# Gymaddicts journal



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Been debating on a online journal for a while now and gyms are opening next week so now I thought would be a good time to start . Current photos attached of current condition . No heavy training in lockdown ,have been maintaining with band work and bodyweight . So I am sure there will be a lot of progress to be made . Currently 3-4 weeks post pct so Will be training natural for 6 weeks doing a natty cut to shed some body fat before I jump back on a cycle .

I will be doing a push pull legs over 6 days

Will update more on Monday


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Edit ---

cycle started at page 5


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Looking great mate! will be following :thumbup1:


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks mate . I figured a journal would just give that extra bit of motivation.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Vitamins first thing in the morning

5000mg omega 3

5000iu d3

2 electrolyte tabs

15mg zinc

2000mg vitamin c

will also be using 5mg cialis pre workout with a scoop of kill it reloaded. Off cycle so will want a good pump lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Be following along too.

Whereabouts in the country are you based mate?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Be following along too.
> 
> Whereabouts in the country are you based mate?


 Thanks for following mate . I Iive in Sittingbourne . How about you


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Thanks for following mate . I Iive in Sittingbourne . How about you


 I recently returned back to Rochester after leaving my work in Tunbridge Wells for last 5 years.

Any decent gyms in Sittingbourne?

We have a UFC gym opening up soon which looks promising


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> I recently returned back to Rochester after leaving my work in Tunbridge Wells for last 5 years.
> 
> Any decent gyms in Sittingbourne?
> 
> We have a UFC gym opening up soon which looks promising


 Yeah your virtually down the road from me . Yeah there are decent gyms in sittingbourne, there is a hardcore gym called bedrocks and snap fitness. I go to snap fitness as it's 24 hour and I like to train late and the equipment is decent


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Yeah your virtually down the road from me . Yeah there are decent gyms in sittingbourne, there is a hardcore gym called bedrocks and snap fitness. I go to snap fitness as it's 24 hour and I like to train late and the equipment is decent


 Just looked at bedrocks looks decent. I know of snap, the guy who owns it is the one opening up the new ufc I believe.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Just looked at bedrocks looks decent. I know of snap, the guy who owns it is the one opening up the new ufc I believe.


 I would love to go to bedrocks but the times don't suit me to be honest . I have been in to look around , has some great equipment he also has a supplement shop in the gym.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Day 1 week 1

Rotator cuff x3

warm up chest press machine 3x15-20 To pump some blood in the area

Flat bench warm up 5,3,2,1

Working sets

120kg 6 Back off set 110kg 8

Incline dumbbell bench

40kg 10. back off 35kg 9

Incline Db fly

22.5kg 12. Back off set 20kg 15

Db shoulder press

37,5kg 6. Back off set 30kg 8

Side Db lateral raises

warm up 10kg 12.

15kg 12 back off set 7.5kg 20

Skull crushers

30kg. 13. Back off set 25kg 15 reps

Tricep pushdowns

41kg 8. Back off set 32kg 15 reps

Cardio

Cross trainer 20 minutes 200 calories.

Bike 20 minutes 200 calories

25g dextrose +2 scoops whey protein pwo

now buzzing for the next session


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Starting my diet off on 250g ish of carbs so will monitor and adjust as I need it to.

meal 1. 100g oats 100g frozen summer fruits 2 scoops whey

meal 2. 2 thin bagels 5 whole eggs tin of tuna handful of spinach

meal 3. 200g rice cooked weight 250G chicken breast half tin of tomatoes 50g cashew nuts

meal 4 100g rice cooked weight 250g chicken breast half tin of tomatoes 1 whole Grapefruit

50g cashews nuts

Bedtime Tin of tuna . Handful of spinach chopped onion sweetcorn

around 4 litres of water drunk


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

today's post work out meal with a dash of 50% tomato sauce


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 1 day 2

Warm up for blood flow

good mornings super set bent rows 3x20

Deadlifts Warm up 5,3,2,1

200kg 6 reps. 180kg 8

Close grip pull downs

86kg 10. Back off set 73kg 12

Barbell rows

100kg 9 reps. Back off 80kg 11

Straight arm pull downs

36kg 11. Back off 27kg 15

Bent over laterals laying on bench

10kg 14. 7kg 20 reps.

Drop set 5kg 25 reps plus 5 half reps

Strict Barbell curls

60kg 8. Back off set 50kg 12

Hammer curls across the body

22.5kg 11

Back off 20kg 13 reps + 1 negative

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey then home for a meal 30 minutes later .

i won't post food up every day as it's basically all the same most days I just upper and lower carbs as I need to

60 minutes cardio . Split session cardio and weights

Cross trainer 30 minutes 320 calories

Bike 30 minutes plus 5 minute cool down 445 calories

765 Cals

around 5-6 litres of water today


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Aching like a absolute bitch today! But to be expected without lifting any iron for 3 months . So legs tomorrow then a day off for me . Looking forward to lifts going up tho and making improvements. Hopefully over the next few weeks I can push my limits naturally and then jump back on cycle and make some gains


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi mate, looking solid. ??

Can I ask why your cutting rather than just maintaining? Especially as your just off PCT, so I'm guessing your body is still recovering? Would just a maintenance be more sensible? Will probably help you with getting back in the gym too ie more nutrients etc etc. Your pure muscle mass will knock the bit of "COVID fat" off ??.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

DACTT said:


> Hi mate, looking solid. ??
> 
> Can I ask why your cutting rather than just maintaining? Especially as your just off PCT, so I'm guessing your body is still recovering? Would just a maintenance be more sensible? Will probably help you with getting back in the gym too ie more nutrients etc etc. Your pure muscle mass will knock the bit of "COVID fat" off ??.


 Not really worried as I hold onto muscle quite well to be honest. I am not really doing a full blown cut . Just a little trim . Then jumping on . Did the same last cycle . Had no issues .


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> week 1 day 2
> 
> Warm up for blood flow
> 
> ...


 LMAO, 2nd day in the gym after months off and can still DL 200kg comfortably

And 60kg Barbell curls f**k me no wonder you have such thick arms. I use half that weight, probs why my arms are s**t lol


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 1 day 3

Warm up , light leg extensions and leg curls

Sumo Hack squats warm up 5,3,2,1

200kg 8. Back off 170kg 10

Narrow Leg press 1 light warm up set

240kg 15 reps. 300kg 11

Leg extensions

Set 1 57kg 12. Set2 57kg 9

Light hamstrings work

Seated leg curls

50kg 12. Back off 40kg 19 reps

Laying Leg curls

32kg 15. 32kg 10

first time using this machine as its new so getting the feel for it

Calves

Warm up for blood flow

Standing super set seated 3x20

Standing calves

60kg 12. 50kg 11.

Seated calve raises

60kg 8. 50kg 10

Ab work thought I would start throwing this in . Never really done much ab work but what the heck

Cable crunches

64kg 20, 77kg 15. 10

Straight Leg raises

20, 16,12

decided to ease back off on the cardio , bit to much to soon , felt like a train hit me last night laying in bed , got to listen to the body So going to work up to the timing . 40 minutes cardio done today low intensity


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> LMAO, 2nd day in the gym after months off and can still DL 200kg comfortably
> 
> And 60kg Barbell curls f**k me no wonder you have such thick arms. I use half that weight, probs why my arms are s**t lol


 Thanks mate, I find low volume hi intensity sets gets the poundages up a lot quicker . You will get there


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Seems with cardio now more and more guys relying on steps. I've seen guys even do this purely as a form of cardio during prep. I've done this on my last two dieting phases and works quite well whilst not taking away from training sessions and managing fatigue.

Only downside is time management/efficiency. It takes like 90 to 100 mins to get in 10000 steps equating roughly to about 500kcals. I could bang this out on a stepper on 40 mins...


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Seems with cardio now more and more guys relying on steps. I've seen guys even do this purely as a form of cardio during prep. I've done this on my last two dieting phases and works quite well whilst not taking away from training sessions and managing fatigue.
> 
> Only downside is time management/efficiency. It takes like 90 to 100 mins to get in 10000 steps equating roughly to about 500kcals. I could bang this out on a stepper on 40 mins...


 Yeah they have a huge stepper at my gym, killer on the glutes . Don't think I could do cardio for 100 minutes would bore the s**t out of me lol Cardio is a love hate relationship for me . As you say 40 minutes job done . :thumbup1:


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Day off tomorrow

will do some light cardio and that be it

next push pull legs will be different . Different exercises for variety and in different order so hamstrings then quads ect . Will update more then , hope everyone had a good first week at the gym


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi mate, just a quick one. Why do you do cardio? Calories? Heart health? Fitness?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

DACTT said:


> Hi mate, just a quick one. Why do you do cardio? Calories? Heart health? Fitness?


 Depends on what I am doing really . But mostly for heart health and fitness


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

@gymaddict1986 Do you work nights mate? What's your sleep schedule like?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmydeen said:


> @gymaddict1986 Do you work nights mate? What's your sleep schedule like?


 Night owl mate , usually asleep sometime around morning time no fix bed time but try for 8 hours.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Unit! Will follow


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week1 day 4

Rotator cuff x3

Machine Chest press 3x20 for blood flow

Slight decline smith bench warm up 5.3,2,1

120kg 6. Back off set 100kg 8 rest pause 2

Incline barbell

100kg 7 more in tank Back off set 80kg 10

Peck deck

16, 12 Virtually whole stack may change this exercise selection

Barbell shoulder press

60kg 11, 7

Side cable raises

18kg 8. Back off 14kg 14 reps

Cgbp

100kg 8. Back off 60kg 15

Seated Overhead dumbell extension

30kg 12. Back off 22.5kg 16 reps

Rope push downs

14kg 18 reps

was originally meant to do decline dumbbells for the first exercise but the bigger weights were gone , off being fixed apparently so went with the smith

40minutes cardio


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week1 day 5

Warm up Bodyweight Chins 15,10,7

Pronated lat pull downs

73kg 10 66kg 15 reps

Dumbbell rows

50kg 10. 45kg 12

Wide grip cable row

86kg 10. 73kg 12

Shrugs Triple drop set ,

10seconds rest give or take between sets

120kg 11. 80kg 14. 40kg 20

High pulley rear delt

23kg 7. Back off 18kg 8

Narrow grip ez bar curls

50kg 7. 40kg 11.

Reverse barbell curls thumbless grip

30kg 12 20kg 20

40 minutes cardio

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey

home for a meal 30 minutes later


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 1 day 6

hamstrings ,quads calves

Light. Warm up leg curls and good mornings X3

Romanian deadlifts

180kg. 5 . 140kg 10

Laying leg curls

45kg 10 54kg 8

Seated leg curls

57kg 8. 43kg 12

Wide leg press

250kg 12. Few reps left in tank

340kg 7.

Narrow barbel squats

140kg 7 reps. Back off 120kg 10

Adductor

50kg 12. 10

Abductor

50kg 11 50kg 10

Standing Calves

60kg 15. 50kg 16

Seated calves

60kg 12, 10

Ab work

Straight leg raises 25,20,15

Cable crunches

73kg 20,15,12

40 minutes cardio

2 scoops whey 25g dextrose

That's my first week done will take tomorrow off .just some Light cardio


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

What's your height and weight?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmydeen said:


> What's your height and weight?


 I'm around 230lbs ish at the minute at 6 feet . Lost slight weight coming off cycle what is expected . Water weight . But I have a goal of 250lbs this year once I get back on cycle and wack up the calories .


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> I'm around 230lbs ish at the minute at 6 feet . Lost slight weight coming off cycle what is expected . Water weight . But I have a goal of 250lbs this year once I get back on cycle and wack up the calories .


 Big lad. 250 would be mad. What's the heaviest you've been? You gonna run tren and test?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmydeen said:


> Big lad. 250 would be mad. What's the heaviest you've been? You gonna run tren and test?


 Heaviest I have been is 245 lbs . I will be running a small cycle nothing heavy as I don't believe in running Huge amounts of gear

600mg test e. 200mg tren e kick started with orals winny 60mg for 4 weeks . Will run that for around 14 weeks then drop to a cruise for a bit and come off and pct . It's what works for me and I get 0 sides and I recover quickly


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Heaviest I have been is 245 lbs . I will be running a small cycle nothing heavy as I don't believe in running Huge amounts of gear
> 
> 600mg test e. 200mg tren e kick started with orals winny 60mg for 4 weeks . Will run that for around 14 weeks then drop to a cruise for a bit and come off and pct . It's what works for me and I get 0 sides and I recover quickly


 Sounds very good mate. Looking back at the pics you've posted, you definitely have the genetics. Just curious, how come you pct instead of stay on a cruise?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmydeen said:


> Sounds very good mate. Looking back at the pics you've posted, you definitely have the genetics. Just curious, how come you pct instead of stay on a cruise?


 I prefer to try and stay healthy as possible and have breaks . I don't want to become dependant on drugs if I am honest. Also I get to have a break from putting a needle in my ass I hate it lol . Can't say I am a fan of pct tho and clomid . I don't mentally react very well with it , it can be very depressant . But it's only for a few weeks so not a huge deal

as long as you eat and train hard like your still on you will keep your muscle .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 2 day 1

Rotator cuff x3

Light warm up chest press x3

Flat bench

120kg 8. 110kg 10

Incline Db bench

47.5kg 7 reps. 37.5kg 8 rest pause 2

Incline Db fly

25kg 10. 20kg 16

Db shoulder press

35kg 6. 27.5kg 7

Db side laterals

15kg 14. 10kg 15 reps

drop set 6kg 30reps

Skull crushers

40kg 10. 30kg 15

Tricep pushdowns

straight bar 42.5kg 12. 35kg 15

lifts up from last week and training on my own tonight so shorter rest time between sets. although the only thing I did not increase was the shoulder press ,I had to slightly drop the weight as I put everything I had into my other pressing and I was quite fatigued by the time I got to it

40 minutes cardio 2 scoops whey 25g dextrose


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 2 day 2

Warm up good mornings x3

Deadlifts 5,3,2,1 warm up

200kg 7. 5. 
180kg 7

Close grip pull downs

93kg 8. 79kg 11

Barbell rows

110kg. 7. 100kg 8

Straight arm pull downs

V bar. 41kg 10. 32kg 14

Db rear delts

12.5kg 15. 12

Rep out 7kg 20 reps

Barbell curls

60kg 10

50kg 15

Hammer curls across body

25kg 8. 20kg 14 + 2 negatives

Incline dumbbell curls

1 set 15kg. 14

Pull session from tonight . Intensity is definitely up , 3 litres water just at gym tonight 40 minutes cardio pwo and home for a meal


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Strength seems to be coming back nicely


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Strength seems to be coming back nicely


 cheers mate . I always seem to bounce back pretty quick


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Warm up leg extensions and leg curls x3

Sumo hack squats

200kg 10. 6

Narrow leg press

240kg 20. 300kg. 15

Leg extensions

63kg 12. 8

Seated leg curls

57kg 12. 50kg 10

Laying leg curls

50kg 12. 50kg 10

Standing calve raises .

Warm up bodyweight 3x 20

70kg 11. 60kg 12

Seated calve raises

60kg 12. 50kg 11

Ab work

Cable crunches

86kg 15

91kg whole stack 12, 10

Straight leg raises

25 ,20,15

40 minutes cardio and pwo

Slightly bit more warming up today day off tomorrow. Happy with results so far


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Rotator cuff x3 .

Machine Chest press 3x20 for blood flow

Decline dumbbell bench

50kg 8. 50kg 6.

Incline barbell

100kg 9. 80kg 11 reps

Cable flys

36kg 9 27kg 10

Shoulder press

70kg 7. 60kg 7

Side delt cables

18kg 10. 14kg 18 reps

Cgbp

100kg 8. 80kg 11

Seated over head Tricep extensions

35kg 10. 25kg 14

Rope push downs

18kg 14 .

40 minutes cardio

not quite a whole day off , but woke up feeling strong and recovered from last chest session so decided to get my push session on . Just listening to my body

I have changed the smith and Will be sticking with the dumbbells for now on the decline bench, just feels more right for me . Only on the 50s but soon have the 60s up as I was repping them out on a incline before the first lock down so decline be easy


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Warm up Bodyweight chins x3

wide grip pronated Lat pull downs

86kg 8. 73kg 13

Dumbbell row

60kg 9. 50kg 12

Wide grip cable row

100kg 12. 9

Shrugs triple drop set

140kg 8. 100kg 12. 60kg 15

High cable rear delts

23kg 10. 18kg 10.

Pump set 9kg 15

Close grip ez bar curls

60kg including bar 8.

50kg including bar 12

Reverse barbell curls thumbless grip

35kg 9. 25kg 15

Concentration curls

15kg 15 reps

40 minutes cardio

quite happy with today's session . Although the dumbbells still not fixed so ended up me getting the duct tape out to fix more weight onto the 50s and looking like a total bell end, but what ever it takes

also realised I was lifting more than I thought last session as I forgot to count the weight of the ez curl bar on the curls , so I have not jumped up in 10kgs just got the correct weight down now


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Warm up Bodyweight chins x3
> 
> wide grip pronated Lat pull downs
> 
> ...


 Could always use a resistance band to increase tension at the end rom without having to bring duck tape to gym.

I've done this myself before for db bench and soon got fed up with tearing off tape and balancing plates :lol:


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

swole troll said:


> Could always use a resistance band to increase tension at the end rom without having to bring duck tape to gym.
> 
> I've done this myself before for db bench and soon got fed up with tearing off tape and balancing plates :lol:


 Decent mate , I have plenty of bands at home from lock down lol and yeah I know what you mean , took me longer to get the tape off than putting it on


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Decent mate , I have plenty of bands at home from lock down lol and yeah I know what you mean , took me longer to get the tape off than putting it on


 Yep I did it for a full training cycle and was so sick of it by the end, not to mention duck tape's not cheap.

Let me know if you try the resistance band, I find it gives a real nice loading curve for rows, can use a slightly lighter dumbbell to stretch out the lat and get a really intense contraction at the top.

I stand in the loop and lay the band over the db handle so that there is 4 strips of band hanging down once I stand on the other side of it if that even makes sense...


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

swole troll said:


> Yep I did it for a full training cycle and was so sick of it by the end, not to mention duck tape's not cheap.
> 
> Let me know if you try the resistance band, I find it gives a real nice loading curve for rows, can use a slightly lighter dumbbell to stretch out the lat and get a really intense contraction at the top.
> 
> I stand in the loop and lay the band over the db handle so that there is 4 strips of band hanging down once I stand on the other side of it if that even makes sense...


 I will deffo give this a try . Was planning on going up in weight next week anyway maybe 70kg as the 60kgs felt very easy . The dumbbells only go up to 60kg when fixed so sounds a good plan to me . Cheers for your input :thumbup1:


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

@gymaddict1986 You like doing wide grips for back then? I've tried it myself but I find I feel it more in the rear delts. Shoulder grip or just outside with elbows tucked is where I can feel it in the lats when I do rows, pulldowns etc


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmydeen said:


> @gymaddict1986 You like doing wide grips for back then? I've tried it myself but I find I feel it more in the rear delts. Shoulder grip or just outside with elbows tucked is where I can feel it in the lats when I do rows, pulldowns etc


 I prefer to do both if I am honest , I do a close grip one day then wide grip another . Out of the 2 I prefer close grip with the v bar can really load up the weight and the stretch feels great . Do you puff your chest out and have a arch in your back when your doing pull downs? , I find it helps a great deal I also slightly lean forward as I come up to get that extra pull


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

With the v-bar, you can increase the stretch by trying to keep the elbows together from full arm extension till they meet the chest, then pull them around the ribcage. I find it improves engagement too.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

hmgs said:


> With the v-bar, you can increase the stretch by trying to keep the elbows together from full arm extension till they meet the chest, then pull them around the ribcage. I find it improves engagement too.


 Yeah mate , I much prefer them . Always been my go to lat exercise


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Warm up Bodyweight chins x3
> 
> wide grip pronated Lat pull downs
> 
> ...


 Haha, duct tape that is priceless mate.

I've got 2 olympic dumbell handles I'm not using at the moment if you want to borrow them?

You could use them with the 10kg plates in the gym and just stick the collar on rather than the duct tape if thats works for you


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Haha, duct tape that is priceless mate.
> 
> I've got 2 olympic dumbell handles I'm not using at the moment if you want to borrow them?
> 
> You could use them with the 10kg plates in the gym and just stick the collar on rather than the duct tape if thats works for you


 Luckily enough gym was empty lol I can imagine the looks if it was packed . And thanks mate I appreciate that ,I will deffo let you know


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week2 Day 6 Hamstrings, quads calves

warm up 20,10,5,3,1

Romanian deadlifts

180kg 7. 140kg 12

Laying leg curls

54kg 8. 45kg 10

Seated leg curls

57kg 10. 50kg. 10

Wide leg press

260kg 12 more in tank

360kg 6

Free bar narrow Squats

140kg 8. 6.

Adductor

57kg 8. 50kg 14

Abductor

50kg 15,12

Calve raises. Warm up 3x20

70kg 14. 10

Seated calve raises

60kg 15 10

Ab work

Leg raises 30,25,20

Cable crunches

91kg whole stack 10,8.

59kg 30

40 minutes cardio

Slightly different warm up today due to the amount of people in gym

not a bad session tonight but still improving on my lifts . Seriously debating on building my own set up , even if it takes a year , getting quite tired of having to wait for equipment hunting around for plates , loud look at me gym users. May have to come a bit later lol come early tonight at 9:30 absolutely packed

anyway full 2nd week done going to take a full day off tomorrow and recover to hit another push session .Still plenty of strength gains to be made while off , going to really milk this and keep training natty till my strength gains slow down . Possibly a few more weeks yet going to see how it goes and see how far I can push my self then jump on.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Running on 4 hours sleep today as had severe insomnia the night before , but did ok all considering . Today's log

Week 3 day 1

*rotator cuff x 3 *

*warm up on flat dumbbell bench x3 sets*

Flat barbell bench

120kg 9. 110kg 9

Incline Db bench

47.5kg 8 reps 37.5kg 9+ 2 rest pause

Incline Db fly

25kg 12 20kg 18

Db shoulder press

35kg 7 reps. 27.5kg 10

Side lateral raises

15kg 18. 10kg 25 drop set 5kg 20

Skull crushers

40kg 12. 8

Tricep pushdowns

45kg 10. 35kg 16

One arm reverse Tricep push down

1 set 7kg 12

40 minutes cardio


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 3 day 2

Deadlifts

200kg 8. 210kg 4. 180kg 10

Close grip pull downs

93kg 10. 79kg 12

Barbell rows

120kg 6 100kg 10

Straight arm pull downs

41kg 11. 32kg 18

Db rear delts

15kg 14. 10

Pump set 7.5kg 40 reps

Barbell curls

60kg 11. 7

Hammer curls

25kg 10. 20kg 16 +2 negatives

Incline Db curls

1 set 17.5kg 12 reps

40 minutes cardio


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I have bout of insomnia/s**t night sleep on cycle too...I'm not the best sleeper even when off. I'm sure I'd be a good solid 10lbs heavier if I was able to consistently sleep well

Have you always trained arms with upper body?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> I have bout of insomnia/s**t night sleep on cycle too...I'm not the best sleeper even when off. I'm sure I'd be a good solid 10lbs heavier if I was able to consistently sleep well
> 
> Have you always trained arms with upper body?


 I am not on cycle mate was just one of those nights .I have been off a couple of months now . But plans to restart soon .But yes never had a direct arm day . Usually get hit with push and pull although sometimes I may do chest and bi and shoulders and tri when I want to switch things up for a few months . Always revert back tho


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> I am not on cycle mate was just one of those nights .I have been off a couple of months now . But plans to restart soon .But yes never had a direct arm day . Usually get hit with push and pull although sometimes I may do chest and bi and shoulders and tri when I want to switch things up for a few months . Always revert back tho


 Ah OK sorry I thought you had gone back on recently. I bet some interesting things will happen when you do introduce the aas back in


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 3 day 3

Warm up leg extensions and leg curls x3

Sumo hack squats

210kg 7. 190kg 14

Narrow leg press

250kg 25 reps 320kg. 12

Leg extensions

63kg. 14 12

Seated leg curls

57kg 14 10.

Laying leg curls

50kg 12 ,12

Standing calve raises 3 warm ups

70kg 13. 60kg 17

Seated calve raises

60kg 15. 9

Ab work Cable crunches

Whole stack 91kg 20, 14, 8

Leg raises

30,25,20

40 minutes cardio

Going to see how I feel tomorrow in regards to recovery and having a rest day , if I feel recovered then I will carry on the next 3 days then take my day off . But still happy with results , reps up weight up .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 3 day 4

Rotator cuff x3 .

Machine Chest press 3x20 for blood flow

Decline dumbbell bench

55kg 7. 47.5kg 8

Incline barbell

100kg 11 90kg 7 rest pause 1

Cable fly

Triple drop set

Barbell shoulder press

70kg 7 rest pause 1

60kg 9

Side cable raises

18kg 11. 8.

14kg 20 reps

Close grip bench

90kg 10. 80kg 10 rest pause 2

Over head Tricep extensions

35kg 11. 27.5kg 13

Rope push downs

1 set 18kg 19.

40 minutes cardio

Was an ok session tonight , did not record what I did on the cable fly as I had to use a different machine as was occupied by a group of lads surprise surprise , obviously machines can vary so did a triple drop set instead and will continue the log next time on my usual machine


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

What kind of machines do they have at snap fitness? Hammer strength, cybex etc...?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> What kind of machines do they have at snap fitness? Hammer strength, cybex etc...?


 Matrix I believe .it's not bad equipment have used worse . Leg press and hack squats pretty decent


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Matrix I believe .it's not bad equipment have used worse . Leg press and hack squats pretty decent


 Mate you should go to like a Tru gym if you have one and teat yourself. Cheap membership and far better equipment then Matrix imho. I couldn't get on with that stuff, same as what Pure gym is kitted out on


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Mate you should go to like a Tru gym if you have one and teat yourself. Cheap membership and far better equipment then Matrix imho. I couldn't get on with that stuff, same as what Pure gym is kitted out on


 Don't have a tru gym I think, it took me a while to get used to it coming from using a old school spit and saw dust for 10 years , but I mostly use free weights to be honest. The leg and hack squats what I mainly use is actually harder than the one at the old a school gym I come from .


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Don't have a tru gym I think, it took me a while to get used to it coming from using a old school spit and saw dust for 10 years , but I mostly use free weights to be honest. The leg and hack squats what I mainly use is actually harder than the one at the old a school gym I come from .


 Yeah the leg press wasn't half bad. But the rest of the machines I just found the profiles where a bit naff.

I like to use machines for back then anything else


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Yeah the leg press wasn't half bad. But the rest of the machines I just found the profiles where a bit naff.
> 
> I like to use machines for back then anything else


 Looked up the gym you were talking about, they have one in Maidstone , isn't 24 hour tho


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Looked up the gym you were talking about, they have one in Maidstone , isn't 24 hour tho


 I think gym group is 24hrs and def the one near me has some decent machines, few racks. Only deal breaker is dbs only go up to 38kg or at least one near me does.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> I think gym group is 24hrs and def the one near me has some decent machines, few racks. Only deal breaker is dbs only go up to 38kg or at least one near me does.


 Yeah l been to gym group some years back. At the time the dumbbells only went up to 30kg. Luckily I only went for a shoulders and tri session . I believe they try not to attract the bodybuilder , steroid guys in their gyms why they keep the weights so low .so I was told buy a manager .

can't beat a old school gym , my last old school gym was 24 hour also , so was brilliant . That was down in Hampshire tho as I come from aldershot but moved to kent a little over 2 years ago


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Yeah l been to gym group some years back. At the time the dumbbells only went up to 30kg. Luckily I only went for a shoulders and tri session . I believe they try not to attract the bodybuilder , steroid guys in their gyms why they keep the weights so low .so I was told buy a manager .
> 
> can't beat a old school gym , my last old school gym was 24 hour also , so was brilliant . That was down in Hampshire tho as I come from aldershot but moved to kent a little over 2 years ago


 Mate you've got a quality physiue so whatever you are doing is obviously working with the equipment you have.

I love free weight movements, nothing beats the feeling of pushing heavy compounds but when I train higher intensity, I feel machines, especially with the position to brace yourself really help me to keep in quality volume and not knacker out my joints.

Id nevr manage longer than a 4 week training block if it was all free weights.. I'd need a deload


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Id nevr manage longer than a 4 week training block if it was all free weights.. I'd need a deload


 What sort of approach do you take to training mate , bro split , volume ?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 3 day 5

Warm up

Close grip Supinated lat pull downs x3

Wide grip lat pull downs

86kg 12. 8

Db row

65kg 7. 50kg 15

Wide grip cable row

107kg 12. 100kg 14

Shrugs triple drop set

150kg 7. 120kg 8. 80kg 12

High cable rear delts

23kg 13, 8.

Close grip ez bar curls

60kg 9 50kg 13.

Pump set 30kg 30 reps

Reverse barbell curls thumbless grip

35kg 11. 25kg 20

Db concentration curl

1 set 17.5kg 10+2 negatives

Not a bad session tonight weight up reps up . Not reached my natty peak yet , enjoying the progress . Have attached a video from tonight's session , forgot my bands so got the trusty old duct tape out and taped them on again to the 50s. Altho I have ordered a set of Olympic handles so I can bang what ever I want on in future thanks to Cronus for the suggestion

40 minutes cardio

https://youtube.com/shorts/JV9BlHQDH3Q?feature=share


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> What sort of approach do you take to training mate , bro split , volume ?


 Usually do 5-6 week training blocks followed by a deload. Will start lower volume, higher intensity, then depending what I am priotising, e.g right it's back. I'll taper up the volume throhout the weeks, adding a few sets and drop sets final week before deload.

Split usually back, rest, legs, chest, rest, repeat. Start off with usually compounds dbs or BB then move to Smith, machines or cables. A bit of jp style with a bit extra volume on whatever body part I am prioritising


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> week 3 day 5
> 
> Warm up
> 
> ...


 Haha the duct tape again. Should of just borrowed the dumbell handles off me mate saved you a few quid.

You train after midnight?

Very decent form mate, impressive to see especially going that heavy, zero momentum. You're a strong ****er


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Usually do 5-6 training blocks followed by a deload. Will start lower volume, higher intensity, then depending what I am priotising, e.g right it's back. I'll taper up the volume throhout the weeks, adding a few sets and drop sets final week before deload.
> 
> Split usually back, rest, legs, chest, rest, repeat. Start off with usually compounds dbs or BB then move to Smith, machines or cables. A bit of jp style with a bit extra volume on whatever body part I am prioritising


 Got to admit I do enjoy volume training did it for years and love the pump . towards the end I found it very hard to progressive overload tho , the reason why I went to a lower volume in the end . Sounds like you got the right idea tho listening to the body , that's the important part


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Haha the duct tape again. Should of just borrowed the dumbell handles off me mate saved you a few quid.
> 
> You train after midnight?
> 
> Very decent form mate, impressive to see especially going that heavy, zero momentum. You're a strong ****er


 Thanks bud . Not quite at my peak yet tho . Not going to lie , itching to jump back on , but going to milk this for a bit . I like a challenge 

I prefer to train late yeah , I can't handle tons of people in the gym and waiting for equipment does my head right in


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 3 day 6. Hamstrings quads calves abs

Warm up leg curls and good mornings X3

Romanian deadlifts 
180kg 9. 140kg 14

Laying leg curls

54kg 12, 8

Seated leg curls

57kg 11. 50kg 12

Wide leg press

300kg 12. 370kg 5.

Free bar narrow squats

150kg 6. 140kg. 7

Adductor

63 kg 10. 50kg 13

Abductor

50kg 20 ,18

Calve raises

80kg 11. 70kg 12

Seated calves

70kg 9. 60kg12. 
Pump set 30 kg 12

Ab work

Leg raises 35. 30, 25

Cable crunches

91kg whole stack. 12 10,8

40 minutes cardio

quick video from session rdls 180kg for 9 and a snap shot of squatting , keep in mind my legs are massively fatigued by the time I get to squats , so a measly 150kg is no where near my best as if I hit them fresh obviously but still progressing so all good . Will be now taking a forced day off to recover and I will do more updates then .

https://youtube.com/shorts/ToYeItWwTdQ?feature=share


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> quick video from session rdls 180kg for 9 and a snap shot of squatting , keep in mind my legs are massively fatigued by the time I get to squats , so a measly 150kg is no where near my best as if I hit them fresh obviously but still progressing so all good . Will be now taking a forced day off to recover and I will do more updates then .
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/ToYeItWwTdQ?feature=share
> 
> View attachment 199743


 Lovely depth mate. How come you start the RDL from the floor rather than the rack?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmydeen said:


> Lovely depth mate. How come you start the RDL from the floor rather than the rack?


 Thanks mate. With the rdl and the racks at my gym you can't walk out with the bar from the rack and there isn't really anything to sit it on Unfortunately. I never count the first rep from the floor , set starts once I am up


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

@gymaddict1986 Didn't realise you were doing this natty... awesome effort mate :thumb


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TURBS said:


> @gymaddict1986 Didn't realise you were doing this natty... awesome effort mate :thumb


 Thanks mate . Yeah been natty 8 weeks now. No where near my on cycle lifts . Hopefully another 2-3 weeks and I go back on if bloods are good and I don't see why they shouldn't be


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 4 day 1

Rotator cuff x3

Flat bench

Set1 120kg 9. Set2. 120kg 5

Incline Db bench

47.5kg 10

40kg. 10

Incline Db fly

25kg 13 20kg 20

Db shoulder press

35kg 8 with 1 rest pause rep

27.5kg 12

Db side lateral

15kg 20. 10

Pump set 7.5kg 20 reps

Skull crushers

45kg 9. 40kg 8

Tricep pushdowns

45kg 11. 36kg. 13 rest pause 3

One arm reverse Tricep pushdowns

1 set 9kg 7

40 minutes cardio

first push session of this week . Things are slightly slowing down what I expected so I will be slightly upping my food intake and Donating blood today and doing a blood test next week . If things are well I will be taking it up a gear and jumping on cycle . Thinking of doing a good bulker and leave the tren this year . I am thinking test decca kick started with some dbol . Looking to gain some serious strength and size and cut next year . So much time has been wasted this past year so I would rather grow


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 4 day 2

Warm up good mornings x3

Deadlifts

210kg 6 200kg 5 180kg 8

Close grip pull downs

100kg 8. 
85kg 12 rest pause then another 2 reps

Barbell row

120kg 8. 100kg 11

Straight arm pull downs

45kg 10. 35kg 18 reps

Db rear delts

17.5kg 14. 12

10kg 20

Barbell curls

65kg 6. 55kg 9

hammer curls across body

25kg 12.

20kg 15 plus 3 negatives

Incline Db curls

1 set 20kg 7

Another ok session deadlift up , should be back up to 5 plates for reps within 2-3 weeks . Training at a different gym tonight and the deadlift platform absolutely sucked , bouncy flooring so not ideal for deadlifting so brought it to the other side of the gym where it was more solid . Have uploaded a video of the 210kg far from my best ,my best so far is 260kg but wouldn't mind beating that this year .

Have also uploaded a video of some curls after I did my pulling last rep was a grinder . I prefer to go heavy on arms rather than fabbing about as I find arm training quite tedious . Arms are usually destroyed within 4 sets but I do try to keep as strict as possible on everything

40 minutes cardio and hit legs tomorrow






https://youtube.com/shorts/9DmvfPcO9tg?feature=share


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 4 day 3

Warm up leg extensions and leg curls x3

Sumo hack squats

220kg 6. 200kg 8

Narrow leg press

200kg 30

300kg 14 reps 340kg 7

Leg extensions

70kg 11 8

Seated leg curls

57kg 15. 12

Laying leg curls

50kg 16. 13.

Standing calves

70kg 14. 
60kg 14 rest pause then another 6

Seated calves

60kg 14 10.

Ab work

Cable crunches 20,12,8

Leg raises

40,35,30

40 minutes cardio

Leg session from today , ended up doing 3 sets on the leg press but will be dropping the high rep set next week and going heavier as I feel it was a bit of a waste of a set . But up in weight and reps from last week so happy with the session


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Also got these yesterday that I will be now using in my next push and pull session . So no more duct tape , will just take these to the gym instead and wack on what ever I need


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

65kg BB curls is absolutely ridiculous mate. I don't even see guys doing that with s**t form at my gym lol


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> 65kg BB curls is absolutely ridiculous mate. I don't even see guys doing that with s**t form at my gym lol


 Cheers bud . Guess it where I have always trained heavy when it comes to arms . 70 soon once I bang the reps up :thumb


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week4 day 4

Rotator cuff x3

Decline dumbbell bench

55kg 8. 50kg 8

Incline barbell

110kg 6. 100kg 7

Cable flys

36kg 11. 27kg 12

Barbell shoulder press

70kg 8 rest pause 1 more rep

60kg 11

Seated Db raises

15kg 8. 125kg 7

Pump set 7.5kg 30 reps

Close grip bench

100kg 7. 90kg 8

Db Tricep extensions

35kg 12

27.5kg 14 rest pause then another 4 reps

Rope press downs

23kg 12

40 minutes cardio

tried the new handles today and not Ideal for pressing at all , way to large and limits the range of motion once I put the 10s on . Should be good for rowing with tho no issues . Dumbbells still not back so I will finish out this week and change my 2nd push session for weighted dips or something but put incline press first and the weight should pile up quicker so no loss 
Was still a good session weights and reps up

have also changed cable side laterals for seated dumbbells as getting annoyed with having to wait for the cable machine every time I want to use it . So will be keeping with these for now on


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

@gymaddict1986 can I ask you mate regarding Tren. Did you find when you have run it in the past that it makes you look kind of flat?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> @gymaddict1986 can I ask you mate regarding Tren. Did you find when you have run it in the past that it makes you look kind of flat?


 No not really mate . If anything it gives me more of a pumped look and more vascular ect slightly leaner . Are you running it at the moment ?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> No not really mate . If anything it gives me more of a pumped look and more vascular ect slightly leaner . Are you running it at the moment ?


 No I plan to use Tren E for maybe first time for a 10 week run low dose like 150mg and see how I get on.

I tried to use Tren A and just didnt get on and came off after 2 weeks, f**ked my cycle up..lol. It was insomina just couldnt sleep on it. No other sides


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> No I plan to use Tren E for maybe first time for a 10 week run low dose like 150mg and see how I get on.
> 
> I tried to use Tren A and just didnt get on and came off after 2 weeks, f**ked my cycle up..lol. It was insomina just couldnt sleep on it. No other sides


 I get no sides from tren e at 200mg No insomnia no night sweats . Strength is great pumps ect .Never tried tren a . 150mg would a sensible start .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 4 day 5

Warm up

Close grip Supinated lat pull downs x3

Wide grip pull downs

93kg 10. 86kg 11

Barbell rows

120kg 12, 7

Wide grip cable row

113kg 9. 100kg 15 reps

Shrugs triple drop set

150kg. 8. 120kg. 12. 80kg. 15

Db rear delts

20kg 13. 10.

Pump set 30kg 25 reps

Close grip ez bar curls

60kg 9 55kg 9

Pump set 30kg 20

Reverse barbel curls

35kg 12. 25kg 27 reps

Db concentration curl

20kg 8+ 3 negatives

40 minutes cardio

another ok session , changed the Db row for barbell row today as the Olympic handles were to big and once again limited the range of motion , did one set thought this was pointless no duct tape so went straight back onto the bar , going to ditch heavy dumbbell work totally pointless in these types of gyms at least I can load up the bar twice a week and have more progressive overload during the week so no biggy was only doing it for variety anyway

if anyone wants any Olympic handles let me know , happy to send them out , only been used twice


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

If you want a giggle here is a video of my oversized dumbbell . I am sure you will see what I mean in regards to range of motion . Felt like a total turd rowing with this . :lol:

View attachment IMG_9095.MP4


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 4 day 6

Day 6 Hamstrings quads calves

Romanian deadlifts

190kg 6. 150kg 8

Laying leg curls

54kg 13. 8 rest pause then another 2

Seated leg curls

57kg 11 rest pause 2 more reps

50kg 14

Wide Leg press

Set1 300kg. 12.

Set2. 370kg. 6

Free weight Narrow barbell squats

150kg 7. 140kg 9

Adductor

63kg 12. 50kg 16

Abductor

57kg 16 12.

Standing calves Warm up 3x20

80kg 12.

70kg 12 rest pause then another 3 reps

Seated calves

70kg 12. 60kg 14.

Pump set 40 reps

Ab work

Leg raises 40 ,35,25

Cable crunches

Whole stack 91kg 12, 9

73kg 30 reps

Leg session from today , action shot taken attached below. Posted off my blood sample today and should get results back Monday , so hopefully I can jump back on Monday and make some real progress . Will be taking a day off tomorrow to recover for my next push session

40 minutes cardio

current calorie intake but this will be changing over the next few weeks but protein will be staying more of less the same

250g pro 300g carbs 60g fats


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 5 day 1

Rotator cuff x3

Warm up machine chest press x3

Flat bench

125k 6.

115kg 6 rest pause then 1 more rep

Incline Db press

Set1 50kg. 8.

Set2. 40kg 9 rest pause and another 2 reps

Incline Db fly

25kg 15 rest pause and another 3 reps

17.5kg 20 rest pause 5 rest pause 5 = 30

Shoulder press

35kg 10 with 1 forced rep

27.5Kg 12 + 2 forced reps

Db side lateral raises

17.5kg 8. 15kg 10.

10kg 20

Skull crushers

45kg 11. 8

Tricep pushdowns

50kg 8

41kg 10

One arm reverse Tricep pushdown

9kg 14

nice little session weight up reps up lots of rest pause sets in this one and some forced reps as training with my misses tonight so am able to go slightly passed failure . Going to start lowering the cardio now so 20 minutes cardio

random video attached of skull crushers

https://youtube.com/shorts/vSePVQGf25g?feature=share

will be altering a few things about this week . Want to get my squat up , so I will be putting free weights barbell squats first on next leg day and switching hack squats to leg day 2 in the week hammies and quads session and taking out the decline from my 2nd push session and concentrating on incline presses first


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Any plans on what your going to run for your cycle?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

gymaddict1986 said:


> week 5 day 1
> 
> Rotator cuff x3
> 
> ...


 A nice stretch on the skulls crushers there, do you ever hold the stretch on the last rep of each set? I got thst from John meadows 30seconds on last rep each set in the stretch, nasty but love it!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Any plans on what your going to run for your cycle?


 Yeah I am going to be running 600mg test e 300mg decca kick started with dbol 30mg per day. I haven't run dbol or decca in about 6 years so should be a good one ,. Been mostly a test and tren guy


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> A nice stretch on the skulls crushers there, do you ever hold the stretch on the last rep of each set? I got thst from John meadows 30seconds on last rep each set in the stretch, nasty but love it!


 Never done so but I will deffo give it a go . I like John meadows very knowledgeable bloke


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Never done so but I will deffo give it a go . I like John meadows very knowledgeable bloke


 The burn and the way they target the long head feels the best, but decided to drop them after so many coaches explaining how they wreck your elbows.

You've absolutely solid numbers so far, be crazy to think how much stronger you'll get on that cycle


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> The burn and the way they target the long head feels the best, but decided to drop them after so many coaches explaining how they wreck your elbows.
> 
> You've absolutely solid numbers so far, be crazy to think how much stronger you'll get on that cycle


 Never had any issues on the elbows as of yet but of course if it's causing issues then best to try something else I agree .

cheers mate , coming very close to my full natty lifts now but always try to push my limits . Looking forward to the gains tho and the libido , think the misses will be happy to :lol:


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 5 day 2

Warm up good mornings x3

Deadlifts

215kg 5. 200kg 6. 190kg 6

Close grip pull downs

100kg 9. 90kg 10

Barbell rows

120kg 7. 110kg 8

Straight arm pull downs

45kg 12. 37.5kg 15

Db rear sets

20kg 12. 20kg 10.

Pump set 10kg 30 reps

Barbell curls

65kg 7. 60kg. 6.

Hammer curls across body

25kg 12.

20kg 16 +3 forced reps with slow negatives

Incline Db curls

20kg 8

20 minutes cardio

struggled a bit today as Feeling a bit unwell , hit me last night after my push session . But was an ok session and pushed through it tonight . As from next week I am going to be doing barbell rows after deadlifts cause by the time I done deadlifts and pull downs and given it my all I feel I slack a bit in the rowing department so I would rather sacrifice pull downs slightly than rows as I feel rowing is a far superior exercise in my opinion

but still weight up reps up so can't complain made up with the rowing on the 2nd set as the load was increased from last week


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Bloods back today . Decent results after 8-9 weeks off

cycle starts today. 
600mg test e . 300mg decca. 30mg dbol

currently sitting at 228lbs but I will be doing weigh ins every week to track progress

going to pin pre legs tonight . Will update more later after session


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Bloods back today . Decent results after 8-9 weeks off
> 
> cycle starts today.
> 600mg test e . 300mg decca. 30mg dbol
> ...


 Do you tend to use any supports on cycle. Bloods look good, what was the red marker in Muscle health?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Do you tend to use any supports on cycle. Bloods look good, what was the red marker in Muscle health?


 That was my ck level . It's high due to high muscle amount and heavy lifting high protein diet ect . No never use any supports never needed them to be honest . Always have some nolva on hand and caber . But never had to use it .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Pre workout meal for legs . 250g chicken 300g rice , sweet corn spinach 50g cashews


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 5 day 3

Warm up leg extensions and leg curls x3.

Barbell squats

Set1. 160kg 6. Set2 140kg 10

Wide leg press

300kg 10. 350kg 6

Pump set 250kg 20 reps

Leg extensions

70kg 12. 10

Seated leg curls

57kg 16+ 2 forced reps slow negatives

57kg 9+ 2 forced reps slow negatives

Laying leg curls

54kg 8. 45kg 8

Standing calve raises

Smith machine 80kg 10. 70kg 8

Seated calves

70kg. 8. 60kg 11

Pump set bodyweight 40 reps

Ab work

Cable crunches

whole stack 25, 16,14

Leg raises x3

20 minutes cardio

started the squats tonight at 160kg was an ok session but will look forward to wacking some weight on the bar , leg press has dropped a bit what I expected but all good I am sure it will go up pretty quickly with everything else . Video attached but nothing to write home about at the moment

https://youtube.com/shorts/GIgdC_KmCKY?feature=share


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 5 day 4

Rotator cuff x3

Incline barbell

Set 1. 115kg 6. Set2. 100kg 8

Chest dips

Bw plus 20kg 8 plus 4 negatives

Bw plus 20kg. 6+2 negatives

Cable fly

36kg 12. 
27kg 15 rest pause another 5 reps

Barbell shoulder press

70kg 9. 70kg 7

Seated Db laterals

15kg 14. 15kg 8.

Close grip bench

100kg 7. 80kg 7

Db Tricep extensions

35kg 13. 35kg 7

Rope Tricep press downs

23kg 9. 14kg 12

20 minutes cardio

back on the dips, starting light , will work my self back up to 3 plates plus bodyweight , slightly up on the incline as I have taken the decline out and put it first . Weight up reps up good session overall


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 5 day 5

Wide grip pull downs

100kg 9. 93kg 8

Barbell rows

130kg 6 120kg 8.

Wide grip cable row

113kg 11. 107kg 11

Shrugs Triple drop set

160kg 7. 120kg 12. 80kg 14

Db. Rear delts

22.5kg 13. 9

12.5 kg 20 rest pause 15 rest pause 6

Close grip ez bar curls

60kg 9. 55kg 10

Pump set 30kg 22 reps

Seated Db concentration curl

20kg 7 + 3 negatives

12.5kg 12

Reverse bb curls

35kg 12. 8

20 minutes cardio


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Think it's safe to say dbol is already kicking in now . Appetite been up their today , couldn't wait to smash my post work out meal , feeling slightly aggressive but nothing I cannot manage , libido is slightly more up there as well . Been splitting the dosages 10mg every 5 hours 3 times a day as obviously the half life is roughly 4-5 hours ish so least it's constantly in my system rather than In and out . Got leg day 2 tomorrow and then I will be taking a day off .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week5 Day 6 Hamstrings quads calves

Romanian deadlifts

Set 1. 190kg 7. Set2. 150kg 10

Laying leg curls

54kg 14. 45kg 17 rest pause then another 3

Seated leg curls

57kg 14.

43kg 17+3 forced with slow negatives

Hack squats

Set. 1. 230kg 6 reps Set2. 210kg 7

Narrow leg press

Set1. 340kg 10. Set2. 300kg 12

Adductor

70kg 12. 57kg 15

Abductor

63kg 15. 12

Calve raises

X3 warm ups

90kg 10. 80kg 12

Seated calves raises

80kg12 80kg 8

Ab work

Cable crunches

Whole stack 20, 15, 10

Leg raises x3

change of gym today , but more or less the same equipment but they didn't have a seated calve raise so had to do on smith . But still weight up reps up , I have uploaded a video of my 230kg hack squats , 4.5 plates but the hack squat it selfs already weighs 50kg, if your lifting it counting it I say and another video of Rdls at 190kg

Have lowered the amount of reps on the ab leg raises. Getting very tedious so I will just stick to 20-30 rep sets , I can go well into the 50s but I get extremely bored before I have even got there , yawn .day off tomorrow and then I will start my next push session of the week , week 6. Action shot attached of some narrow leg pressing along with the videos

. Hope you all had a good week at the gym

https://youtube.com/shorts/Nm-l81TTrAc?feature=share

https://youtube.com/shorts/Ib-Hf1afrl4?feature=share


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Couple of meals taken from today ,

first pic. 150g oats dry weight cooked in water + 2 scoops whey and frozen fruit

2nd pic usual 300g rice 250g chicken Tom's, beans , chopped chilli 50g cashews

pic of my new pre workout added also


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

So I think it's time to lower frequency a bit , I am only going to be training heavier as the months progresses and on cycle ,so I think more rest time will be needed . I will be doing a 2 on 1 off routine splitting arms and shoulders from my push and pull and it will look like this

day 1 chest and bi

day 2 quads and hamstrings

day 3 off

day 4 shoulders Tricep and calve

day 5 back and rear delts

day 6 off

day 7 repeat

I will post up my first session later


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

so day 1 week 1 of my program

terrible session , through lack of sleep and water intake was very poor due to traveling down to hants on my motorcycle come back straight to bed and woke up dehydrated . So my first crap session since been back at the gym but happenes sometimes , no progress on bench more or less the same as last week . Tomorrow be leg session .

Rotator cuff x3

.

Warm up machine chest press x3

Flat bench

125kg 6

115kg 7 rest pause then another rep

Incline Db press

50kg 8. 
42.5kg 8 rest pause then another 2

Incline Db fly

25kg. 16. 20kg 12 rest pause then another 3

Cable fly

20kg 10. 15kg 12.

Barbell curls

Set1. 65kg 7. 55kg 9

hammer curls

25kg 10+2 negatives

20kg 15 +3 negatives

Laying cable curls

30kg 11 ,8


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 1 day 2

Barbell squats

Set 1. 160kg 6. Set 150kg 7

Leg press

300kg 10. 350kg 8

Back off set 250kg 23 reps

Sissy hack squats

50kg 15,15

Leg extensions

63kg 8. 57kg 10.

Rdls 180kg 5. 150kg 5

Back off set 100kg 14 reps

Seated leg curls

50kg 15 10

Laying leg curls

41kg 12. 8

Abductor 50kg 15. 12. Adductor 50kg 12,10

Ab work

bit more volume this time around and I am hitting them every 6 days instead of every 3-4 days in my last routine so plenty more time to recover and do a few more exercises I enjoy doing . Always quite liked a bit of volume to be honest and it is what actually built my physique

no added cardio as I walked to the gym and back what is 20 minutes each way at a fast paced. So that be my cardio for today . 2nd lot of jabs done today and one week on dbol . Dbol not fully kicked in yet what is to b expected but hopefully in another week or so. Injectables usually kick in around 3-4 for me

I will be doing sissy squats , it's a favourite quad movement of mine to really hit that sweep but I do them on the on hack squat machine but I won't be pushing to hard on these for obvious reasons , so always be high rep low weight . I have attached a couple of pic just to give an idea of the foot placement , heels are meant to come off by the way :whistling: 

View attachment 200585


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

These types of squats are brutal!

And as you say, it's a burn out / high repper

Anyone going for sets of 5 on these is asking for patella tendon issues.

Strong going into this cycle mate, be good to see how you progress.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Tom Platz was a big advocate of using the hack squat with his heels together, lifting them off as he came down.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Week 1 day 2
> 
> Barbell squats
> 
> ...


 Looking forward to seeing your progress now your on cycle






Have you tried the sissy squats this way, I feel them way more the stretch is something else


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

swole troll said:


> These types of squats are brutal!
> 
> And as you say, it's a burn out / high repper
> 
> ...


 Yes you would have to be absolutely nuts to go heavy on those lol. Always loved that burn been doing them many years now and thanks mate , just waiting for everything to kick in now


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Tonysco said:


> Tom Platz was a big advocate of using the hack squat with his heels together, lifting them off as he came down.


 Tom platz is the man . Always liked he's stuff , he used to do 2 variations , the other type he's ass would come off the platform and bring he's knees forward for that extra stretch . Never liked the look of That version , seems he had joints of steel


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your progress now your on cycle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never actually tried those . They look a killer


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Never actually tried those . They look a killer


 Probably my favourite exercise for legs in terms of feel


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Probably my favourite exercise for legs in terms of feel


 Looks like would need a spotter tho for that


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Is that the hack squat where you have to keep hold of the handles? Don't know about you, but i I find that a right pain. :huh:


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

hmgs said:


> Is that the hack squat where you have to keep hold of the handles? Don't know about you, but i I find that a right pain. :huh:


 Yeah that's the one, can be a Bit of a pain in the ass yes


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

day 3 week one , shoulders tri calve

Rotator cuff x3

standing barbell shoulder press

80kg 6. 70kg. 7

Db side lateral

17.5kg 10. 17.5kg 8

Pump set 10kg 26 reps

Front deltoid raises with plate

20kg 14 ,12

Skull crushers

50kg 10 . 7.

One arm reverse Tricep pushdown

14kg 9. 9kg 12

Overhands Tricep pushdowns with bar

50kg 9. 
41kg 9 drop set 27kg 12

Standing calves

Set1 80kg 13. Set 2 70kg 12

Seated calves

70kg 10. 8

calves Finisher bodyweight 1 set 30 reps

20 minutes cardio

https://youtube.com/shorts/dt8r7i4f2_c?feature=share


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 1 day 4

Deadlifts

220kg 5 200kg 8

Close. Grip pull downs

100kg 10. 93kg 9.

59kg double contractions til failure , dirty pump

Barbell rows

120kg 7. 110kg 8. 100kg 8

Close grip cable rows

107kg 7 93kg 7.

Straight arm pull downs

36kg 9. 32kg 10

Shrugs triple drop set

140kg 8. 100kg 8. 60kg 18

Db rear delts

20kg 15. 20kg 12

Cable rear delt

9kg 20 reps

no added cardio , walked to the gym again and back again so that's my cardio

day off tomorrow then start my new week


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

The matrix leg press is quite brutal when I use to go pure gym. The hack squat use to feel decent though.

Very strong squats man, depth and all


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> The matrix leg press is quite brutal when I use to go pure gym. The hack squat use to feel decent though.
> 
> Very strong squats man, depth and all


 Yeah it's a pretty decent machine already weighs 50kgs on it own , well 47.5kg , just don't like holding onto the handles tho as hmgs pointed out and thanks my man getting there slowly


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 2 day 1

Rotator cuff x3

Flat bench

Set1. 125kg 7. Set2. 130kg 5.

Incline Db press

50kg 8 rest pause then another rep

50kg 6. Drop set 25kg 20 reps

Incline Db fly

25kg 13. 20kg. 14.

Cable fly

20kg 12. 15kg 20 reps

Chest Pump work -

Push ups on smith ascending from bottom notch going up in 1 notch every set without stopping 15 reps each set then back down excruciating pump !

Bicep work

55kg 12. 8

Side hammer curls

25kg 12+ 2 negatives 9+2 negatives

Laying cable curls

30kg 15. 12. Drop set 20kg 25 reps

nice little session weight up on the flat bench stopped at 7 reps on first set but could have easily got 8 . I am also lowering the weight on bicep movements and concentration more on reps . I can easily curl 70kg no issues but I don't feel it's all about heavy weight, but good for showing off I guess . I feel medium to high reps works very well for Building good bi and Triceps. My arms actually grew in lock down using just bands so that says it all and currently sitting slightly under 19 inches no pump so I will be working in the 8-12 rep range from now on and not the 6-10

10 minute cardio today

https://youtube.com/shorts/pDFhfuQHoSU?feature=share


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week2 day 2

High bar squats

160kg. 8. 150kg 8. 100kg 20 reps

Leg press

300kg 10. 350kg 10.

250kg 25 reps

Leg extensions

63kg 10. 57kg. 12. 
30kg 20 reps

Sissy hack squats

50kg 20 ,20. Lovely quad pump

Rdls

180kg 6. 150kg 7

Laying leg curls

41kg 13. 36kg 12

Seated leg curls

50kg 12.

43kg 10. Drop set 23kg

Abductor 50kg 17,12. Adductor 50kg 20,

Ab work


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Love those pushups on the Smith machine, great finisher


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week2 day 3

Rotator cuff x3

Bb shoulder press

80kg 7 reps. 70kg 9

Db side lateral raises

17.5kg 11. 17.5kg 9.

Double drop set

Skull crushers

50kg 12 55kg 7.

One arm reverse Tricep pushdown

14kg 8. 9kg12

Over hand Tricep pushdowns

50kg 10. 41kg 11.

Standing Calve raises

90kg. 8. 80kg 10

Seated calve raises

70kg 12. 8.

High rep Calves finisher

Bodyweight 50,40,30


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Will be sacking off the dbol today 3rd week in . Isn't agreeing with me at all , appetite suppressed and fighting to get food down and feel rather nauseas, breathing harder during heavier sets . On week 3 of my injectibles anyway so they should be kicking in now anyway


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Will be sacking off the dbol today 3rd week in . Isn't agreeing with me at all , appetite suppressed and fighting to get food down and feel rather nauseas, breathing harder during heavier sets . On week 3 of my injectibles anyway so they should be kicking in now anyway


 Maybe causing high E2 leading to above problems?

You ever tried superdrol? Even 10mg works amazing, doesn't f**k my appetite.

Your leg sessions look intense mate, I'd be f**k trying to follow that workout lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Will be sacking off the dbol today 3rd week in . Isn't agreeing with me at all , appetite suppressed and fighting to get food down and feel rather nauseas, breathing harder during heavier sets . On week 3 of my injectibles anyway so they should be kicking in now anyway


 I do find dianabol particularly bad for that weird kind of nauseous feeling.

I don't always get it but generally if I get the appetite suppression bad, the nausea usually follows not long afterward.

And despite superdrol and anadrol also having the potential to equally crush my appetite, I don't ever get the same ensuing nausea as I do with dianabol.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Maybe causing high E2 leading to above problems?
> 
> You ever tried superdrol? Even 10mg works amazing, doesn't f**k my appetite.
> 
> Your leg sessions look intense mate, I'd be f**k trying to follow that workout lol


 Dunno why mate but the more it hurts the more I enjoy it the harder I work . Strange when it comes to legs , it's actually my favourite workout . Never tried superdrol . I will look into that tho


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

swole troll said:


> I do find dianabol particularly bad for that weird kind of nauseous feeling.
> 
> I don't always get it but generally if I get the appetite suppression bad, the nausea usually follows not long afterward.
> 
> And despite superdrol and anadrol also having the potential to equally crush my appetite, I don't ever get the same ensuing nausea as I do with dianabol.


 This is my 2nd time running dbol . Never had it the first time was absolutely fine . I felt terrible to be honest , I was struggling just getting one bagel down , that being the thin ones and reaching while eating it I was ending up blending my meals . Nausea is also new for me . Think I will just stick to the winny next time never had any issues on that not even with the joints and that's running it at 60mg. Was planning on running the dbol for 6 weeks , I Managed 3 weeks on 30 mgs . Pretty sure the test has kicked in now tho , libido up like there and feeling pretty good and strong


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 2 day 4

Deadlifts

220kg 7. 220kg 4

Close grip pull downs

100kg 11. 93kg 9

60kg 15 reps

Barbell rows

120kg 8. 6.

100kg 10

Close grip cable row

107kg 8. 93kg 10.

59kg 20 reps

Straight arm pull downs

36kg 14 , 41kg 8

23kg 20 reps

Shrugs triple drop set

160kg 6. 120kg 8. 80kg 12

Db rear delts

20kg 16. 22.5kg 12

15kg 20

Cable rear delts 1 set

did not count reps just purely pump work

10 minutes cardio


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Weigh in today . Currently sitting at 238lbs so that's a 10lb gain in a little over 3 weeks

chest and biceps tomorrow


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 3 day 1

Rotator cuff x3

Flat bench

Set1. 130kg 8 reps Set2. 135kg 6

100kg 12 reps

Incline barbell

100kg 8. 7.

60kg 20 reps

Incline Db fly

20kg 15,12 ,8

Cable fly

23kg 20, 27kg 12. 10

Barbell curls

60kg 10. 50kg. 10. 8

Incline Db curls

15kg 12. 15kg 9 20kg 7.

Hammer curls

20kg 15,12,10

20 minutes cardio


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 3 day 2

High bar narrow squats

160kg 9. 160kg 5 150kg 6

Wide Leg press

250kg 10. 350kg 12. 390kg 6

200kg 25 rest pause then another 5

Leg extensions

50kg 14,12,10

sissy hack squats

50kg 30. 25, 15

Rdls

140kg 11. 7.

100kg 10

Seated leg curls

43kg 15,12,10

Abductor Adductor

50kg 20,15,10. 50kg 20, 20,15

leg session from tonight . Volume up a bit so lowered the weight slightly on hamstring exercises , I feel they get crushed enough with my heavy compound movements , so going to go by feel for now on and work more on reps . Same with leg extensions

cardio and home


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 3 day 3

Rotator cuff x3

Bb shoulder press cleaned up from floor

80kg 8. 85kg. 5. 70kg 8

Side later raises

up the rack rest then down the rack

Skull crushers

60kg 7. 50kg 8. 6

One arm reverse Tricep pulldowns

12.5kg 8. 10kg 8. 7.5kg 10

Overhand Tricep bar pushdowns

50kg 7. 40kg 10. 8.

Calve raises

90kg 11 ,9. 7

Seated calves

80kg 12

90kg 12. 8

Calves Finisher bodyweight

40,30,20

good overal session weight up reps up .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 3 day 4

Deadlifts

230kg 4. 220kg 5. 220kg 4

Close grip pull downs

100kg 11, 7. 93kg 8.

Barbell rows

120kg 9. 120kg 6. 100kg 8

Wide grip cable row

107kg 10. 8

100kg 7

Straight arm pull downs

41kg 11. 8.

36kg 8

Shrugs

160kg 7. 120kg 10. 80kg 16

Db rear delts

up the rack then down the rack

Ab work

https://youtube.com/shorts/z-pBNmG8Nys?feature=share


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 4 day 1

Rotator cuff x3

Flat bench

140kg 6. 130kg 7. 5

Incline barbell

100kg 10, 5. 80kg. 10

Incline Db fly's

20kg 18,12,11

Cable fly

27kg 14,12,10

Pump work

Push ups on smith ascending from bottom notch going up in 1 notch every set without stopping 15 reps each then back down

Barbell curls

60kg 10,8, 6

Incline Db curls

20kg 8. 15kg 11. 9

Hammer curls

20kg 12+ 3 negatives

20kg 10+2 negatives

20kg 8+2 negatives


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 4 day 2

Warm up leg extensions plus leg curls

High bar squats

170kg 5. 160kg 8. 160kg 5

Leg press

400kg. 10. 440kg 5. 
pump work. 250kg 20

Sissy hack squats

50kg 20, 20,15

Leg extensions

50kg 15,14,11

Rdls

140kg 12,10,6.

Seated leg curls

43kg 16 ,14,12

Adductor Abductor

50kg 12,10,8. 57kg 20. 63kg 12, 10

15 minutes cardio

up 10kg on the squats from last week and 50kg added to leg press . Very happy with strength gains at the moment , all good considering 4 weeks into my cycle and decca not properly taken affect yet , 6 weeks from my understand to heat peak . 
I will say also I have added 200mg tren e into the works. Full bottle was sitting there and the expiry date wouldn't have lasted till next cycle , so rather use than throw away . , feeling strong , let's see what the next 8 weeks can unfold

https://youtube.com/shorts/4T9PSl3yEiE?feature=share


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 4 day 3

Warm up Rotator cuff x3

Machine shoulder press x3

Bb shoulder press

90kg 5. . 80kg 7. 5

Db side laterals 8-15

up the rack down the rack

15 reps going up 8 reps going back down once fatigued . Killer pump

Skull crushers

60kg 7 super set close grip bench 6

50kg 9 super set close grip bench 8

50kg 8 super set close grip bench 6

One arm reverse Tricep push downs

9kg 14,12,10

Over hand Tricep push downs

32kg 15, 32kg9. 38kg 8.

Close grip push ups on incline bench

25,20,15 engaging the triceps throughout

Standing calve raises

Warm up. Bodyweight 3x20.

90kg 10, 8,8

Seated calves

80kg 10, 80kg 8. 70kg 8

Pump work 25kg 40,35,30

15 minutes cardio

Nice little session , slight niggle in my upper left trap tonight after the pressing , happens from time to time . Should be all good for deadlifts tomorrow tho .

going to crack on for the next 8 weeks then take a deload and start a cruise . Never really had a scheduled time set for Deloads , I prefer to listen to the body , long as I am progressing I will keep going at it , if it means taking a Deload before 8 weeks is up then so be It guess , but from past experience and pushing my self and my limits I am sure I be fine


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

A relaxed pic of my self . No pump no tensing . 3 hours after workout . Not exactly my idea of lean but that isn't my goal at the moment. Just trying to get as strong a possible . Cutting will come later after I cruise for 3 months after I have finished this bulk . To be honest I wish I never started bulking in the summer , very hard to get food down in this heat but I have started now so I will continue till the end . Sorry about the lighting , isn't the best


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

s**t lighting and physique still looks sick lol

Looking very thick mate, can tell you have a wide fu**ing back too. And yes, I feel you about the heat and trying to shovel food down. Im due a mini cut next week after my deload, and after just coming off blast onto a cruise.

Your log as inspired me to start squatting again, enjoy it much more than the cybex hack squat.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> s**t lighting and physique still looks sick lol
> 
> Looking very thick mate, can tell you have a wide fu**ing back too. And yes, I feel you about the heat and trying to shovel food down. Im due a mini cut next week after my deload, and after just coming off blast onto a cruise.
> 
> Your log as inspired me to start squatting again, enjoy it much more than the cybex hack squat.


 Hi thanks mate my back is pretty wide , always been my best part ,getting food intake is an utter nightmare , I have actually resulted to blending some of my meals as it's a struggle . Actually can't wait to cut now lol.

I am glad I inspired you mate , I am actually finding squats more enjoyable at the moment . Used to hate them .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Deadlifts

230kg 5. 220kg 6

Close grip pull downs

100kg 11 and a half

100kg 7 rest pause then another 2

93kg. 8

Barbell rows

120kg 10. 7.

110kg 8

Wide grip low row

107kg 14. 113kg 8. 107kg 8

Straight arm pull downs

41kg 12, 9,8

Bb shrugs

160kg 6. 120kg 8. 80kg 10

Db rear delts

up the rack down the rack

no added cardio as I walked to gym and back 20 minutes each way

so the workout was ok , but more or less the same than the last pull session but 1 rep up on the deadlifts both sets . So as from today I will be upping my food intake roughly by 400 calories . Just add more carbs to my post work out meal is all , I feel I have enough protein and fats in diet as it stands


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Post work out meal . Quite a bit of carbs I know . But would rather consume the most when I am most hungry . That being post workout

View attachment 201581


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 5 day 1

Warm up machine chest press shoulder press

Flat bench

. 140kg 7. 140kg 5 130kg 6

Incline barbell bench

100kg 10. 6. 5

Incline Db fly

20kg 20

22.5kg 15 ,10

Incline push ups 3x failure

Cable fly

27kg 17,14 ,9

Barbell curls

60kg 10,8,6

Incline Db curls

15kg 14. 12 ,8

Hammer curls

20kg 12+ 3 negatives

20kg 8+ 3 negatives

20kg 8

10 minutes cardio , weights going back up reps up . Happy with progress so far

https://youtube.com/shorts/zESh7qdLY2k?feature=share


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit of lack of updates lately , to be honest didn’t like the new forum much so haven’t really posted that much but it’s slowly growing on me . Started my journal so going to continue it I think anyway back session from this morning. I have changed it around slightly I want to work on other pulling movements such as my rows pull downs ect, I am not to fussed at the moment about a huge deadlift . So doing pull and rows and throwing some rack pulls at the end of my workout . Quite enjoyed this and it was nice and quick . Pic attached post workout , once again tho this isn’t what I would call lean, this is nothing more than a fatter version of my former self , I do feel I need to do more width worth tho , as you can see, very thick . But will work on width some other time , want to continue what I am doing At the moment


Week 5 day 4

pre exhaust

Straight arm pull downs
Warm up 14kg 12. 27kg 12. 36kg 12
Working sets 50kg. 10,8

Close grip pull downs
Warm up 70kg 10
Working sets 107kg 7. 100kg. 7

Barbell rows
Warm up 70kg 10
130kg 8 120kg. 9

Wide grip cable row
Warm up 80kg 10
120kg 10. 7

Dumbbell rear delts
20kg 12 ,10
Pump work 10kg 20

Rack pulls from Below the knee
Complete stop on each rep no bouncing

Warm up 60kg 10. 100kg 10
Work sets 180kg 10. 220kg 5


Video attached of some rowing , I am actually leaning forward slightly more than it looks . Funny angle








26 June 2021







youtube.com


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 6 day 1

Flat bench
Warm up empty Bar 40kg 60kg 80kg. 100kg 120kg
Working sets 140kg 7. 5

Incline barbell bench
110kg 8. 5
Pump set 60kg 20

Incline Db fly
22.5kg 12. 25kg 10

Chest dips
Bodyweight plus 20kg 12+2 negatives
Bodyweight plus 20kg 8 plus drop set to bw 6 plus 3 negatives no rest

Barbell curls
Warm up 20kg 25kg. 30kg
Working sets 60kg 11. 9

Incline Db curls
17.5kg 10. 7

Hammer curls
22.5kg 10+2
22.5kg 8+2

Cable curls
1 set 30 reps

video attached , some dude decided to come over and try and help when I clearly had the weight under control . Some people . Leave me alone lol









27 June 2021







youtube.com


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 6day 2



High bar squats
warm up 60kg. 100kg 140kg. 160kg
Working sets 180kg 5. 160kg 10

Leg press
Working sets 400kg 10. 440kg 6
Burn out 250kg 27 reps

Sissy hack squats
30 ,20

Leg extensions
50kg 14,12. Drop set 25kg

Rdls
Warm up 100kg
Working sets 150kg 8. 6

Seated leg curls
Working sets
50kg 12+ 2 forced reps
50kg 8 + 2 forced reps

Adductor Abductor
57kg 15. 77kg 11,8
63kg 12.

Nice little session tonight weight up reps up
Would have got more reps or weight on the leg press , was standing around for 10 minutes waiting to jump on while someone was taking ages and going on bloody phone , so did my sissy hack squats before leg press to keep the blood moving , so I was more fatigued by the time I hit leg press .

welcome to follow my Instagram if anyone would like
Haysey86


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Warm up
Rotator cuff x3 

Db shoulder press
Warm up 7kg 12.5kg 17.5kg 25kg 35kg
Working sets 50kg 7. 6

Db side laterals
Working sets 17.5kg 12. 20kg 10
Pump set 7kg 27 reps

Close grip bench on smith , slight incline
100kg 12, 8

Seated Db Tricep extensions
40kg 10. 8

Tricep pushdowns ,
Warm up 23kg
32kg 12. 36kg 8

Standing completely up straight no leaning and shoulders back. So all Tricep 

Pump work one arm over head extensions
7.5kg 15. 6kg 20

Standing calve raises
Warm up bodyweight 20,20, 20. 50kg
Working sets 90kg 12 100kg 8

Seated calves
80kg 8. 70kg 10 double drop set










30 June 2021







youtube.com


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Straight arm pull downs
Warm up 14kg 20. 27kg 12 36kg 12
Working sets 50kg 12,10

Close grip pull downs
Warm up 50kg 12
107kg 9. 100kg 7

Barbell rows
Warm up 80kg
Working sets 130kg 10. 7

Wide grip cable row
Warm up 80kg 10
Working sets 120kg 10,8

good mornings x3

Rack pulls
Warm up 100kg 140kg 180kg 220kg
Working sets 240kg 5. 220kg 5

Dumbbell rear delts
20kg 14. 11. Burn out 10kg 20


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 7 day 1


Rotator cuff x3

Warm up machine chest press x3

Flat bench
Warm up bar. 60kg 100kg 120kg 150kg 1
Working sets 140kg 8. 5

Incline barbell bench
100kg 10. 120kg 3. Last set Slightly to heavy

Incline Db fly
Warm up 15kg
Working sets 25kg 12, 10

Chest dips
25kg 12. 10. 
Drop set bodyweight 8 + 3 negatives

Pump work
Cable flys 15kg 30, 15
2 scene hold and squeeze on each rep
Painful pump


Biceps - warm up cables x3
Barbell curls
60kg 12, 7

Incline Db curls
17.5kg 11. 8

Hammer curls
22.5kg. 9+2 negatives
20kg 8+3 negatives .

Nice little session what I was quite suprised about since I have been on a 2 day binge of drink and other shit no food and seriously dehydrated and feel like utter dog shit , but Back on it today . Can’t say I am to happy with my self but is what it is I guess . Anyway session was ok but would have obviously done better if I did things better last couple of days .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Still training still logging just have not done any updates on here at all or been on much . Training going well . Probably going to leave this now as since I don’t come on much , so not much point logging a post here and there . Hope everyone’s training going well


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Just a quick physique update . Still training hard but now currently taking a week off as got niggly bits pretty much everywhere at the moment so taking much needed rest time . Pics attached below , currently on a trim up , only 2 weeks into cut will be cutting for 12 weeks and only running 250mg test e through out .all pics taken with in last week . May continue journal again soon for that extra bit of motivation

hope all is well and training going well


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Quick update . So about 5-6 weeks into cut now . Strength staying strong holding size very well . Currently taking in 150g carbs 250g protein . Decided to run 125mg test e so I am doing this on a cruise basically no fat burners . Rather save the cycles for gaining new muscle personally . Was going 12 weeks but may extend cut if I feel needed , then I am going to do a lean bulk full on cycle . Doing split sessions also at the moment , weight training am cardio pm and keeping very active through out the day . 4-5 litres of water .

rather enjoying this and not eating so many calories. Not so hungry but having a Cheat meal once per week for a bit of sanity and to please the misses and share a meal lol

plenty more to come off so will update soon


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Just a quick physique update . Slowly but surely getting there . Cardio now up to 1.5 hours per day 6 days per week . Still taking in 150g carbs . Test still sitting at 125mg test e per week. Lifts has dropped a tad but not to worried about that at the moment , that will come back later


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking good mate... 90mins cardio a day tho! Fook that lol... Considering your carbs and that much cardio your holding size well! how far you planning on pushing? Once a little bit leaner I'd add yohimbine I find it helps get the last bits off especially around glutes hips lower back


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Looking good mate... 90mins cardio a day tho! Fook that lol... Considering your carbs and that much cardio your holding size well! how far you planning on pushing? Once a little bit leaner I'd add yohimbine I find it helps get the last bits off especially around glutes hips lower back


thanks chap , yeah they are quite low but feel quite comfy and not to hungry to be honest , gradually lowered to that over time .Decided to just go by the mirror , want that dick skin look lol. Cheers mate I will certainly look into that . Oh the cardio is split by the way , not all done in one hit , don’t think I could cope with that in one go mentally


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Just a quick physique update . Slowly but surely getting there . Cardio now up to 1.5 hours per day 6 days per week . Still taking in 150g carbs . Test still sitting at 125mg test e per week. Lifts has dropped a tad but not to worried about that at the moment , that will come back later


Looking huge! Doing very well! 👍💯


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking huge! Doing very well! 👍💯


cheers buddy


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Quick update , still going and extending the cut , very happy with my results so I want to see how far I can push this now , currently 206lbs . Still cruising on 125mg test e strength holding up well. Still pulling 5 plates very easily 3 plate bench ect . Will be restarting a log up soon , I will be starting it on my rebound .


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Damn, nice going, great results, can see why you’re buzzing with that

Makes my attempt look even worse lol


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

DRKE said:


> Damn, nice going, great results, can see why you’re buzzing with that
> 
> Makes my attempt look even worse lol


Hi mate thanks for kind words . Don’t put your self down , if I can do it so can you


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Quick update , still going and extending the cut , very happy with my results so I want to see how far I can push this now , currently 206lbs . Still cruising on 125mg test e strength holding up well. Still pulling 5 plates very easily 3 plate bench ect . Will be restarting a log up soon , I will be starting it on my rebound .


Totally forget about this log after the new forum layout.

Looking mint and very lean mate. You getting you BF tested? Must be very little fat to chip away

You still at Snap Fitness?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Totally forget about this log after the new forum layout.
> 
> Looking mint and very lean mate. You getting you BF tested? Must be very little fat to chip away
> 
> You still at Snap Fitness?


Hi bud no worries , I think it through a lot of us off for a while , took me a good time to get used to the lay out I hated it at first , well now let’s just say it has grown on me . Yeah might be a good idea to get bf tested at some point , yeah still at snap

not really adding workouts to my journal at the moment , seems a bit pointless , not going to progressive over load the weights much ,barely noticeable being on a calorie deficit . Soon as I am eating properly it will get it back Up and running . I will be on cycle to then


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Quick update , still going and extending the cut , very happy with my results so I want to see how far I can push this now , currently 206lbs . Still cruising on 125mg test e strength holding up well. Still pulling 5 plates very easily 3 plate bench ect . Will be restarting a log up soon , I will be starting it on my rebound .


Looking great, well done! Huge all over.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking great, well done! Huge all over.


Cheers mate , getting there .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Just a quick physique update 

Quite enjoying see my body change from week to week , now down to 100g of carbs per day from 150 still on my 90 minutes cardio but getting rather tedious now! , but going to push through. Still off cycle only running 125mg test e . Lifts starting to decrease now what is to be expected but only temporary so not a big deal . Haven’t a clue what I weigh currently , but will do a weigh in next week


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

And what a physique! 👍 Definitely there if you ask me, but I know you know where you want to be. I know the effort you have put in.

Which reminds me, the local rag asked a few audience attendees at the area Bodybuilding comp why do they go year in, year out as some were football players, runners etc and they said they turn up to give support because they know the sheer effort the Bodybuilders put in training and then to get ready for competition. True that!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> And what a physique! 👍 Definitely there if you ask me, but I know you know where you want to be. I know the effort you have put in.
> 
> Which reminds me, the local rag asked a few audience attendees at the area Bodybuilding comp why do they go year in, year out as some were football players, runners etc and they said they turn up to give support because they know the sheer effort the Bodybuilders put in training and then to get ready for competition. True that!


Thanks for the kind words , can always do better tho , I do feel I can take it further , especially when back on cycle mid December ish . Yeah very true mate , sheer offort ,a lot of work goes into building a physique , trimming down is probably the hardest part i think . Can be quite mentally challenging, I have my moments Just like everyone I guess but then I snap out and get back on with it . Your training going well ?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Thanks for the kind words , can always do better tho , I do feel I can take it further , especially when back on cycle mid December ish . Yeah very true mate , sheer offort ,a lot of work goes into building a physique , trimming down is probably the hardest part i think . Can be quite mentally challenging, I have my moments Just like everyone I guess but then I snap out and get back on with it . Your training going well ?


Yes, my training is going well, though I'm nowhere near as big as you. I'm doing well though as for a few years I had a skin issue and a chronic condition with my left lower leg, which without going into detail was a mess. I think I did the leg training by pulling the calf real bad. The Doctors think I've had a DVT. They and the hospital could not fix the damaged vein and apart from a medical stocking there was nothing they could do. Please read a post about it all sometime within Natural Bodybuilding and the thread Natty's - where are you? I explained it all to another member. Saves my typing it all again as I use a tablet and copy and paste is ridiculous. I'm OK now due to my own efforts and back training! Thanks.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Yes, my training is going well, though I'm nowhere near as big as you. I'm doing well though as for a few years I had a skin issue and a chronic condition with my left lower leg, which without going into detail was a mess. I think I did the leg training by pulling the calf real bad. The Doctors think I've had a DVT. They and the hospital could not fix the damaged vein and apart from a medical stocking there was nothing they could do. Please read a post about it all sometime within Natural Bodybuilding and the thread Natty's - where are you? I explained it all to another member. Saves my typing it all again as I use a tablet and copy and paste is ridiculous. I'm OK now due to my own efforts and back training! Thanks.


doesn’t sound very pleasant that glad you have managed to manage it , least you back training now . I will certainly take a look at the thread


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks, yes back and glad to be.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Great work. Even more great that you're not on cycle yet either and you've managed to get to that condition... I've taught you well


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> Great work. Even more great that you're not on cycle yet either and you've managed to get to that condition... I've taught you well


thanks mate
Hoping to jump back on next month if bloods come back good. Going for a test tren winny cycle


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I just had a scroll through your journal Mr 1986. Not sure how I missed it previously. Good work. I will look in again. As you were.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sasnak said:


> I just had a scroll through your journal Mr 1986. Not sure how I missed it previously. Good work. I will look in again. As you were.


Hi mate , easily done , think the new layout of the site through people off for a while as it did my self . Will be starting up logging again soon


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sooo after a long think and looking at my physique and being happy with my results I have decided to start a lean bulk . Will be calming down on the cardio , 30 minutes liss after each session.

my current calories is 3000 calories
So will be only raising this by 500 so total being 3500 per day only 200g carbs starting off , will be taking it slow and add in more when I see fit . No drugs as of yet still running 125mg test e per week for the next few weeks or so, I am thinking mid December if bloods come back good .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

the training plan , I prefer to train high intensity rather than volume so I will be using a 2 set protocol with a top set and a back off set . For large compound movements I will be working with 4-8 for top set then 8-12 for back off set . Smaller movements will be higher reps of course around 8-12 -12 15 depending on the body part , arms may go slightly higher 8-12. 12-20 ect. These will be very hard sets tho . Pretty much get in and out stim the muscle and go home and grow so it will look something like this laid out


push pull legs day off push pull legs


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Diet and supplements I will be taking daily
5g omega 3
5000iu d3
Electrolytes supplementation
Zinc and vitamin c
5g creatine
Also be taking a mini aspirin daily for when I cycle so be throwing that in daily to as a blood thinner .

pre workout as you can see will either be 51/50 or kill it reloaded and may include 5-10 g cialis if I fancy a dirty pump









Food wise

Roughly 350g 5 percent beef
300g chicken breast
whole eggs
Tuna in spring water
Cashew nuts for my fat intake

carb sources wil be oats,rice thin bagels , veggies , fruits .as I progress I will start to add in pasta sweet potatoes ect , rather have a good variety when it comes to bulking rather than eating the same thing all day as once it’s on my plan it doesn’t come off , I just up and lower carbs and as when needed

Will also be using whey protien with my morning oats purely for taste and a little extra protien boost .
Will also be using 25g dextrose post work out with 2 scoops whey . That’s pretty much the only time I consume powders , first thing and after workout . Can’t be real food. Will be drinking around 3 litres of water per day also

Got a good selection of skinny sauces also , unfortunately all out of the garlic and herb , goes with pretty much anything , south west has to be my 2nd fav










Will have a cheat meal approx once a week to chill with the fam and have some normality . I don’t think cheat meals necessarily needed but keeps everyone happy and something to look forward to at the end of the week . Got to have some balance I believe. . Happy weekend and training to you all


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

So day 1 of my push pull legs 6 day split
Some strength loss due to being on a cut , so 10kg down on bench , only temporary tho and hoping I will get my lifts back before jumping back on cycle
Next push session I will be starting with incline barbell and the session will be slightly different to todays so kind of alternating between push day 1 and push day 2 , this will be the same as well with my pull and leg sessions


Week 1 day 1 

Rotator cuff 3x 15-20

Flat bench
Set1 130kg. 6. 
Set2.120kg 7 rest pause 1

Incline bench on smith
Set1 100kg 9. 
Set2. 80kg 12

Incline db fly
Set1 22.5kg 12. 
Set2. 17.5kg 25 


Bb shoulder press cleaned from floor
Set1 70kg 8
Set2 60kg 9 rest pause 2 more reps


Db side laterals
Set1 20kg 8.
Set2. 12.5kg 16 double drop set

Skull crushers
Set1. 50kg 9. 
Set2. 40kg 13

One arm reverse Tricep push down
14kg 7. 
9kg 14

Overhand close grip push down
41kg 8. 
32kg 12


some low impact cardio to Finnish the session


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking good! 👌


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking good! 👌


Thanks bud, been quite depressing seeing my lifts go down to be honest , but to be expected being on lower calories and dropping weight . Can mess with your head lol. Now I am where I want to be Should see some good changes over the next up and coming months , I went a bit ott on the bulk up last time and bulked up to 246lbs post lock down , I weren’t fat fat but was holding a lot more water than I wanted still had abs tho . So lean bulk all the way now . 🙂


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Can mess with your head alright, I don't use scales and some mirrors I think aren't telling the truth.... 😕 Think we all go through that.. 😀


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 1 day 2

Rack pulls -below knee level
Set1 230kg 8
Set 2. 200kg 11
complete reset after each rep no bouncing


Close grip pull downs
Set1 93kg 8.
set2 79kg 10

Barbell row
Set1 120kg 9.
set2. 100kg 11

Straight arm pull downs
Set1 41kg 9.
set2 32kg 13.

Db rear delts
Set1. 20kg 14.
Set2. 15kg 17 reps Double drop set

Alternating db curls ( no swinging )
Set1. 25kg 11
Set2. 17.5kg 15 reps

Hammer curls
Set1 25kg 11.
Set2. 17.5kg 15+ 3 negatives

Close grip ez bar curls
Set1 40kg 12.
set2 30kg 16

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey then home for a meal

No cardio after workout , not trying to burn fat anymore so went out for a 30-40 minute walk today , purely to keep active , I sit on my bum most of the day , so still want to get all my steps in ect

Slightly over 3 litres of water today .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 1 day 3

First leg session of the week. I am currently 30kg down on the squat , over 100+ down on the leg press i think it was around 480kg before I started cutting and 180kg squat for reps ect . so be nice to get them back up over the next up and coming weeks

I have attached a few photos from tonight session of squat depth , sissy squats foot placement ect , sissy squats always done light , no heavy weight , more of a rep out finisher for quads and a absolute killer , highly recommend if you have not tried but go easy I will say . So that’s quads and hamstrings and calves done tonight . Next leg session will be hamstrings then quads . But tomorrow a day off then I will begin my next push session .

Squats
Set1. 150kg 6
Set2. 140kg 8

Wide Leg press
Set1. 340kg 8.
Set2. 270kg 14


Leg extensions machine broken


Sissy hack squats
Set1. 80kg 15.
Set2 60kg 30 reps


Seated leg curls
Set1. 63kg 9.
Set2. 43kg 16


Laying leg curl
Set1. 45kg 9.
Set2. 32kg 15 reps

Adductors
Set1. 63kg 12
Set2. 50kg 13

Super set

Abductor
Set1. 63kg 12
Set2 50kg 20


Calve raises on leg press
Set1. 250kg 11 reps
Set2 200kg 14 reps


Seated calves
Set1. 70kg 9.
Set2. 50kg 14 drop set 25kg
super set bodyweight 15 rest pause 10 done


Ab work

Straight leg raises on bench for more range
Set1 21,
Set2 16
Set3 12.


Weighted crunches
controlled with 2 second pause at bottom of each rep
Set1. 41kg 12.
set2. 41kg. 8
Set3. 32kg 15


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Active rest today 60 minute liss


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Found my self doing a 2 am session , better late than never right 🙂

so today was my 2nd push session of the week . This session and the next pull and legs will also be slightly lower volume than the previous 3.
Only got 4 reps on the incline , but as said previously currently working in 4-8 rep range for some larger compound movements . No shoulder pressing today , I feel that once is more than enough as shoulders are quite a strong point of mine , but of course got some laterals in there .

week 1 day 4


Rotator cuff x3

Incline barbell bench
Set1. 120kg 4.
Set2. 100kg 10


Close grip bench- elbows tucked in to target triceps
Set1. 100kg 8 reps
Set2 80kg 12

Cable fly
Set1 27kg 12.
Set2 18kg 16 reps

Over head seated dumbbell Tricep extensions
Set1. 35kg 12.
Set2. 27.5kg 16


Tricep pushdowns - straight bar
Set1. 41kg 9 reps
Set2. 32kg 12

Db side laterals
Set1. 20kg 9.
Set2. 12.5kg 23 reps Drop set 6kg 40 reps










just a quick pic to show my close grip bench press hand placement , I see a lot of guys go way to close almost to the middle of the bar with a small gap inbetween putting unnecessary strain on the wrist ect . For me with this grip and elbows tucked triceps get hit pretty dam hard and no touching chest stop just before keeping the tension constantly on the triceps . This Will also help increase your bench press over time .


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Found my self doing a 2 am session , better late than never right 🙂


Done that myself a more than a few times and you are right! 💪


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Done that myself a more than a few times and you are right! 💪


I do love a empty gym , it’s great . No waiting around for equipment , no idiots , just you and the iron . Good times. 🙂


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Todays post workout 2 bagels 5 whole eggs jalapeños with bbw skinny sauce spinnach and toms 75g oats and fruit and tuna in spring water


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

What sauces do you rate from bbw? Even deep in a cut, the curry sauce and sweet chili mayo nearly made me vomit lol and almost anything tastes good at this stage 🤣


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> What sauces do you rate from bbw? Even deep in a cut, the curry sauce and sweet chili mayo nearly made me vomit lol and almost anything tastes good at this stage 🤣


garlic and herb is my favourite then some people complain it’s to vinegary , I also like south west and baconaise. Probably my top 3 if I had to choose any


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 1 day 5

2nd back and bi routine of the week , no deadlifts. My row was slightly different than last session pic attached , today I did a bent over row where I am more parallel to the floor standing on plate for more rom where as last time I did more of a Yates row what I will be alternating between both sessions


Bent over row
Set1 90kg 9.
Set2. 60kg 13


Wide grip pull downs
Set1. 93kg 7.
Set2. 73kg 12


Wide grip seated cable row
Set1 86kg 12.
Set2. 73kg 12


Barbell shrugs
Set1 140kg 11
Set2 120kg 16


Rear db laterals
Set1. 22.5kg 14
Set2 17.5kg. 17 double drop set


Barbell curls
Set1 60kg 8.
Set2 50kg 10


Laying cable curls
Set1. 45kg 13
Set2 32kg 18


Reverse bb curls
Set1. 30kg 9
Set2. 20kg 12




















todays post workout meal, 300g chicken breast bbq seasoning half tin Of tomatoes , spinach 200g rice 50g cashews and bbq skinny sauce


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Some protein there.... 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Some protein there.... 👍


Around 70g protein not counting the nuts , most of my meals are that way


----------



## MI92 (Nov 26, 2021)

Looking mint mate! Been lurking this forum and your journal for a while now (no creepo haha).

Crazy how once one has built a fair bit of mass then they can diet/cardio quite hard and still look big and full. Even when cut slowly with higher carbs (300g+ a day) I end up looking like a string bean but obviously nowhere near at advanced as you (maybe I'll start a log here in the near future).

Keep grinding and will follow!

(Those sauces look interesting, might grab some myself).


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 1 day 6

hamstrings first today so hamstrings can really take a battering ,then quads but not squat work today so mostly machine , slightly more hamstring work and slightly less quad work . 6 sets for hamstrings today 4 sets for quads . Gone slightly lighter weight higher reps work with quad work also , so be alternating between heavy and light . Legs felt completly battered after this so no cardio , going back later to do some light 30 minute cardio and ab work


Stiff legged deadlifts ( no touching floor) 
Set1. 200kg 5
Set2. 180kg 7


Laying leg curls
Set1 45kg 12
Set2. 32kg 20 plus 5 fast reps


Seated leg curls
Set1. 50kg 8
Set2. 36kg 14


Wide leg press
Set1. 300kg 15 reps
Set2 250kg 20 reps


Narrow Hack squats
Set1 170kg. 10
Set2. 130kg 18


Seated calves
Set 1. 60kg 12.
Set2 45kg 15


Calve raise on leg press
Set1 230kg 12.
Set200kg 16

25g dextrose 2scoops whey 1 hour later eat a meal description below











Todays post work out
75g spaghetti (dry weight )
250g 5 percent mince beef
Tin tomatoes
Half a red onion
50g nuts
Spinach


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

MI92 said:


> Looking mint mate! Been lurking this forum and your journal for a while now (no creepo haha).
> 
> Crazy how once one has built a fair bit of mass then they can diet/cardio quite hard and still look big and full. Even when cut slowly with higher carbs (300g+ a day) I end up looking like a string bean but obviously nowhere near at advanced as you (maybe I'll start a log here in the near future).
> 
> ...


Hi mate thanks for the following I appreciate that . Thanks for the kind words, we all start somewhere , get your self a journal and start logging , you be surprised how much it can motivate you . Those sauces aren’t bad at all , life saver on a cut .


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Are you a good cook? 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Are you a good cook? 👍


I am the Main chef in the household lol


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

As said earlier pretty much done in after legs and wanted to get home to eat so went back did 40 minutes liss

Ab work
Straight leg raises 40,30,20


Cable crunches
Whole stack 44kg 14,12,10


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

💪💯


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 2 day 1 

Push day 1 . Slight progress on most lifts but still was expecting a bit more due to muscle memory ect , anyway going to up my food intake from 4 meals to 5 meals . Calories won’t be extravagant, just around 3-400 calories . Obviously I am still doing some form of cardio even if it is low impact I am still burning calories through the day , I would rather eat more and keep my fitness levels up personally , either way will make gains so all good . But still we have progress and still off cycle so not a bad day let’s see how I do next week with a extra meal added , not rushing to drugs just yet probably another couple of weeks or so 



Rotator cuff 3x 15-20

Flat bench 
Set1 130kg 7 rest pause 1 more rep total 8 
Set2 120kg 7 + 2 rest pause reps total 9 

Incline bench on smith 
Set1 100kg 9 rest pause 1 
Set2. 80kg 11 plus 2 rest pause reps 

Incline db fly 
Set1 25kg 8 
Set2 20kg 14 

Bb shoulder press
Set1. 75kg 4. 
Set2 60kg 10 rest pause 1 more rep

Side laterals 
Set1. 20kg 9 
Set2. 15kg 12 double drop set 

Skull crushers 
Set1. 50kg 10
Set 2. 40kg 10 rest pause 3

One arm Reverse Tricep pushdowns 
Set1. 14kg 10. 
Set2. 9kg 15

Close grip Tricep cable pushdowns 
Set1. 41kg 9
Set2. 32kg 12 


30 minute low impact cardio 

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey 

1 hour later ate a meal

200g rice 
150g chicken 
50g oats and fruit 1 scoop whey for taste 
50g cashew nuts 
Spinach


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Your log just goes to show that following the basics and being consistent will give you all the results that you need. I like the way you lay out your training. Very similiar to how I do things. Although my diet isn't as strict as yours. I tend to have to put less "clean foods" in my diet to hit my calories. _Cough_ flapjacks and chocolate milk. Keep it up mate. You're tempting me to start my own log


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> Your log just goes to show that following the basics and being consistent will give you all the results that you need. I like the way you lay out your training. Very similiar to how I do things. Although my diet isn't as strict as yours. I tend to have to put less "clean foods" in my diet to hit my calories. _Cough_ flapjacks and chocolate milk. Keep it up mate. You're tempting me to start my own log


Thanks mate , my mrs tells me I am a perfectionist, she’s probably right lol. I can understand having to put some dirty foods into your diet , the heavier we are are the more we need to eat and it just gets dam hard work shoving clean food down , it’s why I take a break and cut more for sanity and a mental break , now ready to smash those calories again after months of dieting ( slowly of course ) 😂 . Deffo start up a log I will follow


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Your log just goes to show that following the basics and being consistent will give you all the results that you need. I like the way you lay out your training. Very similiar to how I do things. Although my diet isn't as strict as yours. I tend to have to put less "clean foods" in my diet to hit my calories. _Cough_ flapjacks and chocolate milk. Keep it up mate. You're tempting me to start my own log


Sorry GA1986, know it's your Journal but want to give Paul the 👍 for starting his own Journal, another to follow!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Sorry GA1986, know it's your Journal but want to give Paul the 👍 for starting his own Journal, another to follow!


No need to apologise , I agree on the journal 👌


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 2 day 2

First pull session of the week , seems that muscle memory is kicking in , 10kg up on the rack pulls , and pretty much progressed on everything else. So not a bad overall session

Rack pulls
Set1 . 240kg 5.
Set2. 200kg 11

Both sets continuous reps and no bouncing complete reset after each rep


Close grip chins 16 reps full rom while I waited for the pull down machine being occupied so no warm up when on machine

Close grip pull downs
Set1 93kg 10
Set2. 79kg 11

Yates row
Set1 120kg 11
Set2. 100kg 13

Straight arm pull downs
Set1. 41kg 10
Set2. 32kg 14

Db rear delts
Set1 22.5kg 13.
Set2 15kg 17 Double drop set


Alternating db curls no swinging
Set1. 27.5kg 9
Set2. 17.5kg. 12

Hammer curls
Set1 25kg 12.
Set2 17.5kg 17+ 2 negatives

Close grip ez bar curls
Set 1. 45kg 10
Set2. 30kg 20

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey

Home 2 bagels , 6 eggs tuna fish in spring water , spinach and tomatoes

Video attached , nothing special way off my 300kg rack pulls as of yet but I just thought it would be nice to get something more visual other than reading









1 December 2021







youtube.com


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Phew... 😰 Just watch the video, well done, rather you than me.... 😋


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Phew... 😰 Just watch the video, well done, rather you than me.... 😋


thanks mate , way off my max tho .was doing 300kg for 5-6 reps . Want to work my way back up to this again maybe even get a pb


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> thanks mate , way off my max tho .was doing 300kg for 5-6 reps . Want to work my way back up to this again maybe even get a pb


You'll get back there from my experience of Bodybuilding. Best of luck though!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 2 day 3

leg day 1 quads and hamstrings and calves
Kind of messed my set up today , went up a bit more than last week thinking I was going to get 160kg for 4 reps but managed 2 so dropped it back down to 150kg the same as last week .not in my desired rep range but still over loaded the muscle I guess .

pretty much up on everything this week and the last set of my squats . But back down to 2 sets next week of course for my usual 4-8 reps on squats. Leg extensions machine still broken , so back on the sissy squats again this week

Squats
Set1 160kg 2
Set2 150kg 5
Set3 140kg 9


Leg press
Set1 340kg 9
Set2 270kg 18

Sissy squats
Bodyweight 14,11

Seated leg curls
Set1. 63kg 11
Set2. 43kg 20

Laying leg curls
Set1 45kg 11
Set2. 32kg 20


Adductor
Set1. 63kg 15
Set2 50kg. 20

Super set

Abductor
Set1. 63kg 16
Set2 50kg 20


Seated Calve raises
Set1 70kg 10.
Set2 50kg 18


calves raises on leg press
Set1. 240kg 16
Set2. 200kg 12


Ab work
Cable crunches
41kg 30 ,20, 15

leg raises
15,12 ,10


25G dextrose 2 scoops whey
30 minutes low impact cardio










pic attached , just to give an idea of depth , always prefe to come down until my hamstrings touches my calves then I go back up that way I know I achieved same depth each rep











Not the greatest of legs but would like to bring them up this bulk . Who doesn’t want massive legs after all !

all seems very slow process at the moment with muscle memory , cannot actually wait to go on cycle ! But will do it correctly and not rush . First things bloods ect


_ Complete day off tomorrow on everything then Saturday I will start my next push session_


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Todays post workout , 6 eggs 2 bagels tin of tuna in spring water , spinach toms half a red pepper











Pic not taken today , but just an idea of what sissy squats look like for the people who are unaware , absolute killer on the quads , body weight is harder than doing them on hacks .


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Todays post workout , 6 eggs 2 bagels tin of tuna in spring water , spinach toms half a red pepper
> View attachment 212591
> 
> 
> ...


Love em mate ****in brutal 
That slim sauce in fiery ketchup is nice btw mate


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Love em mate ****in brutal
> That slim sauce in fiery ketchup is nice btw mate


yeah certainly a great exercise ,love them also. Cool mate I will give that one a shot not tried that one yet , Altho I have found out recently honey bbq sauce is very decent , not runny at all like the rest actually has the thickness and taste of how it should. All I have been using last few days . Will deffo give the fiery ketch up one ago , love a good kick


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

gymaddict1986 said:


> yeah certainly a great exercise ,love them also. Cool mate I will give that one a shot not tried that one yet , Altho I have found out recently honey bbq sauce is very decent , not runny at all like the rest actually has the thickness and taste of how it should. All I have been using last few days . Will deffo give the fiery ketch up one ago , love a good kick


Mmm yeah that sounds decent actually I'll try it cheers... The ketchup is pretty thick too and very flavoury, you can't taste the sweetener like in others


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 2 day 4

second push session of the week obviously being the shorter version of the two . Reps up on everything


Rotator cuff x3

Incline barbell bench
Set 1. 120kg 5
Set2 100kg 9 rest pause 1 more rep + drop set

Close grip bench ( Tricep focused )
Set1. 100kg 9
Set2 80kg 14

Cable flys
Set1. 32kg 10
Set2. 18kg 40 reps why ? Because I can 👌

Seated db Tricep extensions
Set1. 40kg 12
Set 2. 30kg 16

Overhand Tricep push downs
Set1. 41kg. Rest pause another 2 reps
Set2 32kg 13

Db side laterals
Set1. 20kg 10
Set2 15kg 15 double drop set

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey
1 hour later 350g mince beef 1 tin tomatoes 75g spaghetti ( dry weight. bell peppers s 50g cashews spinach



Current condition , pic attached below , slight water gained what is to be expected with the carb increase and a naughty cheat meal yesterday 🤫 .Medi checks blood test ordered and should be here shortly ,I will be getting my nurse out for a blood dump , she takes just over 1pint , slightly more than Red Cross . Then I will be doing blood test , if all well and good I will be doing a test tren and mast cycle for 12 weeks approx


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking very muscular..💪 Well done!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking decent mate, I think next cut I'll be looking to get in similar condition then hopefully be ready for getaway sometime in April


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 2 day 5

2nd pull session of the week up on everything so more progress. Bit of a late one tonight also , not much to add 



Bent over row
Set1 90kg 11
Set2 60kg 15 reps

Wide grip pull downs
Set1 93kg 10
Set2 73kg 15


Wide grip cable row
Set1 93kg 10
Set2. 73kg 16


Barbell shrugs
Set1 150kg. 8
Set2. 120kg 20



Dumbbell rear delts
Set1 25kg 10
Set2 17.5kg 18

Barbell curls
Set1 60kg 8
Set2 50kg 12

Laying cable curls
Set1 50kg 12
Set2. 36kg 16


Reverse bb curls
Set1 30kg 11
Set2 20kg 20



















Excuse the achne not been able to get rid since last cycle but managed to improve it .

Small video attached. Nothing special way more to gain on this particular row










5 December 2021







youtube.com


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Looking decent mate, I think next cut I'll be looking to get in similar condition then hopefully be ready for getaway sometime in April


Thanks mate , always nice to do , gives a good break away from shit loads of food. Back at it April time , but going to take it that extra bit further. Let me know how it goes pal , always great to see other peoples results


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Now I know what they mean when they say "you've got a back like the wingspan of a 747"..... Enough said! 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Now I know what they mean when they say "you've got a back like the wingspan of a 747"..... Enough said! 👍


Thanks Brian I appreciate that , it’s taken alot of work to bring up my back over the years . Lots of deadlifts , heavy rows will do it 👌


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 2 day 6

leg day 2. Hamstrings and quads and calves

2nd leg day of the week , hamstrings first again ,slightly more hamstring work than quads on this session as usual . Nice little session, reps up on everything


Stiff legged dead’s
Set1. 200kg 7
Set2 180kg 9

Laying leg curls
Set1 50kg 10
Set2 36kg 13


Seated leg curls
Set1 50kg 12
Set2 36kg 16

Wide leg press
Set1. 300kg 16
Set2 250kg 23 reps

Hack squats
Set1. 170kg 11
Set2. 130kg 20


Seated calves
Set1. 60kg 15
Set2 45kg 20

Calve raise on leg press
Set1 230kg 14
Set2 200kg 17

Ab work

Leg raises on bench for more rom
26,18,12

Cable crunches
41kg 12 ,10,8


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Very early morning push session , away at the moment down in Hampshire so at a different gym . Nice session with lots of rest pause sets . Progressed on everything apart from the first set of flat bench . Everything else good to go , doesn’t matter as it will go up again .


Rotator cuff 3x 15-20

Flat bench
Set1 130kg 7 rest pause 1
Set2 120kg 8 rest pause 1


Incline bench on smith
Set1. 100kg 10 rest pause then another 2
Set2 80kg 11 rest pause then another 2


Incline db fly
Set1 25kg 10
Set2 20kg 15


Bb shoulder press
Set1 75kg 5
Set2 60kg 10 rest pause 1

Side laterals
Set1 20kg 10
Set2 15kg 13 double drop set


Skull crushers
Set1 50kg. 10 rest pause another 5
Set2 40kg 11 rest pause another 2


One arm reverse Tricep pushdown
Set1 12.5kg 8
Set2 7.5kg 15

Close grip Tricep pushdowns
Set1. 40kg 11 rest pause and another 2
Set2 32kg 13 rest pause then another 2

Forgot to bring my dextrose so opted for a lucozade sport and 2 scoops whey

90 minutes later I had 350g 5 percent mince beef 75g pasta dry weight 1 tin tomatoes 50g cashews half a red onion




















post push session pic , terrible lighting in this gym and I am not one to take my top off in gym floor .

So I have been on this push pull legs throughout my whole cutting routine , I have basically gone from cut to lean bulk using same program . I do feel now that I am training harder I am going to need more recovery time so I will be Finnish out this week abs starting a new plan where I hit a muscle every 6 days instead of the 4 days I have now . At the end of the day , rest is very important . So I have prepared a 5 day split , I will still be using my 2 sets as I don’t feel the need to ad in extra sets for the sake of doing so , but I will be adding in more exercise since I will be having more recovery time but nothing excessive and rep ranges be pretty much same as now .I will also be splitting up quads and hamstrings as I don’t feel I can fully get 100 percent out of my hamstrings once I have done a heavy quad workout which is why I have alternated in my current routine I am on now push pull legs . Anyway this is what I will be starting once this week out of the way . Calves and abs will be trained twice weekly , smaller muscles less recovery time . Also I can’t seem to go without being out of the gym 1 day I prefer to train every day so this will suit me quite nicely


Day 1 chest and bi
Flat bench
Incline
Db fly
Weighted Chest dips

Wide grip Barbell curls
Seated incline db curls
Hammer curls


Day 2 quads calves abs
Barbell squats
Leg press
Sissy squats
Leg extensions

Calve raises
Seated calves
Ab work


Day3 back and rear delts
Rack pulls
Close grip pull downs
Bent over barbell row
Wide grip cable row
Shrugs
Db rear laterals


Day4 Shoulders Tricep
Barbell shoulder press
Side lateral raise

Close grip bench
Skull crushers
Tricep pushdowns


Day5 Hamstring calves abs
Romanian deadlifts
Seated leg curl
Laying leg curl
Reverse Lunges

Calve raises
Seated calves
Ab work

Day 6 rest

Day 7 repeat cycle


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit of a delay on my update been a bit busy
Week 3 day 2 .not really much to add , but a bit more strength progress 

Rack pulls
Set1 240kg 6
Set2 200kg 8

Close grip pull downs
Set1 95kg 12
Set2 80kg 11 rest pause then another 2 reps

Yates row
Set1 120kg 8 rest pause 4 more reps
Set2 100kg 16 reps

Straight arm pull downs
Set1 40kg 10
Set2 32kg 15.

Db rear laterals
Set1 22.5kg 15
Set2 17.5kg 16 rest pause another 3 plus double drop set killer pump!


Alternating db curls
Set 1. 27.5kg 8 good form no swinging
Set2 17.5kg 16


Hammer curls
Set1 25kg 12 + 3 forced reps and negatives
Set2 17.5kg 1 forced rep and negative


Close grip ez bar curls
Set1 50kg 8
Set2 40kg 12


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

So leg day today , decided to throw it in before I did any damage . was squatting and noticed I had a nagging left quad , old injury and rather than carry on and put my self out for months on end stopped the session . I will be resting up for the next few days before I start my 5 day split as mentioned other day . Back on it in a few days or so


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> So leg day today , decided to throw it in before I did any damage . was squatting and noticed I had a nagging left quad , old injury and rather than carry on and put my self out for months on end stopped the session . I will be resting up for the next few days before I start my 5 day split as mentioned other day . Back on it in a few days or so


Been there and I know you don't want to quit, but the best decision was made. Hard to do when into your training but like you have said, not worth it and get injured. Well done there!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Been there and I know you don't want to quit, but the best decision was made. Hard to do when into your training but like you have said, not worth it and get injured. Well done there!


Yep exactly , I am due some rest time anyway haven’t had any rest in 16 weeks so no harm done really


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

So back at it this morning nice early session new start to the 5 day split as mentioned before . Leg feels a lot better . Slight strength drop what is usual for me when switching from frequency to once a week . So first week won’t be all that great but will of course progress over the up and coming months . No weight added to dips yet , not done these in months so rather work into these ,


Flat bench
Set1 130kg 7 reps
Set2 120kg 7

Incline bench on smith
Set1 100kg 8
Set2 80kg 12


Incline db fly
Set1 22.5kg 10.
Set2 20kg 12


Db pull overs
Set1. 25kg 12
Set2 30kg 10

Chest dips
Set1 14+3 negatives
Set2. 9+5 negatives


Barbell curls
Set1 60kg 8
Set2 50kg 11

Seated incline db curls
Set1 20kg 7
Set2 15kg 10

hammer curls
Set1 25kg 8+ 2 negatives
Set2 17.5kg 10+2 negatives

40 minute liss , that’s 20 minute walk to gym 20 minute walk back

cycle is on hold Currently , can’t for the life of me seem to find anywhere with appointments to take my bloods this close to Xmas but got appointment for the 5th of January . So 3 week wait

i will be honest I did attempt a go at it my self as I am impatient and wanted to get it in the mail for tomorrow . But I haven’t a clue what the **** I am doing , got the needle in the vien but could not get blood flow . Won’t attempt again and will leave this to the experts in future lol 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Another early morning session , today was quads , calves and abs . I am not even remotely pushing at the moment , left quad was giving me jip again so kept the barbell squats at 140kg for this week both sets . Not a great overal squat session .
as for the leg press since it’s a session targeting the quads I put the seat all the way back for more range of motion and feet at the bottom of platform , less weight obviously but boy don’t you feel that ripping the quads apart , throughly enjoyed that . won’t be going heavy on leg press will be 10 plus reps. , I can by all means throw on 400kg on the leg press and put a foot in each corner and do a rep out but not my goals I want purely quads ! Time to grow

no sissy squats today , will hopefully work those in later as was to much on my quad at the moment

Will be hitting hamstring later in the week as I want to hit them fresh

Day2 of 5 

Back squats
Set1. 140kg 7.
Set2. 140kg 5

Leg press. Quad focused
Set1. 200kg 14. Slow and controlled full rom
Set2. 200kg 10. Slow and controlled full rom

Leg extension
Set1. 50kg 12
Set2 43kg 15 double drop set

Abductor
Set1 50kg 15
Set 2 36kg 25. Drop set


Seated calve raises
Set1 70kg 15
Set2 60kg 16

Calves on smith
Set1 240kg 10
Set2 immediate drop set 200kg 15


Ab work
Cable crunches
50kg 15. 10, 41kg 20

Leg raises
20,17,15

Post workout 25g dextrose 2 scoops whey
1 hour later 6 eggs 2 bagels spinach tomatoes tin of tuna

have also added a extra 50g carbs into my daily diet so carbs being rounded up to 370g at the moment .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week1 
Day 3 of 5

back and rear delts . Dropped weight slightly on a few exercises as mentioned before always a slight strength drop when switching from frequency to once a week ,but not much of a biggie ,reps will come back once settled into my new program . I have also completly taken out the Yates row , I find it is very easy to let ego take over on this exercise and throw on to much weight to soon so I am using the bog standard bent over row and for me personally i do prefer it as I feel it more than the Yates row , got to stick with what works right everyone different after all


Rack pulls
Set1 240kg 4
Set2 200kg 10

Close grip pull downs
Set1. 86kg 9
Set2 73kg 12

Bent over barbell row
Set1 80kg 8
Set2 60kg 12

Wide grip cable row
Set1 86kg 10
Set2 73kg 10

Straight arm pull downs
Set1 32kg 10
Set2 23kg 14

Bb shrugs
Set1 140kg12
Set2 120kg 15 drop set 60kg 28 reps

Dumbell rear delts
Set1 22.5kg 10
Set2 17.5kg 15 double drop set

post work out 2 scoops whey 25g dextrose
1 hour later 350g 5 percent mince beef , 75g pasta dry weight , Tin tomatoes


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 1 day 4 of 5 

shoulders and Tricep session tonight , nice session and great pump and a bit more Tricep work than usual as wanting to bring them up.


Bb shoulder press 
Set1 80kg 5. 
Set2 70kg 8. 

Db side lateral
Set 1 20kg 8
Set 2 15kg 12 double drop set 


Close grip bench
Set1 100kg 9
Set2 80kg 11 

Skull crushers 
Set1. 50kg 8
Set 2 40kg 10

Seated Overhead triceps extensions 
Set1 40kg 8 
Set2 30kg 12 

Tricep pushdowns 
Set1. 36kg 8
Set2 27kg 12

2 scoops whey 25g dextrose
1 hour later 350g mince beef 75g dry weight pasta tin tomatoes spinach


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 1 day 5 of 5

hamstrings calves abs. Video attached of some rdls
Nice session bit of a late one but better late than never

Romanian deadlifts
Set1 200kg 5
Set2 180kg 8

Reverse lunges
Set 1. 30kg 12 reps each leg
Set2 14kg 20 immediate drop set bodyweight 20

Seated leg curls
Set1 57kg 9
Set2. 43kg 13

Laying leg curls
Set1. 32kg 11
Set2 23kg 17

Adductor 
Set1. 63kg 8
Set2 50kg 12.

Seated calves
Set1 70kg 12
Set2 60kg 15 drop set 25kg

Calve raise on leg press
Set1 220kg 12
Set2 200kg 15


Ab work


Laying leg raises on bench for more rom
20,16,12

Cable crunches
50kg 30 ,20,15





__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com





Usual post work out
25g dextrose 2 scoops whey home for a meal 1 hour later .

rest day tomorrow then I be hitting week 2


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week2 day1

program has now kicked in reps up weight up on everything this week Will be increasing the weight on some exercises next week and also adding weight to dips. doing quite a bit of volume though my body loves volume it’s how I originally built my physique . I still won’t be going past 2 Sets tho

Flat bench
Set1 130kg 8
Set2. 120kg 8

Incline bench on smith
Set1 100kg 9
Set2 80kg 11

Incline db fly
Set1 22.5kg 14
Set2 17.5kg 16

Db pull over
Set1 40kg 8
Set2 30kg 10

Chest dips
17+ 3 negatives
11+ 3 negatives

Ladder push ups
going up in 10 reps then back down x 2


Barbell curls
Set1. 60kg 9
Set2 50kg 12

Incline db curls
Set1 20kg 8
Set2 15kg 10 rest pause 5

Hammer curls
Set1 25kg 9
Set2 17.5kg 12 + 3 negatives

post workout 2 scoops whey 25g dextrose
Home later 1 hour for a meal

non flexed photo attached









Post workout meal


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 2 day 2

Xmas leg day. Progress again on the legs
Back up to 150kg now on squats , still far from my best as obviously still off cycle but still gradual going up so can’t complain
did some more feet low on the platform leg press for more quad focused and seat all the way back so I can go full range of motion .i am still sticking to my meal plan today , apart from this evening once I have all my normal food out the way , I will be having a extra meal obviously being xmas dinner and some naughty bits , that be it for me regarding going off diet . I am not one of these to go all out , I don’t particularly enjoy being uncomfortable and being stuffed to much. I was also able to do my sissy squats today as leg is getting much better now


Narrow Back squats
Set1 150kg 4
Set2 140kg 8

Leg press quad focused feet low on platform
Set1 250kg 12
Set2 200kg 16 + double drop set

Bodyweight Sissy squats
15, 10

Leg extensions
Set1 50kg 14
Set2 43kg 16 drop set 29kg15

Abductor
Set1 50kg 15
Set2. 43kg 25

Seated calves
Set1. 70kg 14
Set2 60kg 16. Drop set 30kg 30 reps

Calves on leg press
Set1 240kg 15
Set2 200kg 14.


Ab work
Leg raises on bench for more rom 15,11, 9

Cable crunches
Whole stack 91kg 12,10,8


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Great work bud. None stop consistency. Enjoy reading it and the little tweaks you make. One thing though. Wondering why you put reverse lunges on hamstring day as for me personally they hammer my quads? P.s. hope you're having a good Christmas


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> Great work bud. None stop consistency. Enjoy reading it and the little tweaks you make. One thing though. Wondering why you put reverse lunges on hamstring day as for me personally they hammer my quads? P.s. hope you're having a good Christmas


thanks mate glad you enjoy reading . To be honest I feel the reverse lunges hit my hammies more than quads I also go for quite a big leap backwards, hamstrings are usually on fire after these, quads I feel very little compared to the forward lunge but of course it still hits them to some degree . Xmas been ok thank you hope yours going well to 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 2 day 3

late night back work out. Reps up on everything . Not really much to add


Below knee Rack pulls 
Set1 240kg 5
Set2 200kg 11
Complete reset after each rep

Close grip pull downs
Set1 86kg 12
Set2 73kg 13 rest pause 2 then 45kg drop set


Bent over barbell rows standing on plate for more rom
Set1 80kg 9
Set2 60kg 11 rest pause 3

Wide grip cable row
Set1 86kg 12
Set2 73kg 15

Straight arm pull downs
Set1 32kg 12
Set2 23kg 15

Bb shrugs
Set1 145kg 10
Set2 130kg 15. Drop set 60kg 30 reps

Db rear delts
Set1 22.5kg 14
Set2 17.5kg 15 rest pause 4 + double drop set .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 2. Day 4 of 5

had to do my over head extensions last as benches were taken today but will revert back to normal next week would have got more reps in otherwise but overall Good session great pump


Bb shoulder press
Set1 80kg 6
Set2 70kg 9

Db side laterals
Set1 20kg 9
Set2 15kg 13 double drop set

Close grip bench on smith
Set1 100kg 12
Set2 80kg 14

Skull crushers
Set1 50kg 7
Set2 40k 10 rest pause 3


Tricep pushdown
Set1 37.5kg 10
Set2 27,5kg 14

Seated Overhead db Tricep extensions
Set1 40kg 8
Set2 30kg 12


30 minute liss

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey then home for a meal

5 whole eggs cooked in evo 
2 bagels spinach Himalayan salt tin of tuna 200g rice


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 2 day 5 of 5

werent really feeling this today but suppose we all get days like that , but progressed most things up in reps . Leg press is a little lighter than usual tho as I am at a different gym as I am down south visiting family and the leg press is entirely different set up

Rdls
Set1 200kg 6
Set2 180kg 8

Reverse lunges
Set1 35kg 12
Set2 16kg 20 

Leg curl
Set1 60kg 10
Set2 50kg 15

Laying leg curls
32kg. 13
23kg 24

Adductor
Set1 65kg 12
Set2 50kg 20

Seated calves
Set1 70kg 15
Set2 60kg 20

Calve raises on leg press
Set1 200kg 12
Set2 160kg 13

Ab work

Leg raises on bench for more rom and stretch
13,10,8

Cable crunches
Whole stack 50kg 12 , 8. 40kg 12


Usual post workout then home for a meal

well that’s it for Week 2 . Day off tomorrow then repeat .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week3 day1 of 5 

nice chest session , flat bench slowly getting back up to 3 plates again . No drinking tonight being New Year’s Eve doesn’t interest me that much so be keeping to regular schedule . Happy new year to all though have a good evening and all the best for the new year 👍

Flat bench
Set1 135kg 4
Set2 120kg 9

Incline smith press
Set1 100kg 9
Set2 80kg 13 reps drop set

Incline db fly
Set1 25kg 9
Set2 17.5kg 20

Db pull overs
Set1 40kg 9
Set2 30kg 12

Chest dips
Set1
Bodyweight + 20kg 8 reps + drop set with bodyweight 8 reps + 4 negatives

Set2
bodyweight 8 + 4 negatives

Ladder push ups
X 2 failure


bicep work

Barbell curls
Set1 60kg 10
Set2 50kg 11

Incline db curls
Set1 20kg 7
Set2 15kg 11

Hammer curls
Set1 25kg 9+2 negatives
Set2 17.5kg 13 +2 negatives

Post gym 350g mince beef 200g rice , tin tomatoes, cherry tomatoes , spinach ,50g cashews red pepper and sweet corn


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks and All the Best for the New Year to you too mate. Like you, I won't be out tonight either, done it all in a past life...


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

All the best @gymaddict1986 and @Brian Multigym. Also won't be out. Up at 4 for work and then I'll be hitting the weights after. No interest in drink


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> All the best @gymaddict1986 and @Brian Multigym. Also won't be out. Up at 4 for work and then I'll be hitting the weights after. No interest in drink


Same to you @PaulNe and you do right, enjoy your training session!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Thanks and All the Best for the New Year to you too mate. Like you, I won't be out tonight either, done it all in a past life...





PaulNe said:


> All the best @gymaddict1986 and @Brian Multigym. Also won't be out. Up at 4 for work and then I'll be hitting the weights after. No interest in drink


cheers guys. Don’t need drink to see the new year in , been there done that in my self many moons ago also . let’s hope for a better year 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 3 day 2 of 5 quads and calves 

reps up on pretty much everything this week , also the barbell squats , the did reps slightly more quicker than last week.


Narrow back squats
Set1 150kg 5
Set2 140kg 9


Leg press feet low on platform ( quad focus)
Set1 250kg 14
Set2 200kg 20 double drop set

Leg extensions
Set1 57kg 10
Set2 43kg 20

Bodyweight sissy squats
2 sets to failure

Abductor
Set1 57kg 12
Set 50kg 15

Seated calves
Set1 75kg 8
Set2 60kg 20. 

Calve raises on leg press
Triple drop set no rest
240kg 12
200kg 10
150kg 15

Ab work
Leg raises 20,16,14

Cable crunches
Whole stack 91kg 14, 8,
73kg 16

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey then home for a meal


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 3 day 3 of 5

More progress this week, added in some t bar rows . Volume still under 20 set. Would rather add another exercises than more sets personally sets so that’s what I did, no weight on it yet tho , did very slow constant squeezing throughout each rep , will bang a bit more on next week


Rack pulls
Set1 240kg 6
Set2 220kg 7

Close grip pull downs
Set1 93kg9
Set2 73kg 14 drop set 45kg

Bent over barbell row (parallel to floor )
Set1 80kg 8
Set2 60kg 14 reps

T bar row very slowly tut controlled reps
Set1 40kg 10
Set 2 30kg 15

Wide grip cable row
Set1 93kg 10
Set2 79kg 14

Straight arm pull downs
Set1 36kg 10
Set2 27kg 12

Bb shrugs
Set1 150kg 8
Set2 130kg 15

Db rear delts
Set1. 25kg 10
Set2 17.5kg 14 double drop set












post workout


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 3 day 4 of 5 

Ok session, Slightly more progress . changed the cgbp smith press for a free weight this week . 

Bb shoulder press 
Set1 80kg 6 and a half reps 
Set2 70kg 8 

Side lateral raises 
Set1 20kg 10
Set2 15kg 16 double drop 

Close grip bench 
Set1 100kg 12
Set2 80kg 14

Skull crushers 
Set1 50kg 8
Set2 40kg 11 

Db Tricep extensions 
Set1 40kg 10
Set2 30kg 14 

Tricep pushdowns 
Set1 41kg 9
Set2 27 14 rest pause 3 reps


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Your back is getting bigger. Boeing will be redesigning their wingspans.... Well done mate! 💪


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Your back is getting bigger. Boeing will be redesigning their wingspans.... Well done mate! 💪


Cheers Brian


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 3 day 5 of 5 

Exchanged the rdls for stiff legs today as I do feel I get more range of motion on these and find them much harder . So I Will stick to what I find difficult and work on them , numbers slightly lower but hamstrings feel trashed after this workout . Was a good one to say the least . Day off tomorrow then I will be starting on week 4

Also I will be having a full blood panel taken tomorrow and should get results back the following Monday I hope. If all well and good I will be jumping on a my cycle I mentioned previously test tren mast 


Stiff leg deadlifts 
Set1 200kg 4 
Set2 180kg 6. 

Seated leg curls 
Set1 63kg 8
Set2 50kg 14

Laying leg curls 
36kg 11 
27kg 15

Adductor 
Set1 63kg 12
Set2 57kg 14 

Reverse lunges ( long strides full stretch )
2x failure great hamstring and glute pump 

Seated calves 
Set1 75kg 11
Set2 65kg 14

Calve raises on leg press 
Triple drop set 
250kg 15
200kg 12
150kg 13 rest pause another 4 reps

Ab work 
Cable crunches 
44kg 20, 15, 10

Leg raises 
20,15,11


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 4 day1 of 5

Not so much progress this week , 1 rep here and there on a couple of sets , but not to worry , will just up my calories from tomorrow and progress more next week as this just tells me I need to eat more . I prefer to add calories in only when needed anyway rather than throw them in unnecessarily and making small adjustments . current intake is 4200 calories I will be rounding it up to 4500 calories tomorrow .


Flat bench
Set1 135kg 4 rest pause 1
Set2 120kg 8

Incline smith press
Set1 100kg 10
Set2 80kg 13 reps

Incline db fly
Set1 25kg 10
Set2 20kg 14

Db pull over
Set1 40kg 11
Set2 30kg 14

Chest dips
Set1 bodyweight +20kg 9 drop set bodyweight 4 plus 3 negatives
Set2 bodyweight failure

Ladder push ups
2x failure


biceps
Wide grip Barbell curls
Set1 60kg 11
Set2 50kg 12

Alternating db curls
Set1 22.5kg 8
Set2 17.5kg 11

Hammer curls
Set1 22.5kg 9
Set2 17.5kg

Close grip curls
Set1 30kg 12 + 3 forced reps and negatives
Set2 25kg 15 plus 3 forced reps and negatives

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey
Home for a meal one hour later


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 4 Day2 of 5

Reps up and weight up on most exercises. Was overall a good session .


Narrow back squats
Set1 150kg 6
Set2 140kg 9

Leg press feet low on platform ( quad focus )
Set1. 270kg 8 reps
Set2 200kg 24 reps + Double drop set

Leg extensions
Set1 57kg 12
Set2 50kg 15

Bodyweight sissy squats
2x failure

Abductor
Set1 63kg 12
Set2 50kg 17

Seated calves
Set1 75kg 9
Set2 65kg 15


Calve raises on leg press
Triple drop set
250kg 12
200kg 14
150kg 16


Ab work

Cable Crunches
50kg 15,11,8

Leg raises on bench for deeper rom
12,10,8

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey

Home for a meal 1 hour later
100g spaghetti dry weight 350g 5 percent mince beef tin of tomatoes 50g cashew nuts


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 4 day 3 

weight up reps up , nice little session .


Rack pulls 
Set1 240kg 7
Set2 220kg 8
Complete reset on each rep 


Close grip pull downs
Set1 93kg 11
Set2 79kg 12 

Bent over barbell rows ( parallel to floor) 
Set1 80kg 9
Set2 60kg 12 rest pause 4 total 16 reps 


T bar row
Set1 60kg 10
Set2 45kg 12


Wide grip cable row
Set1 93kg 12 
Set2 79kg 14


Straight arm pull downs 
Set1 36kg 11 
Set2 27kg 15


Bb shrugs 
Set1 150kg 10
Set2 140kg 12 drop set 100kg 20


Db rear delts 
Set1 25kg 12 
Set2 17.5kg 17 rest pause then another 3 
Double drop set

2 scoops whey 25g dextrose
Home for a meal


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week4 day 4 of 5

more progress today ,but decided to make things a little harder on my self with more time under tension on the military press and my lateral raises seated instead of standing . Another good session.


Military press
Set1 80kg 6
Set2 70kg 9

Seated db lateral raises
Set1 20kg 8
Set2 15kg 12 doubled drop set

Close grip bench press
Set1 105kg 8
Set2 80kg 15

Skull crushers
Set1 50kg 9
Set2 40kg 12

Seated Overhead db extensions
Set1 40kg 11
Set2 30kg 15 rest pause 4 total 19 reps

Tricep pushdowns
Set1 41kg 10
Set2 27.5kg 15 rest pause 5 more reps

the usual pwo then home for a meal .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

10th jan 

Results from my blood panel are back . Now to make some real gains! Soo I have decided to drop the mast for now and save it for a cutting plan ,seems more sensible due to I am bulking . So the cycle will now be from today

600mg test e
200mg tren e
200mg decca
40mg winstrol tabs every day for the first 6 weeks if it doesn’t suppress my appetite to much but we will see , last orals I did lasted 3 weeks before I had to ditch them and that was dbol

So it appears I have been cruising on under dosed gear , I have been injecting 150mg test e per week for 4 months now . On my bloods today it showed my test was at 13.8nmol . I Dam produce more than this naturally being around 23nmol completely off cycle and cruise , so yeah that sucks!! through that crap away and started on Rohm labs again. The under dosed lab was cenzo pharma by the way

Last workout of week 4 tonight being hamstrings and calves then a day off then onto week 5


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Forgot to post this up 

week 4 day 5 of 5


Stiff legged dead’s 
Set1 200kg 5
Set2 180kg 7

Seated leg curls 
Set1 63kg 9
Set2 50kg 13 rest pause then another 3 

Laying leg curls 
Set1 36kg 12
Set2 27kg 16 rest pause 4 

Reverse lunges (long strides )
2x failure 

Adductor 
Set1 70kg 10
Set2 57kg 14 rest pause then another 5

Seated calve raises 
Set1 75kg 12 
Set2 65kg 16 

Calve raise on leg press 
Triple drop set 
260kg 12 
200kg 13 
150kg 15


Ab work
Leg raises 30,20,15

Cable crunches 
Whole stack 15, 12 ,10

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey then a meal 1 hour later


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> So it appears I have been cruising on under dosed gear , I have been injecting 150mg test e per week for 4 months now . On my bloods today it showed my test was at 13.8nmol . I Dam produce more than this naturally being around 23nmol completely off cycle and cruise , so yeah that sucks!! through that crap away and started on Rohm labs again. The under dosed lab was cenzo pharma by the way.


You have still put on some size mate so not all bad, onwards and upwards with your new plan! Hope it goes well.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> You have still put on some size mate so not all bad, onwards and upwards with your new plan! Hope it goes well.


Cheers Brian . Yeah I have been lucky mate , but it’s been god awful slow . I was only saying to the misses last week or so that I think it’s under dosed as the reps aren’t really climbing up like they do even natural and a non existent sex drive , I have always had high test levels even before juicing . Think Going to be a Complete game changer now tho I rekon , got lots of muscle memory to come back I still haven’t hit as well .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Took an extra rest day and packed the food in and slept loads . Gym to follow in a bit .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 5 day 1 of 5

reps up this week , this is to do with my food intake as I raised them one week ago by 300 calories . Gear hasn’t kicked in yet as expected obviously , probably be around week 2-3 mark . Anyway overall good session

just to note changed my ladder push ups for cable for some different kind of pump work.


Flat bench
Set1 135kg 5
Set2 120kg 9

Incline smith press
Set1 100kg 11
Set2 80kg 14

Incline db fly
Set1. 25kg 12
Set2 20kg 20

Db pull overs
Set1 40kg 12.
Set2 30kg 16

Chest dips
Set1 bodyweight plus 20kg 9 + 3 negatives
Set2 bodyweight 13+3 negatives

Cable flys
14kg 25.
17.5kg 16

Barbell curls
Set1 60kg 11
Set2 50kg 12

Alternating db curls
Set1 22.5kg 10
Set2 17.5kg 10 rest pause 3 more reps

Hammer curls
Set1 22.5kg 10 plus 2 negatives
Set2 17.5kg 15 plus 2 negatives


Close grip barbell curls.
Set1 40kg 10
Set2 30kg 17

2scoops whey 25g dextrose home for a meal 1 hour later


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 5 day 2 of 5

reps up , was not intirely feeling this session and gym was rather busy today. Couldn’t get on leg press to do calve raises so did them on the smith machine. Got 1 more rep to get on the top set of squats then I will up the weight as the rep range is between 4-8 and 8-12 for the back off set


Narrow back squat
Set1 150kg 7
Set2 140kg 10

Leg press feet low on platform ( quad focus )
Set1 270kg 10
Set2 230kg 12 double drop set


Leg extensions
Set1 63kg 8
Set2 50kg 14 drop set

Sissy hack squats
50kg 20 ,15

Abductor
Set1 70kg 12
Set1 50kg 20

Seated calves
Set1 75kg 12
Set2 65kg 4

Standing calves on smith
Triple drop set
100kg 8.
80kg 8
40kg 8

Cable crunches
Whole stack 20,15,8

Leg raises
20,15,12

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey home for a meal


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 5 day 3 of 5

Weight up and Reps up on some Exercises.next pull day I will be doing my bent over rows after rack pulls , I seem to be putting all my effort into the pull downs so going to prioritise the row for a bit as that ****er isn’t moving , I could switch to a more slightly upright position to shift some weight but what good would that do , if it isn’t hard it isn’t worth doing in my opinion.

Rack pulls from below knee . Complete rest on each rep
Set1 250kg 4
Set2 220kg 9

Close grip pull downs
Set1 100kg 9
Set2 80kg 15

bent over bb row. ( parallel to floor )
Set1 80kg 10
Set2 60kg 13 rest pause then another 3

T bar rows
Set1 60kg 12
Set2 45kg 14 rest pause 3


Wide grip cable row
Set1. 100kg 8
Set2 80kg 12 rest pause 3


Straight arm pull downs
Set1 36kg 8
Set2 27.5kg 14


Bb shrugs
Set1. 150kg 11
Set2 140kg 15


Db rear delts
Set1 27.5kg 11
Set2 17.5kg 16 rest pause 4 plus double drop


Usual post workout then home for a meal


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week5 day 4 of 5

hydration completly off today as been traveling a lot on my motorcycle and didn't Want to keep stopping for a wee so workout slightly affected but all meals in , reps up on most of the exercise so not all bad .
also week 2 of cycle but feeling nothing as of yet , week 3 mark most likely if it isn’t under dosed like the last crap , it’s Rohm lab anyway but will see . 


Military press
Set1 80kg 7
Set2 70kg 10 rest pause 1 more rep

Seated db laterals
Set1 20kg 9
Set2 15kg 15 double drop set

Close grip bench press
Set1 110kg 7
Set2 80kg 17

Skull crushers
Set1 50kg 8
Set2 40kg 15

Seated db Tricep extensions
Set1 40kg 10
Set2 30kg 16 rest pause another 4 reps

Tricep pushdowns
Set1 42.5kg 8
Set2 30kg 15 rest pause 5

2 scoops whey 25g dextrose home for a meal


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week5 day 5 of 5 

Different gym today and they didn’t have a laying leg curl machine , so used the cables with straps on my feet , I don’t plan on doing this frequent so I didn’t bother logging as I be back to my usual gym next time . My lower back was still sore from the other days pull session as I pushed the numbers up so the stiff legs suffered a bit


Stiff legged dead’s
Set1 200kg 5
Set2 180kg 7

Laying leg curls
20, 11

Seated leg curl
Set1 63kg 10
Set2 40kg 16

pump work
High rep rdls with dumbbells
30, 20

Adductor
Set1 75kg 15
Set2 60kg 17 reps

Seated calves
Set1 78kg 15
Set2 68kg 16

Standing calves on smith
Triple drop set
120kg 10
100kg 10
80kg 10

Abs work

Cable crunches
Whole stack 15,12,11

Leg raises on bench for more rom
Ass off bench and reps done slow
12,10,8


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

How do you do the stiff leg deadlift mate? Do you do it the old school way with back rounded? I've always stuck with RDL as form was alot easier


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> How do you do the stiff leg deadlift mate? Do you do it the old school way with back rounded? I've always stuck with RDL as form was alot easier


No I don’t round my back , back stays pretty solid . Slight bend at the knees , pushing my hips back as far as I can go before it touches floor . pretty much like this , First time doing stiff legged dead’s for years as always done rdls like you . This vid was a few weeks back , repped it out a bit to quickly , repping it a bit slower now









18 January 2022







youtube.com


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

The lying leg curl machine is the best I think. 3 different machines in my gym, one I have mentioned, one where you are seated and your legs start off straight, then you push your lower legs down and other is a stand up and do a leg at a time.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> The lying leg curl machine is the best I think. 3 different machines in my gym, one I have mentioned, one where you are seated and your legs start off straight, then you push your lower legs down and other is a stand up and do a leg at a time.


 Yeah my gym has all those , but down n Hampshire at the moment , equipment is very limited . The seated one I prefer but laying one is good also I tend to do both


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Day off today , tomorrow be starting week 6 . Chest and bi


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 6 day 1

Reps up on all bench work . Decided to switch my bicep work up a bit , pre exhaust the biceps before jumping on the barbell curls , rather than just curling the 60kg. Idea is to get more out of the exercise since the bicep muscle will already be fatigued . Think the oral winstrol has kicked in also , stupid back pumps at the gym 


Flat bench
Set1 135kg 7
Set2 120kg 10

Incline smith press
Set1 100kg 11 rest pause 1
Set2 80kg 13 rest pause 2 more reps

Incline db fly
25kg 15 reps
20kg 12 rest pause 5 reps

Db pull over
Set1 40kg 13
Set2 30kg 17

Chest dips
20kg plus bodyweight 8+ 4 negatives
Bodyweight only 10+ 4 negatives

Ladder push ups
1 set rising up in 10 then declining down


bicep work

Alternating db curls
Set1 27.5kg 8
Set2 20kg 10

Barbell curls
Set1 50kg 8
Set2 40kg 10

hammer curls
Set1 22.5kg 12
Set2 17.5kg 15

Close grip ez bar curls
Set1 40kg. 12
Set2 30kg 17

25g dextrose 2 scoops whey off home for a meal


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 6 day 2

very late session tonight did not arrive at gym until 1 am .good session tho , weight up reps up on most of exercises


Narrow back squat
Set1 155kg 6
Set2 140kg 9

Wide Leg press
Set1 270kg 12. 
Set2 230kg 15 reps Double drop set

Sissy hack squats
50kg 25 ,17

Leg extensions
Set1 63kg 10. 
Set2 50kg 15

Abductor
Set1 77kg 8
Set2 57kg 18

Seated calve raises 
Set 1 80kg 8
Set2 70kg 10. 

Calve raises on smith
Triple drop set
120kg 8
80kg 9
40kg 10.



Ab work
Leg raises 20,15,12,

Super set - no rest all sets back to back

Cable crunches 

whole stack 91kg 12 ,10 ,8


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 6day3 

Unexpected day off yesterday but these things happen from time to time. Doesn’t matter back on it today . Weight up reps up and finally got that bent over row moving again

Rack pulls below knee level
complete rest on each rep no bouncing
Set1 250kg 5
Set2 220kg 10

Bent over barbell rows. Parallel to floor
Set1 80kg 11
Set2 70kg 12

Close grip pull downs
Set1 100kg 8
Set2 80kg 12 rest pause 1 more rep

T bar rows
Set1 70kg 8
Set2 50kg 12

Wide grip low row
Set1 100kg 10
Set2 86kg 11

Straight arm pull downs
Set1 36kg 11
Set2 27.5kg 15


Bb shrugs triple drop set l
160kg 8.
140kg 8
80kg 8

Db rear delts
Set1 27.5kg 12
Set2.17.5kg. 15. Double drop set

Usual post workout then home for a meal









23 January 2022







youtube.com


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 6 day 4


Military press 
Set1 85kg 5 
Set2 70kg 10 rest pause 2 more reps 

Db laterals 
Set1 20kg 10 
Set2 15kg 17 double drop set 

Close grip bench 
Set1 100kg 10
Set2 80kg 19


Skull crushers
Set1 50kg 10
Set2 40kg. 12 rest pause 3 more reps 


Db Tricep extensions 
Set1 40kg 11 
Set2 30kg 19 reps 


Tricep pushdowns 
Set1 45kg 8
Set2 30kg 19

2 scoops whey 25g dextrose


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 6 day 5 . So that’s this week done , pretty much progressed every session this week . Day off tomorrow then will start week 7


Stiff legged dead’s 
Set1 200kg 6 
Set2 180kg 8 

Seated leg curls 
Set1 63kg 11 
Set2 43kg 20 

Laying leg curls 
Set1 41kg 8
Set2 32kg 18 reps 

Adductor 
Set1 77kg 7 
Set2 63kg 10

Dumbbell Rdls for pump work 
2 sets 20-30 reps 

Seated calves 
Set1 80kg 10 
Set2 70kg 15 

Standing calves 
Triple drop set 
120kg 11
80kg 10 
40kg 14 reps 

Ab work 
Cable crunches 
whole stack 91kg 20,15,12

Laying leg raises 
20,16,12.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 7 day1

great morning session , reps up weight up on most exercises . Everything felt pretty light .


Flat bench
Set1 140kg 6
Set2 120kg 11

Incline smith press
Set 105kg 8
Set2 85kg 11

Incline db fly
Set1 27.5kg 10
Set2 20kg 14

Db pull over
Set1 40kg 14
Set2 30kg 17

Chest dips
Bodyweight +20kg 10+2 negatives
Bodyweight only 10+ 4 negatives

Biceps

Alternating db curls
Set1 27.5kg 9
Set2 20kg 11

Barbell curls
Set1 50kg 9
Set2 40kg 12

Hammer curls
Set1. 25kg 9
Set2 17.5kg 7 rest pause 3 more reps

Close grip ez bar curls
Set1 45kg 10
Set2 35kg 15


Post workout then home

uploaded a couple of vids on my insta here

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZQyVDaNgYmnihCy6Sc-C8cZHUcGE35wh3asYk0/










Post workout meal 
350g mince beef 300g rice tin tomatoes handful of spinach 50g cashews


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 7 Day2

weight up reps up on all exercises. Tough session, never really enjoy legs anyway to be honest , I really loath it , got to be done though , no excuses


Narrow back squats
Set1 160kg 5
Set2 140kg 11

Wide Leg press -
quad focused feet low on platform full rom
Set1 300kg 8
Set2 240kg. 14. 

Leg extensions
Set1 63kg 12
Set2 50kg 12 rest pause 6 more reps

Bodyweight Sissy squats
10 rest pause 4 more reps
8 rest pause 3 more reps

Abductor
Set1 77kg 10
Set2 57kg 21 reps

Seated calves
Set1 80kg 11
Set2 70kg 16

Standing calves on smith
Triple drop set
120kg 10
80kg 10
40kg 15 rest pause 4 more reps

Ab work

Laying leg raises
30,20,15

Cable crunches
Whole stack 15,12,10


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

week 7 day 3 of 5

up in reps on most exercise , did the rack pulls at twice the speed as last week as well felt very easy and light, but by the time I got to the end of my session doing the shrugs , had crazy lower back bumps due to the winny , could barely hold the weight due to the excessive lower back pump so that ruined my sets on that , other than that all good
Will be dropping the winny soon anyway

Rack pulls from below knee
complete reset on each Rep
Set1 250kg 7
Set2 220kg 10.


Bent over row parallel to floor
Set1 85kg 8
Set2 70kg 12

Close grip pull downs
Set1 100kg 9
Set2 80kg 12 rest pause 3

T bar row
Set1 70kg 9
Set2 55kg 10

Wide grip cable row
Set1 100kg 12
Set2 86kg 14

Bb shrugs
Set1 150kg 8
Set2 130kg 10

Straight arm pull downs
Set1 36kg 14
Set2 27.5kg 16 rest pause 4

Db rear delts
Set1 27.5kg 12
Set2 17.5kg 12 double drop set


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 7 day4 of 5

Military press
Set1. 85kg. 6
Set2 70kg 11 rest pause 1 more rep

Side Db laterals
Set1 20kg 12
Set2 15kg 15 double drop set

Close grip bench
Set1 100kg 11
Set2 85kg 15

Skull crushers
Set1 50kg 11
Set2 40kg 13 rest pause 2

Db Tricep extensions
Set1 40kg 10 rest pause 3 more reps
Set2 32.5kg 12

Tricep pushdowns
Set1 45kg 12
Set2 36kg 20.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 7 day 5 of 5

Different gym today , no laying leg curls so did the same as last time attached cables to my feet and did a couple sets to failure ,not logged as won’t be frequent back to normal gym next hamstring day 


Stiff leg deadlifts 
Set1 200kg 7 
Set2 180kg 8. 

Laying leg curls 
10,8

Seated leg curls 
Set1 65kg 11
Set2 50kg 15 

Dumbbell rdls
50kg 13,8 

Adductor 
Set1 75kg 15
Set2 65kg 16 

Seated calve raises 
Set1 88kg 12
Set2 78kg 20

Standing calve raises on smith 
Triple drop set 
Set1 128kg 8
Set2 88kg 12 
Set3 48kg 16

Ab work 
Leg raises 20,15,12

Cable crunches 
Whole stack 17, 12,8


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Having a break mate?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Having a break mate?


Hi mate no still going just haven’t wrote in my journal this week


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Not updated much as couldn’t be bothered to be honest , still logging though . Deload this week as my body felt quite battered and was run down but feel better already last day of Deload tomorrow

anyway got my bench up to 150kg for 6-7 reps now
Incline 120kg for 10 
Rack pulling almost 300kgs 
Everything else going up nicely as well . So cycle is going very well currently taking in around 500g carbs 300g protein and still relatively lean . So not all bad .


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good to have you back mate! 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Couple of logs from this week 

shoulders and Tricep day


Military press 
Set1 100kg 6
Set2 80kg 9

Db side laterals 
Set1 20kg 14
Set2 15kg 16 

Skull crushers 
Set1 50kg 12 
Set2 60kg 6

Close grip bench on smith 
100kg 12
80kg12

Tricep pushdowns 
50kg 9
32kg 15



hamstrings calves and abs from this evening


Rdls 
220kg 5 
180kg 6

Seated leg curls 
77kg 7
50kg 12 rest pause 2

Laying leg curls 
41kg 11 rest pause 4 more reps = 15
28kg 19 rest pause 5 more = 24 reps 

Adductor 
70kg 8
58kg 10

Seated calves 
Set1 90kg 7 
70kg 10

Standing calve raises on smith
130kg 7
100kg 8 
60kg 25 reps 


Ab work 

Leg raises
23,15,12

Cable crunches 
50kg 10
41kg 10,8


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How's it going mate?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thought I would start my diary up again

Current diet

Meal 1
150g oats dry weight
2 scoops whey , blue berries raspberries

Meal 2.
5 large whole eggs 4 granary slices of bread butter 200g salmon , couple of large tomatoes

Meal 3
350g 5 percent meatballs , tin of passata 100g pasta dry weight spinach

Meal 4.
300g chicken breast 300g rice veggies , cashew nuts

Meal 5
300g chicken breast 300g rice veggies , cashew nuts


Diet will stay the same throughout just up and lower carbs as needed . I may opt the salmon for a couple cans of tuna if needed



Current split is 2 on 1 off , not at this very moment training at full intensity so currently doing 3 sets instead of my top set and back off set but volume will be lowered as I gain intensity and do harder working sets Want to work up to training balls to the wall as I need to get in that mind set . A little strength loss currently due to cutting and lowering body weight what is expected . Current pb for bench is 155kg for 5 but would like to exceed that this year , hopefully between 170-180kg for reps is the goal . Also got to work back up to a 130kg incline


Anyway this is day 1 of my split chest and biceps

Flat bench 2x 4-8. 1x 8-10
Warm up 60kg 10 100kg 10
Set1 145kg 4
Set2 140kg 5
Set3 120kg 9

Incline barbell bench 2x 8-10. 1x 10-12
Set1 105kg 9
Set2 105kg 8
Set3 80kg 12

Incline db fly 3x 8-10
Set1 27.5kg 10
Set2 27.5kg 9
Set3 27.5kg 8

Cable fly 3x 8-10
27kg 12
27kg 10
27kg 9

barbell curls 3x 8-10
55kg 10
55kg 8
50kg 9

Hammer curl 3x 8-10
25kg 10
25kg 10
25kg 8

Incline db curl 3x 8-10
17.5kg 10
17.5kg 8
15kg 10


Cardio done a few hours later for 30 minutes at home on my treadmill. This will be done daily. Got fed up of twice a daily gym sessions so went out and brought one , best thing I ever did so much easier and just to knackered to do at the end of a session so split is preferred 

Quick selfie , currently 230lbs 

I won't be tracking body weight to much . Will be going by my lifts , when things start to stall I will eat more . Food will be progressive overloaded up as well as weights . Will see what my end weight is at the end the bulk . I be going for a total of 14 weeks


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Thought I would start my diary up again
> 
> Current diet
> 
> ...


Looking large.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> Looking large.


Cheers mate 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome back again mate. Looking huge as always 💪💯


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Welcome back again mate. Looking huge as always 💪💯


Cheers Brian .


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I can confirm that you definitely look like you lift 

That's a decent amount of food. Any idea on the overall calorie count?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> I can confirm that you definitely look like you lift
> 
> That's a decent amount of food. Any idea on the overall calorie count?


Yeah it's a good amount of food cardio helps keeping up the appetite and I get hungry in between meals so I am not overly stuffed . At a guess I would say it's over 4000 calories . Maybe closer to 5


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Some good figures there dude 👊


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Oioi said:


> Some good figures there dude 👊


Cheers mate still got some muscle memory to come back . The unfortunate thing with cutting body weight and getting leaner . Weight moves weight . Not to drastic though


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Day 2 legs 


Not so much bothered about having a huge squat at the moment , long as my legs are growing and creating the stimulus needed I am happy, legs smashed so I will use squats as a Finisher narrow stance for quad development , each rep my hamstring will touch my calves then back up again to complete a full rep toes slightly pointed out . So here's today leg sessions 

Leg extensions 3x 10-12

Warm up 23kg 12. 43kg 12 
Set1 91kg 12
Set2 97kg 12 
Set3 whole stack 105kg 12 

Leg press seat all the way back 3x10-12
Set1. 300kg 12 
Set2 300kg 10 
Set3 250kg 10
Slow and controlled negatives with a 1 second pause at the bottom of each rep on all sets in the leg press , no jumping out the bottom 

Narrow squats 3x 8-10 
Set1 3 plates 8
Set2 2.5 plates 10
Set3. 2.5 plates 8

Rdls 3x 8-10
130kg 10 
130kg 9
130kg 8

Seated leg curls 3x 10-12
50kg 12. 
50kg 11
50kg 10

Adductor 3x 10-12
63kg 12 
63kg 11
63kg 10


Cardio later and abs .


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

The leg press - 300kg.. 😨 Well done mate!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> The leg press - 300kg.. 😨 Well done mate!


My best is 450kg , that's with seat up . Concentrating on more quality than quantity , slow controlled reps with pause at bottom and higher reps . I won't drop below 8 reps on legs these days . 5-6 reps on a leg press is pointless in my opinion and nothing but ego . I am guilty of it in the past though


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Day 3 shoulders Tricep and calves 

Seated shoulder press 3x 8-10

Warm up 40kg. 10. 60kg 10 
Set1 80kg 10
Set2 80kg 9
Set3 80kg 8

Db side laterals 3x 8-10
Set1 20kg 10 
Set2 20kg 8
Set3 15kg 10 
Double drop set 

Close grip bench 3x 8-10
Set1 110kg 10
Set2 110kg 8 
Set3 100kg 9

Seated Db Tricep extensions 3x 8-10
Set1 42.5kg 10 
Set2 42.5kg 10
Set3 42.5kg 9

Tricep pushdowns 3x 8-10
Set1 36kg 10
Set2 36kg 8
Set3 32kg 10

Standing Calve raises on smith 3x 10-12
Warm up 40kg 12 60kg 12
Set1 80kg 12
Set2 90kg 11 
Set3 90kg 10

Seated calves 3x 10-12
Set1 90kg 8 
Set2 80kg 12 
Set3 80kg 10

Finisher Standing bodyweight calve raises 
40 reps nice burn 


30 minutes cardio later on my treadmill at home


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Day 4. Back and rear delts 



Small 10kg plates used on the t bar row for more range of motion and as parallel to the floor as I can go without rounding my lower back.Other than that nothing really to add 


Rack pulls 
Warm up 60kg. 100kg. 140kg. 180kg
Set1 250kg 7
Set2 220kg 8 

Close grip t bar rows 
100kg 8 
90kg. 10
90kg. 8

Close grip pull downs
86kg 9
79kg 9
79kg 8

Wide grip cable row 
73kg 9
73kg 8
59kg 8

Straight arm pull downs 
36kg 10
36kg 8
32kg 10

db rear delts 3x 8-10
20kg 12 
22.5kg 10
22.5kg 8

Reverse peck deck 
1 rest pause set 12,10,8


20 minutes cardio ab work


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Day 1 chest and bicep


Flat bench 2x 4-8. 1x 8-10
Warm up 60kg 10. 100kg 10
Set1 145kg 5
Set2 140kg 5
Set3 120kg 10

Incline barbell 3x 8-10
Set1 105kg 10
Set2 105kg 8
Set3 90kg 8

Incline db fly 3x8-10
Set1 27.5kg 10
Set2 27.5kg 10
Set3 27.5kg 9

Cable fly. By feel weren't worried about weight
10,10,8

Barbell curls 3x 8-10
Warm up. 20kg 10. 30kg 10
Set1 60kg 8
Set2 55kg 8
Set3 50kg 9

Hammer curls 3x 8-10
Set1 27.5kg 10
Set2 27.5kg 10
Set3 30kg 8

Seated incline db curls 3x 8-10
Set1 17.5kg 10
Set2 17.5kg 10
Set3 20kg 8

20 minutes cardio on cross trainer


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Day 2 legs

Leg extensions 3x 10-12
Warm up 30kg 12. 60kg 12
Set 1 whole stack 105kg 12
Set2 whole stack 105kg 12
Set 3 whole stack 105kg 12

Slow and controlled , going to have to aim for a higher rep range on this 3x failure perhaps 

Leg press 3x 10-12
300kg 12
300kg 10
250kg 12
Full range on all sets with 1 second pause at bottom of each rep without bouncing out the bottom 


Narrow squats 3x 8-10
3 plates 12 kept it going as 10 was to easy
3 plates 10
3 plates 8
Hamstring touching calves = 1 full rep 

5 minute break as had a unreal pump in my legs , needed to sit down , then jumped onto hamstrings

Rdls 3x 8-10
140kg 10
140kg 8
120kg 10
First set was a slightly to quick as felt quite light so will be slowing it down a bit next session 

leg curls 3x 10-12
50kg 12
50kg 12
50kg 12
drop set last set half weight 8 reps rest pause 2 more reps 

Adductor 3x 10-12
65kg 12
65kg 12
70kg 12


Ab work
Weight crunches
50kg 30 ,18 ,12

Super set

Leg raises
25,20,15

cardio separate today as usually to bolloxed to jump on any cardio machine after .


Just realised I have never actually posted my
Legs on my journal . So here they are. Nothing to write home about though . Wouldn't mind bringing them up a bit to be honest but they look better leaner


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Nothing to write home about? 661lbs on the leg press for 12 repetitions and 992lb best... 😨 Legs are looking big and right mate!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Nothing to write home about? 661lbs on the leg press for 12 repetitions... 😨 Looking big and right mate!


Thank you Brian I appreciate that . I suppose I am one of these guys that will never be happy with them selfs . Different set up on the leg press tonight as different gym , it's not really a sled type that I am used to . So couldn't really progressive overload last week on that . But still pushed and felt difficult so shouldn't really matter as created some good stimulus . Should easily have 340kg on the next leg session at my home gym next session


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You are one of those guy's, but we are all the same. I edited my original post as you replied, I remembered your near 1000lb best...!!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> You are one of those guy's, but we are all the same. I edited my original post as you replied, I remembered your near 1000lb best...!!


Yeah I was around 1 stone heavier then . Had a lot more weight on me . Not to worried about that at the minute though .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Seated shoulder press 3x8-10
Set1 83kg 10
Set2 83kg 8 
Set3 83kg 7 failed 8th
Drop set 60kg 15 reps 

Db side laterals 3x 8-10
20kg 10
20kg 9
20kg 8. Double drop set to complete fail 

Close grip bench 3x8-10
115kg 9
115kg 7 failed 8th 
100kg 9

Seated db Tricep extensions 3x 8-10
45kg 10
45kg 8
40kg 8 

Tricep pushdowns 3x 8-10 
37.5kg 10
37.5kg 8
32.5kg 10

Standing calves 3x 10-12 
90kg 12 
90kg 10 
80kg 10

Seated calves 3x 10-12 
90kg 12
90kg 11 
90kg 10

Standing calve raise bodyweight 
1 set 53 reps done slow with flexing and squeezing to Finnish up 

20 minutes on cross trainer


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Looked wicked mate. You're back is insanely wide, I've been working on mine this offseason. You still at snap fitness?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Looked wicked mate. You're back is insanely wide, I've been working on mine this offseason. You still at snap fitness?


Thanks mate , yeah still there. Not a bad gym


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Day 4 back and rear delts

Rack pulls from below knee 2x 8 -10
Warm ups 
60kg 10 100kg 10. 140kg 10. 180kg 10

Set1 250kg. 8 reps
Set2 220kg 8 and a half failed 9th

Complete reset on all reps and sets with controlled negatives . No dropping the weight. I would rather cut back on the weight than do this and miss out on the full movement 

Close grip t bar row 3x 8-10
100kg 9
90kg 9
90kg 8
Small 10kg plates used for more rom As parallel to floor as I can go on these without rounding my lower back. Again no momentum 

Close grip pull downs 3x 8-10
Set1 86kg 10
Set2 86kg 8
Set3 79kg 8 + rest pause 2 more reps

Full stretch at the top of the movement and v bar touching chest on way down 


Wide grip seated cable row 3x 8-10
66kg 10
66kg 8
59kg 10
Low weight flexing and squeezing , very easy to lose form on this for my self so lighter weight proffered 

Straight arm pull downs 3x 8-10
36kg 10 easy reps
36kg 10
36kg 7 reps failed 8th drop set 8 reps

Db rear delts 3x 8-10
22.5kg 10
22.5kg 10
22.5kg 8

Reverse peck deck 1x failure 
Rest pause set 16,12,8 36 reps total

Cardio separate 20 minutes on my treadmill at home

Progression is starting to slow so food will be going up god help me 😂. Not by loads just a few hundred calories give or take . 


Day off tomorrow , trained hard all week and feeling slaughtered . I will still be doing cardio though


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Probably said it prior but your Journal reads well mate and you are looking large!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Probably said it prior but your Journal reads well mate and you are looking large!


Just years of consistency Brian . Never missing a workout heavy lifting with correct form eating a ton of food daily . All pays off in the end .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cardio done for today 30 minutes on my treadmill at home . I have increased my calories up since yesterday and now taking in 4800 cals give or take without the home made sauces and what not. So looking at around 5 . Still enjoying food and easy to get down . Big appetite currently


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Flat bench 2x 4-8. 1x 8-10
Warm up 60kg 10. 100kg 10
Set1. 145kg 7
Set2 150kg 4
Set3 130kg 8

Incline barbell 3x 8-10
110kg 9 +1 rest pause 10
110kg 7
100kg 8

Incline db fly 3x 8-10
30kg 10 
30kg 8
27.5kg 10

Cable fly 3x10-12
27.5kg 12
27.5kg 11 
27.5kg 10

Barbell curls 3x 8-10
Warm up 20kg 10. 40kg 10 50kg 10 
Set1 60kg 9 
Set2 60kg 8
Set3 50kg 10

Hammer curls 3x 8-10
30kg 10
30kg 8
25kg 10 

Seated incline db curls 3x 8-10
20kg 8
17.5kg 9
17.5kg 8


Weight up reps up . Happy with my session although wish I went straight for the 150kg but weren't to know felt the 150kg in me so went for it . Anyway only 5kg off my flat bench pb for reps . Will easily surpass that this bulk 


30 minutes cardio later on my treadmill


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Them wings on you mate. Class


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> Them wings on you mate. Class


Cheers bud . 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

post workout today. Not eaten dry though , I use skinny sauces


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Leg extensions 3x failure 
Whole stack 105kg 13
Whole stack 105kg 12 
Whole stack 105kg 11 

Leg press 3x 10-12 
Set1 340kg 10 hard reps 
Set2 300kg 11 
Set3. 270kg. 10
Seat all the way back 

Narrow squats 3 x 8-10
3 plates 9
3 plates 8
2 plates 10

Barbell Rdls 3x 8-10
3 plates 10
3 plates 9
3 plates 8

Leg curls 3 x 10-12
57kg 10
50kg 11 
50kg 10

Adductor 10-12
70kg 12
70kg 10
63kg 10

Ab work 
Weighted crunches 
Whole stack 25 ,16,8

Leg raises 
20,16,12


Cardio later on treadmill and day off tomorrow what suits as I will be doing a blood donation.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Another session done and dusted weight up reps ups , slightly mixed it up a bit tonight such as the lateral raises ect . I will be changing the seated Tricep extensions to single arm next week though. Pretty much almost out done the rack on those so makes more sense to do with one arm less weight 


Seated barbell shoulder press 3x 8-10
85kg 10
85kg 8 reps with 1 rest pause rep 
80kg 8 reps with 1 rest pause 

Close grip bench 3x 8-10
120kg 7 failed 8th 
110kg 10
110kg 8 

Db side laterals 8-10
Pyramid up the rack
10kg 10. 15kg 10. 20kg 10. 22.5kg 8

Seated db Tricep extensions 3x 8-10
45kg 10
45kg 8 
40kg 8

Tricep pushdowns 3x 8-10
41kg 10 
41kg 8
36kg 10 

Standing calves on smith 3 x 10-12
95kg 12 
95kg 10
85kg 10

Seated calves 3x 10-12
90kg 10
80kg 11
80kg 10

Standing bodyweight calves
40 reps 


Cardio session done separately at home on my treadmill


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Had to stop early on the second set of rack pulls , had an easy 8 in there but forgot to put a collar on one side of the bar and plates was sliding and I could feel most of the weight shifting to one side of the back so aborted . Will remember the clip next time lol . Anyway a nice session , didn't actually feel up to it this evening as felt lethargic and sleepy due to in and out of sleep last couple of nights . Day off tomorrow then next session will be chest and biceps

Below knee Rack pulls 2x 6-8
Warm up. 100kg 10. 180kg 10
Set 1 260kg 6
Set2 240kg 6
Controlled negatives no bouncing or dropping the weight 

T bar row 3x 8-10
100kg 10
100kg 9
90kg 11
As parallel to the floor as I can go without rounding lower back. Slow and steady nice contractions. My lats were rock solid after these great pump 

Close grip pull downs 3x 8-10
93kg 8
86kg 8 with 1 rest pause rep
86kg 7 failed 8th rep
Full stretch at the top of movement 

Wide grip cable row 3x 8-10
66kg 10
66kg 10
66kg 8
As said before low weight preferred nice stretch and squeeze as easy for me to lose form on this

Straight arm pull downs 3x 8-10
41kg 8
36kg 10
36kg 8
Full stretch at the top of the movement nice squeeze at the bottom 

Db rear delts 3x8-10
22.5kg 10
22.5kg 10
22.5kg 10
Bent over parallel to the floor . Nice and controlled 


Ab work
Super sets
back to back no rest very quick ab work out

Laying leg raises
30,22,12

Cable crunches
whole stack 91kg 20 ,14,10


Cardio done separate at home on my treadmill as usual 

Immediate post workout 25g dextrose 2 scoops whey and pink rock salt within 90 of minutes of shake whole food consumed of 4 slices of granary bread 2 large tomatoes , 5 whole eggs 200g salmon spinach and a large grape fruit 

Didn't have my photo taker with me tonight to get a pic of my back so took a mirror selfie 🤷‍♂️


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cardio done today 30 minutes 130bpm just something light .
Decided I am going to continue with the higher volume work for now as I am enjoying it and seeing results so will continue until my cycle is finished then switch to something a bit more low volume . Nice chilled evening tonight and almost all my food consumed . 2 meals left then heading for a early night and do my chest session at early hours. Will have an easy 150kg bench in there tomorrow for reps . So I am looking forward to it .


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Looking ginormous there boyo


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Looking ginormous there boyo


Thank you mate 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Was an ok session but not the best , didn't really feel up to the session but pushed through . Progressed on most exercises so not all bad. All sets and reps on the bench are 1-2 reps short of failure as I don't use a spotter

Flat bench 2x 4-8. 1x8-10
Warm up 60kg 10 100kg 10
Set1 150kg 5
Set2 140kg 7
Set 3 120kg 13

Incline barbell 3x 8-10
115kg 8 reps
100kg 10
100kg 8

Incline db fly 3x 8-10.
32.5kg 10
32.5kg 8
30kg 8

Cable fly 3x 10-12
27.5kg 12
27.5kg 12
27.5kg 10


Barbell curls 3x 8-10
Set1 60kg 9
Set2 50kg 10
Set3. 50kg 8

Hammer curls 3x8-10
30kg 9
30kg 8
27.5kg 8 + 2 forced reps 10

Seated incline db curls 3x 8-10
20kg 9
17.5kg 8
15kg 10


Cardio separate at home as usual


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Cardio done today 30 minutes 130bpm just something light .
> Decided I am going to continue with the higher volume work for now as I am enjoying it and seeing results so will continue until my cycle is finished then switch to something a bit more low volume . Nice chilled evening tonight and almost all my food consumed . 2 meals left then heading for a early night and do my chest session at early hours. Will have an easy 150kg bench in there tomorrow for reps . So I am looking forward to it .



Looking wicked mate, solid numbers.

I made the switch ti slightly higher volume and almost specifically lat dominant movements, and made such a visual difference to my back, def thicker and wider. 

I've spent such a large emphasis of my training on rows it seems like my back seems to grow better from pull-ups, pullovers and pulldowns.

Also, you heard about the new gym coming to medway? Called Muscle-hut, honestly, looks like easily be one the best gyms in the southeast.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Looking wicked mate, solid numbers.
> 
> I made the switch ti slightly higher volume and almost specifically lat dominant movements, and made such a visual difference to my back, def thicker and wider.
> 
> ...


pull ups are great but entirely different exercise to pull downs . I have always gone close grip on the pull Downs though , better contraction for my self and I can feel it work the whole lat and can also go heavier but if I had to choose one exercise it would deffo be a row over a pull down great mass builder . I have Always enjoyed high volume work, but not something I can do on going I think the body needs a bit of variety personally so I switch between low volume and high volume .

not heard of muscle hut but will deffo take a look at that .Be good if it was 24 hours .


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> pull ups are great but entirely different exercise to pull downs . I have always gone close grip on the pull Downs though , better contraction for my self and I can feel it work the whole lat and can also go heavier but if I had to choose one exercise it would deffo be a row over a pull down great mass builder . I have Always enjoyed high volume work, but not something I can do on going I think the body needs a bit of variety personally so I switch between low volume and high volume .
> 
> not heard of muscle hut but will deffo take a look at that .Be good if it was 24 hours .


From what Ive been told it is 24hrs mate. Honestly, check out their Instagram, their kit selection beats anything I've seen around here, all top tier machines from looks of it.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Cronus said:


> From what Ive been told it is 24hrs mate. Honestly, check out their Instagram, their kit selection beats anything I've seen around here, all top tier machines from looks of it.


I’ve had a look at their instagram aswell, looks like it would be worth a visit


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cronus said:


> From what Ive been told it is 24hrs mate. Honestly, check out their Instagram, their kit selection beats anything I've seen around here, all top tier machines from looks of it.


Thanks mate I will have a look 100 percent . I need a new gym to be honest . Med way not far from me

Edit just had a look , looks brilliant . My sort of place .


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Alex12340 said:


> I’ve had a look at their instagram aswell, looks like it would be worth a visit


You need to visit it mate, get away from the "It is WHAT it IS" gym.....😂😉


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> You need to visit it mate, get away for the "It is WHAT it IS" gym.....😂😉


been a few times and that's only cause it was free walking in with a mate . Did Not rate pure gym in the slightest .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Legs today , but will be waiting till this evening when it's quiet . Massive ball ache trying to train legs late afternoon as @Alex12340 found out recently 🤣


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Leg from tonight . Absolute ball buster , got through all the quad movements and gave it my all
was a real struggle to Finnish my work out once got onto hamstring but got it done . Did cardio earlier today as I knew I was in for a late session , nice empty gym , lovely !

Leg extensions 3x failure
Whole stack 105kg 16
whole stack 105kg 13
whole stack 105kg 10

Wide leg press 3x 10-12
340kg 11
300kg 12
300kg 10
Seat all the way back so full rom

Barbell Narrow squats 3x 8-10
3 plates 10
3plates 9
3 plates 7
did not attempt 8th rep on last set as I knew I didn't have it , but next time ! Should have dropped weight a tad but never mind


5 minutes rest

Rdl 3x 10-12
3 plates 12
3 plates 12
3 plates. 10

Seated leg curls 3x 10-12
50kg 12
50kg. 10
43kg 10

Adductor 3x 10-12
70kg 12
70kg 9 + 3 forced reps 12
63kg 11


Ab work back to back super sets no rest

Pulley Cable crunches
Whole stack 91kg 30, 15 ,12

Leg raises 20,15,10


since had a empty gym decided to take a leg pic . Nice pump and fullness to my legs tonight , 4 meals consumed before training though 5mg Cialis 5g taurine and 1 scoop 51/50

suffering from silly back pumps hence the taurine . Probably the tren , usually the case for my self

day off tomorrow then will be hitting shoulders triceps and calves


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Up early 3:30 am as we're asleep by 7pm Cardio done . Nice session coming later this morning . Decided to take slightly more rest than usual as been feeling tired lately with sleep disturbances got to listen to body after all . I am going to switch the db Tricep extensions to skull crushers as I have almost exceeded the rack on the extensions , skulls always been a great movement for me and can go heavy


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Leg from tonight . Absolute ball buster , got through all the quad movements and gave it my all
> was a real struggle to Finnish my work out once got onto hamstring but got it done . Did cardio earlier today as I knew I was in for a late session , nice empty gym , lovely !
> 
> Leg extensions 3x failure
> ...


Best leg pics I've seen on UK-M, by anybody, ever!


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Up early 3:30 am as we're asleep by 7pm Cardio done . Nice session coming later this morning . Decided to take slightly more rest than usual as been feeling tired lately with sleep disturbances got to listen to body after all . I am going to switch the db Tricep extensions to skull crushers as I have almost exceeded the rack on the extensions , skulls always been a great movement for me and can go heavy


you're not the only early bird then?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> Best leg pics I've seen on UK-M, by anybody, ever!





Weight-a-minute! said:


> you're not the only early bird then?


Thanks mate I appreciate the comment . Yeah I am sometimes a early riser . Not to frequent lol


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

rotator cuff warm up

Seated barbell shoulder press 3 x 8-10
90kg 8
85kg 7 failed 8th
80kg 8

Close grip bench 3x8-10
120kg 8
115kg 8
110kg 7

Db side laterals 3x 8-10
20kg 11
20kg 8
15kg 9

Skull crushers 3x 8-10
50kg 10
55kg 8
50kg 8

Tricep pushdowns
41kg 10
41kg 8
36kg 10


Calve raises on smith 3x 10-12
Set1 95kg 12
Set2 95kg 12 with 2 rest pause reps
Set3 95kg 10 with 2 rest pause reps

Seated calves
90kg 11
80kg 12
80kg 10

Bodyweight standing calve raise 1x failure


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> rotator cuff warm up
> 
> Seated barbell shoulder press 3 x 8-10
> 90kg 8
> ...


The boys smashing it.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> The boys smashing it.


Thanks mate . 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

So for the first time this cycle rack pulls have not budged this week but to be expected at some point but will get it moving again , everything else all gone up though so not to bad .


Rack pulls below knee 2x 6-8
warm up 100kg 10 180kg 10
260kg 6
240kg 6
Controlled negatives no dropping the weight

T bar rows parallel to floor 3 x 8-10
100kg 11
100kg 9
100kg 7

Close grip pull downs 3 x8-10
93kg 9
93kg 8 with 1 rest pause rep
86kg 8 with 1 rest pause rep

Wide grip cable row 3x 10-12
66kg 12
66kg 11
66kg 10
Bit higher reps on this tonight 

Straight arm pull downs 3x 8-10
41kg 10
41kg 8
36kg 9

Db rear delts 3x 8-10
25kg 10
25kg 8
22.5kg 8

Reverse peck deck
1 Rest pause set to failure


Ab work back to back super sets no rest

cable crunches
Whole stack 91kg 25, 17, 12

Leg raises 20, 15 ,12


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Everything is up again today apart from the first working set of flat bench . To be honest I got a few nags here and there so I am going to Finnish off the week and take a complete week off . To recover fully and heal up my nags , I got a constant twitch at the moment in my left shoulder , been there 3 days . I am thinking a nerve possibly . I could do with the rest anyway as been pushing for several months now without any rest , rather take a bit of time off rather than push my self and end up with an injury . Usually come back stronger also . Food intake will be kept up as usual , will still do my daily cardio sessions though. Hey might even consider an arm day when I am back eh 🤣. . Not likely

Flat bench 2x 4-8. 1x 8-10
Warm up 60kg 10. 100kg 10
Set1 150kg 5
Set2 145kg 6
Set3 130kg 11 reps with 2 rest pause reps

Incline barbell bench 3x 8-10
120kg 8
115kg 7
100kg 8

Incline db fly 3x 8-10
32.5kg 10
32.5kg 9
32.5kg 8


Cable fly 3 x 10-12
27.5kg 12
27.5kg 12
27.5kg 12 with 2 rest pause reps

Barbell curls 3x 8-10
Warm up 30kg. 10. 40kg 10
Set1 60kg 9
Set2 55kg 8
Set3 50kg 8

Hammer curl 3x 8-10
30kg 10
30kg 10 with 2 assisted reps
27.5kg 10 with 2 assisted reps

Incline db curls 3x 8-10
15kg 10
15kg10
15kg 8


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Was doing my cardio earlier and found this video found it highly motivating so thought I would share . What a beast . Never seen anyone train to that level of intensity as Dorian


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I could only dream of un-racking those bench numbers 

That's a decent amount of bicep volume. Do you recover okay before your next back session?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> I could only dream of un-racking those bench numbers
> 
> That's a decent amount of bicep volume. Do you recover okay before your next back session?


You can do it my man 
Yeah I have around 4 days rest on the biceps before I hit back . but yeah I prefer to have 3 different exercises to hit from all angles including triceps .I prefer to treat it like any other muscle hit it hard , I don't think people do enough work on arms to be honest, get sloppy then make excuse for an arm day. When they could have put all their effort in with another session . I am not likely to lift any decent weight now till my pull session when it comes to biceps . so if you think about it logically they are infact getting hit twice per week with all the compound movements on a pull day .


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> You can do it my man
> Yeah I have around 4 days rest on the biceps before I hit back . but yeah I prefer to have 3 different exercises to hit from all angles including triceps .I prefer to treat it like any other muscle hit it hard , I don't think people do enough work on arms to be honest, get sloppy then make excuse for an arm day. When they could have put all their effort in with another session . I am not likely to lift any decent weight now till my pull session when it comes to biceps . so if you think about it logically they are infact getting hit twice per week with all the compound movements on a pull day .


This is the logical way of thinking. 
you’d assume that doing heavy compounds should be just about enough stimulus for the smaller muscles. The isolations toward the end of the session is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> This is the logical way of thinking.
> you’d assume that doing heavy compounds should be just about enough stimulus for the smaller muscles. The isolations toward the end of the session is just the icing on the cake.


absolutely , need some form of isolation mate yes. But needs to be treated the same way as other muscles in my opinion ,heavy and to failure with correct form and my arms have blown up over the years. Unfortunately with some exercise I cannot go to failure , such as the bench press , I train with my misses , she isn't likely to pull 150kg off my chest if I fail a rep , so have to cut short 1-2 reps before failure . In a way I do feel like I am cheating my self to be honest , but don't trust anyone in the gym to spot me, so guess I have to stick with what I have .

I will do arms twice weekly but that's in a push pull legs fashion over 6 sessions . Chest and tri back and bi ect ect . Of course much lower volume


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

[


gymaddict1986 said:


> absolutely , need some form of isolation mate yes. But needs to be treated the same way as other muscles in my opinion ,heavy and to failure with correct form and my arms have blown up over the years. Unfortunately with some exercise I cannot go to failure , such as the bench press , I train with my misses , she isn't likely to pull 150kg off my chest if I fail a rep , so have to cut short 1-2 reps before failure . In a way I do feel like I am cheating my self to be honest , but don't trust anyone in the gym to spot me, so guess I have to stick with what I have .
> 
> I will do arms twice weekly but that's in a push pull legs fashion over 6 sessions . Chest and tri back and bi ect ect . Of course much lower volume


Yes your missus will almost definitely not be saving you there!
In an ideal world we could all train beyond failure in every session without injury or fear of but it’s not real life.
Similar to yourself my training is almost always PPL rest PPL and so on so it can be difficult dedicating extra time without crossing over a bit somewhere.
Unless of course you can train 2x per day.
In my case I like to do cardio (fasted or not)
In the am when I can and then weights in the eve depending on how work is.
If not i just have to throw it in with the gym session.
You just make do with what time you have when your busy.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> [
> 
> Yes your missus will almost definitely not be saving you there!
> In an ideal world we could all train beyond failure in every session without injury or fear of but it’s not real life.
> ...


That's right mate , not reality no, I usually split cardio and weights, got a treadmill at home so quite easy for me to just pop down stairs early in the morning or before bed and do my cardio. To be honest push pull legs twice weekly is my preferred training approach , I do enjoy the training frequency of going 6 days a week, something I use mostly when I am cutting though . Usually once a week while bulking and everything twice weekly for cutting as extra calories burned and cardio on top awful time consuming though with the added cardio .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

changed things up today did hack squats instead of barbell squats but started low weight . Nice pump . Did not actually get to Finnish my work out , went to jump on the adductor machine and some woman was on it on her phone , I asked how long she was going to be , she said 10 minutes I got to send this email , I said ok , why can't I jump on while you send the email , she said I really got to send this email I will be 10 minutes , I lost my temper and kicked off and called her a ****ing piss taker . Went to manager and he took her side , said you got to think of others as they will do what they do , when truth of the matter is she isn't thinking of anyone else but her self and could have easily let me jump on . Can't say I am happy and I will be joining a new gym , sick of all the piss takers to be honest .she didn't like what I had to say and muttered something when I walked off didn't quite hear


Leg extensions 3x failure
Warm up 29kg 12. 63kg
Whole stack 105kg 17
Whole stack 105kg 15
Whole stack 105kg 12

Leg press
Warm up 200kg 10
Set1 340kg 12
Set2 340kg 8
Set3 300kg 10

Hack squats 3x 10-12
100kg 12
100kg 12
100kg. 12
Slow negatives full rom

rdl 3x 10-12
150kg 11
150kg 10
140kg 10

Seated leg curl 3 x 10-12
50kg 12
50kg 12
50kg 10


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Fk that gym off mate if they're taking her side when she's fkin about writing emails instead of using the equipment. See this is where I go wrong because I have a fuse that goes sometimes and if the owner sided with the other person when they should have done something then I would have probably chinned them lol. But I'm a bit of a barmpot


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I'd be sacking that gym off as well mate.

10 mins to type an email? Presumably she had no thumbs?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

I think you’re over reacting a bit. The gym is the place to go and sit on your phone sorting your daily business is it not? People dont actually work out thats a myth.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> Fk that gym off mate if they're taking her side when she's fkin about writing emails instead of using the equipment. See this is where I go wrong because I have a fuse that goes sometimes and if the owner sided with the other person when they should have done something then I would have probably chinned them lol. But I'm a bit of a barmpot





TankSlapp said:


> I'd be sacking that gym off as well mate.
> 
> 10 mins to type an email? Presumably she had no thumbs?





Alex12340 said:


> I think you’re over reacting a bit. The gym is the place to go and sit on your phone sorting your daily business is it not? People dont actually work out thats a myth.


membership has been cancelled not a gym to me , I weren't to nice to the lady I will say but serves her right , I did kick off quite a bit , even told the guy who I complained to to **** off , only problem is , I now got to go 10 miles out my way to travel to the gym when this one was a 1 mile away . But so be it , won't train in a place like that . Utter ridiculous


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> changed things up today did hack squats instead of barbell squats but started low weight . Nice pump . Did not actually get to Finnish my work out , went to jump on the adductor machine and some woman was on it on her phone , I asked how long she was going to be , she said 10 minutes I got to send this email , I said ok , why can't I jump on while you send the email , she said I really got to send this email I will be 10 minutes , I lost my temper and kicked off and called her a ****ing piss taker . Went to manager and he took her side , said you got to think of others as they will do what they do , when truth of the matter is she isn't thinking of anyone else but her self and could have easily let me jump on . Can't say I am happy and I will be joining a new gym , sick of all the piss takers to be honest .she didn't like what I had to say and muttered something when I walked off didn't quite hear
> 
> 
> Leg extensions 3x failure
> ...


Don’t **** yourself up mate, if you enjoy going there and it’s convenient to train there don’t **** it off for some mug.
I’ve shot myself in the foot so many times in life because I’m too stubborn.
Don’t be like me.
Anyway I thought you said you was going to have some time off to rest/reset?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Don’t *** yourself up mate, if you enjoy going there and it’s convenient to train there don’t *** it off for some mug.
> I’ve shot myself in the foot so many times in life because I’m too stubborn.
> Don’t be like me.
> Anyway I thought you said you was going to have some time off to rest/reset?


Already done mate , unfortunately this has been happening a lot lately ,lots of piss taking and waiting around when I want to get things done so it's been a build up until I finally lost my fuse . She expected me to wait for her to write her email and then do her sets for me to use it when She could jumped off did her email and I would have been done in 3 minutes tops if that . 10 minutes she said . She was sat there 5 minutes before I even approached her . Unfortunately for me I am a stubborn old **** once I made my mind up that's usually it . , misses is staying as she has no car . So I got to travel 10 miles in the opposite direction and I ride a motorcycle and only 1 helmet lol . I ain't to fussed , neither is she . But yeah be Finishing out this week and taking a week off


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Already done mate , unfortunately this has been happening a lot lately ,lots of piss taking and waiting around when I want to get things done so it's been a build up until I finally lost my fuse . She expected me to wait for her to write her email and then do her sets for me to use it when She could jumped off did her email and I would have been done in 3 minutes tops if that . 10 minutes she said . She was sat there 5 minutes before I even approached her . Unfortunately for me I am a stubborn old **** once I made my mind up that's usually it . , misses is staying as she has no car . So I got to travel 10 miles in the opposite direction and I ride a motorcycle and only 1 helmet lol . I ain't to fussed , neither is she . But yeah be Finishing out this week and taking a week off


You did the right thing. **** her and the gym for taking her side. That’s bullshit!! Onwards up upwards anyways mate 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

So I have joined pure gym , it actually don't look to shabby actually and looks good compared to others . Same matrix equipment it seems just different plates . I was going to snap fitness anyway so very similar in regards to commercialised . Unfortunately no hardcore gyms about in my area. Last one got closed down permanently during last lock down


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Changed things up a bit as was getting a bit bored of barbell shoulder pressing so switched to dumbbells. Overall good work out . Felt good. Progressed on some things such as the cgbp . Got back tomorrow then will go ahead with my week off

Rotator cuff warm ups x 3

Db shoulder press 3x 8-10
40kg 11
40kg 8
36kg 8. 
Double drop set 26kg 8. 16kg 8 with 4 partials 12 total 

Db side laterals 3x 8-10
20kg 10
20kg 9
16kg 9

Side cable lateral
2 sets of 8 reps each arm weight no counted gone by feel

Close grip bench 3x 8-10
120kg 10
120kg 8
110kg 7
did not attempt 8th rep didn't have it


One arm db Tricep extensions 3x 8-10
20kg 8
18kg 9
18kg 8
Full stretch at bottom of movement

Tricep pushdowns 3x 8-10
41kg 10
41kg 8
36kg 9

Calve raises
93kg 8
79kg 10
73kg 9. Drop set 45kg
Had to play about on this with the weight as new machine not used before . So next time start off a bit lower weight 79kg

Seated calves on smith machine 3 x10-12
80kg 12
90kg 12
90kg 10

1 set standing with bodyweight rest pause set to failure


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well that's it from me for logging for a week could do with the rest . Not actually had any time off in 8 months solid lifting heavy consistently so think it's should do me well , usually come back stronger , rack pulls still not budging so added a back off set
Not really anything else to add


Rack pulls 2x 6-8. 1x 1x 10-12
260kg 6
240kg 6.
180kg 10
Slow controlled negatives on all reps . Complete reset each rep

T bar rows 3x 8-10
100kg 12 10 was to easy so kept it going
100kg 10
100kg 8
As parallel to the floor as I can go without rounding lower back

Close grip pull downs 3x 8-10
93kg 10
93kg 8
86kg 10'
Full stretch at the top of each rep

Wide grip cable row 3x 8-10
73kg 10
66kg 10
66kg 8
Can't really go to heavy on these as I tend to lean back kind of jerk the weight at the end of the rep , but form on point with this weight

Straight arm pull downs 3x 8-10
41kg 9
36kg 10
36kg 8

Db rear delts 3x 8-10
26kg 10
26kg 8
20kg 10

Reverse peck deck
1x rest pause set to failure

Ab work

Super sets back to back no rest

Cable crunches whole stack 30,20,12

Leg raises 30,16,10

very quick ab work out


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Those rack pulls are probably using every plate in the puregym


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex12340 said:


> Those rack pulls are probably using every plate in the puregym


Funny that you say that yes as I did infact have every 20kg plate in the gym . I am 100 percent going to avoid going during busy hours or I sense there will be problems within finding plates. Legs especially . they of course did have 25kg plates but easier going up in 20kg plates with my warm ups and working sets. Not sure how long I will last here to be honest lol

I am not likely to be pulling 300kg anytime again soon though . Was a lot heavier then . Went a bit excessive on the bulk you could say some years back ,weight moves weight the most I have pulled in a lean state is 280kg for reps . I slow the reps down and use more control with the negative and lower the weights slowly . Makes it a lot more harder and less weight needed . Brutal. Probably why my rack pulls not budged in 2 weeks . But will get there


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

First actual weigh in but not bad going but not my heaviest .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Decided to do a Deload this week , I can't stay out the gym , at least I am doing something lol .
will be a complete routine change when I am back what will be the following.will give this a go for 6 weeks .


Push one
Flat bench. 2x4-8. 1x10-12
Db shoulder press 3x 10-12
Cable fly 3x 10-12
Lateral raises 3x 10-12
Overhead extension. 3x 8-10
Tricep dips 3x failure


Pull 1

Wide grip chins 3x failure
T bar rows 3x 8-10. 
close grip pull downs 3x 8-10
db rear delts. 3x 10-12
Barbell curls. 3 x 8-10
Seated incline curls. 3x 10-12

Leg day 1
Hamstring focused with a little quad

Romanians deadlifts 3x 10-12
Wide Hack squats 3x 10-12
Seated leg curls 3x 10-12
Weighted Hyper extensions 3 x 10-12
Seated Calve raises 6 sets 10-12
Ab work

Push day 2
Incline barbell bench 3x 8-10
Barbell shoulder press 3x 10-12
Incline db fly 3x 8-10
Lateral raise 3x 10-12
Close grip bench 3x 8-10
Cable over head extension 3x 10-12

Pull day 2
Rack pulls 2x 8-10
bent over row. 3x 10-12
Wide grip cable rows 3x 10-12
Reverse cable fly. 3x 10-12
Dumbbell curls 3x 10-12
Hammer curls 3x 10-12
Cable curls. 3 x 10-12


Leg day 2
Leg extensions. 3x failure 
Leg press. 3x 10-12
Narrow hack squats 3x 10-12
Adductor 3x 10-12
Standing calve raises 6x 10-12

pic attached of current physique


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking huge as usual mate! 💪💯


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Apologies if I've missed it, but are you running any gear at the moment?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Apologies if I've missed it, but are you running any gear at the moment?


Last I saw he was doing about 150mg of test a week.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Apologies if I've missed it, but are you running any gear at the moment?


Yes bud currently on cycle not cruising


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Last I saw he was doing about 150mg of test a week.


Been only cycle about 8 weeks or so now


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Been only cycle about 8 weeks or so now


Looking big and strong. What you running atm?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> Looking big and strong. What you running atm?


500 test e . 300decca . 200mg tren .

works for me , my usual go to cycle


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Yes bud currently on cycle not cruising


Looking full mate


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Been looking at my new plan , not happy with it , just feel I can do more and work harder . I have been a follower of jp for years tried and tested many of his plans over the years . Always got me places . So I figured it’s time to stop faffing around and make the most of the last 6 weeks on cycle I will have left . Decided to give this plan a go instead , going to be a real ball buster and looking forward to it . It’s a typical top set and a back off set plan , I love them and have had great progress while using in the past . This is just based on something similar , just something I made my own with lots of tweaking , but will do the job 

PPL twice weekly 6 weeks plan 


Push one

Flat bench. 1x5- 9 1x10-12
Incline bench. 1 x 5-9 1x10-12
Seated shoulder press 1x 5-9 1x10-12
Cable fly 2x 15-20
Seated dbLateral raises 2x 15-20
Weighted Tricep dips 1x 6-9. 1x 10-12
Ez bar Tricep extensions. 2x 10-12 
Tricep pushdowns 1x 15-20 
l 

Pull 1
Straight arm pull downs 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12
close grip pull downs 1x5-9. 1x 10-12 
Barbell rows 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12
Close grip cable row. 1x10 triple drop sets 
db rear delts. 5x9. 10-12 
Ez bar curls. . 6-9 x 10-12 
One arm preacher curl. 6-9. 10-12 

Leg day 1
Hamstring and quad 

Romanians deadlifts 1x5-9. 1x 10-12
Seated leg curls 1x 5-9 1x 10-12
Weighted Hyper extensions 2x 8-12 
Hack squats 1x 5-9 1x 10-12
Leg extensions 8-10 triple drop set 
Abductor 2x 15-20. 1x rest pause 15,8,5
Seated Calve raises 3x 10-12 

Ab work

Push day 2
Incline barbell bench 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12 
Chest focused dips 1x5-9. 1x 10-12 
Standing bb shoulder press 1x5-9 1x10-12
Cable fly. 1x 5-9. 1x10-12 
Singe arm db lat raise 2x 10
Side cable lateral 1x 15-20
Close grip bench 1x 5-9. 1x10-12
One arm db extension 2x 10-12

Pull day 2
Rack pulls 2x 5-9. 
Underhand grip pull downs 1x5-9. 1x 10-12
T bar rows. . 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12
Wide grip cable rows 1x10. Triple drop set 
Reverse cable fly.2x 10-12
Single arm db preacher curl 2x 8-12
Cable curls. 1x15 triple drop set 


Leg day 2 quad and hamstrings 
Wide hack squats 1x5-9. 1x 10-12 
leg press 1x5-9. 1x 10-12
Leg extensions 2x 8-12 
Seated leg curl 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12 
Laying leg curl 2x 15-20 
Adductor 1 rest pause set 12,6,3
Standing calve raises 3x 8-10


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Decent amount of volume there 

How long do each of your sessions last out of curiosity?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Decent amount of volume there
> 
> How long do each of your sessions last out of curiosity?


With that sort of volume. Be in and out within an hour. Legs a bit longer though , bit more recovery needed in between sets so maybe an hour and 20 for legs.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> With that sort of volume. Be in and out within an hour. Legs a bit longer though , bit more recovery needed in between sets so maybe an hour and 20 for legs.


What’s your usual rest period for wheels mate?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> What’s your usual rest period for wheels mate?


To be honest I don’t really have a set time , I go by feel . Just when I am ready pretty much .never really timed anything . Just the time I arrived and leave . Obviously timing can vary , depending if can get on equipment and all that nonsense . But going late evenings now and not had any issues


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> With that sort of volume. Be in and out within an hour. Legs a bit longer though , bit more recovery needed in between sets so maybe an hour and 20 for legs.


Similar to myself. 

I like to keep the tempo up. No messing about, in and out with a sweat on


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> To be honest I don’t really have a set time , I go by feel . Just when I am ready pretty much .never really timed anything . Just the time I arrived and leave . Obviously timing can vary , depending if can get on equipment and all that nonsense . But going late evenings now and not had any issues


Doesn’t train very late effect sleep for you?
I find that training after say 8.30-9pm I’m getting home around 10/10:15 and I need 2 hours to wind down and another to feel tired. Gym works me up and then I wake up knackered.
If im working days it really does me up.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Doesn’t train very late effect sleep for you?
> I find that training after say 8.30-9pm I’m getting home around 10/10:15 and I need 2 hours to wind down and another to feel tired. Gym works me up and then I wake up knackered.
> If im working days it really does me up.


No I just Knock my self out with mirtazipines


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Similar to myself.
> 
> I like to keep the tempo up. No messing about, in and out with a sweat on


Yeah that’s the idea as it will be high intensity


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> No I just Knock my self out with mirtazipines


Is it proper sleep though? I have somethog tht puts me out but only gives me 4/5/6 hours, and i wake up feeling fresh as a daisy.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> Is it proper sleep though? I have somethog tht puts me out but only gives me 4/5/6 hours, and i wake up feeling fresh as a daisy.


It knocks me for 6 yes


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> It knocks me for 6 yes


I tried it once or twice in the past and felt awful upon waking, and for a few hours after You don't get that?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> I tried it once or twice in the past and felt awful upon waking, and for a few hours after You don't get that?


Used to and it’s is awful yes , just feel like you want to fall asleep all day tired and lethargic . If taken every day that feeling passes.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Right back at the gym , not a full week , couple of days off a full week , was sitting around itching wanting to do a session so went straight into the deep end and did leg session , best session I have had in months . 1 hour 10 minutes approx , legs were absolute throbbing . Going to feel this tomorrow for sure . Miscalculated my leg press thought I had 370kg on the bars for my first set when it was actually 330kg oops . So did it the other way around , still progressive overloaded last session so all good . Will just go back to my top set and back off set on the leg press next week , no biggy 


Wide hack squat 5-9. 10-12 
Set1 240kg 6 
Set2 200kg 10
Slow and controlled on all sets 

Wide leg press 5-9. 10-12
Set1 330kg 9 
Set2 370kg 5 
Set3 150kg 44 reps 
Seat all the way back on all sets 

Leg extensions 2x 10-12 
50kg 12 
50kg 10
slow and controlled flex and squeeze a bit light , quads were done by this point so didn’t need much weight 

Seated leg curl 5-9. 10-12 
70kg 6
57kg 12

Laying leg curls 2x 15-20
50kg 15 
36kg 15

Adductor 1 x rest pause set to failure 
12 rest pause 6 rest pause 3 

Toe press 3x 8-10
Set1 200kg 10
Set2 200kg 10
Set3 240kg 8

Ab work 
Cable crunches 50kg 12,10,8 

Laying leg raises on bench 
Deep stretch at the bottom 11, 10,8


Uploaded 2 vids of my 240kg hack and 370kg leg press below 





__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com









__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Push session from today , intensity is deffo building back up and was a dam good session , 3 reps up on the flat bench today . Very quick very intense session 


Rotator cuff warm up x3

Peck deck 
couple of sets for blood flow 

Flat bench 5-9. 10-12
Set1 150kg 8 
Set2 130kg 10

Incline bench 5-9. 10-12 
120kg 6 
100kg 10

Shoulder press 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12 
80kg 8
60kg 11

Cable fly 2x 15-20
32kg 15
27.5kg 15 

Seated db lateral raises 2x 15-20
15kg 16
12.5kg 15 very hard set 


Tricep focus dips 1x6-9. 1x 10-12
Bodyweight plus added 20kg 
Set1 8 reps drop set to bw 6 + 3 negatives 
Set2 bodyweight only 10+ 2 negatives 

One arm db Tricep extensions 2x 8-10
15kg 10
15kg 8
Triceps were already killed off when I got to this point from the dips so had to drop from the 20kgs down to 15kgs

Cable pushdowns 1x 10-12
41kg 10


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Noticed today my bp is getting up there slightly when I did my blood pressure check today sitting at around 138 . My cardio hasn’t been great this past week , Kind of letting it get the better of me due to insane shin splints and back pumps while running , what is no doubt from my cycle . Jumping back on the cardio today , will be doing 30 minutes every day again , just going to hammer some taurine and get bang back on it and do what I can . Only 6 weeks or so left of cycle so .will also be upping my water intake


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Pull day 1 of 2 

Relatively easy session , just work up the intensity next week as was playing around with the weight mostly . 

Wide grip weighted pull-ups 1x5-9. 1x10-12 
Bodyweight 108kg plus 20kg added 8 reps 
Bodyweight 11 reps slow and controlled 

Wide grip pull downs 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12
100kg 6 
86kg 10

Barbell row 1x5-9. 1x10-12
120kg 9 
100kg 12 

Close grip cable row 1x10
79kg 10 triple drop set sets of 10 

Straight arm pull downs 1x6-9. 1x10-12
41kg 8
32kg 12 

Rear db laterals 2x 8-10
22.5kg 10 
22.5kg 9

One arm preacher curl 1x6-9 1x10-12
20kg 9
15kg 12 

Ez bar curls 1x 6-9. 1x 10-12
50kg 9
40kg 12

Reverse bb curls 1x 10-12 
40kg 12 


30 minutes cardio later , then I have a blood donation , trying to keep those rbcs down


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Training looking great as usual. Out of curiosity @gymaddict1986 do you get any temporary weakness when you donate blood? Slight strength loss or anything?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> Training looking great as usual. Out of curiosity @gymaddict1986 do you get any temporary weakness when you donate blood? Slight strength loss or anything?


Thanks mate , to be honest I Can’t say I do , can’t train after donating though so I go in the morning . Never really saw any difference the next day at all .


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

I donated last week, and was in the gym a couple of hours later. 

I've also done a decent leg session after donating previously and it's never affected me.

When you look at the general health of the people donating, half of them look like they need a transfusion themselves, so you can understand why they are cautious with the safety advice.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> I donated last week, and was in the gym a couple of hours later.
> 
> I've also done a decent leg session after donating previously and it's never affected me.
> 
> When you look at the general health of the people donating, half of them look like they need a transfusion themselves, so you can understand why they are cautious with the safety advice.


Nice mate guess I am a bit of a worrier ,suppose it’s where they have always advised me not to train after . To be fair I don’t even get light headed or anything donating blood I barely notice anything


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Nice mate guess I am a bit of a worrier ,suppose it’s where they have always advised me not to train after . To be fair I don’t even get light headed or anything donating blood I barely notice anything


They even told me not to have any hot drinks as I hadn't donated for 2 years!

I might be a bit more cautious if I was deep into a cut, but whilst food and hydration is high, I personally don't think there's much to worry about


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

No blood donation for me . Been cancelled . Did not even let me know . Lovely


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Early morning session , still playing around with weights as first week in so not overly difficult as of yet will bang on some more weight next week . To be honest was not really feeling this session at all even before the off set of entering the gym but I suppose we all have those days from time to time 

Leg day 1 Hamstring and quads calves 

Romanian deadlifts 1x5-9. 1x10-12 
170kg 9 easy reps 
140kg 12 easy reps 

Seated leg curl 5-9. 10-12 
70kg 8 failed on 9th rep 
63kg failed on 10th 

Hyper extensions
3x failure 

Narrow Hack squats 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12 
200kg 9 nice and easy 
170kg 12 easy 
Slightly lighter weight as obviously hamstrings fatigued and going more narrow this session 

Leg extensions 1x 8-10
70kg 10 triple drop set 
Killer pump on this 

Adductor 2x 15-20. 1x rest pause set 
57kg 20
57kg 15
Rest pause set 50kg 15,8 ,5

Seated calves 3x 10-12
70kg 11 cramped up on this set had to abort
70kg 11 
70kg 10


Ab work to Finnish


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Have you moved gyms now mate?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Have you moved gyms now mate?


I went back to my old gym lol . Felt a bit bad with the misses training on her own as she usually comes with . Plus didn’t seem very logical traveling 10 miles out my way in the pissing rain on my motorcycle when this is 1 mile down the road . I go late now or when it’s dead .


Currently first week into my 6 day split so got to find the correct weight for my top set . I don’t mind leaving a bit in there for the first week but next week will have it nailed


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Following. Are you allowed to donate blood if you take steroids? Should I not declare it or anything


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Following. Are you allowed to donate blood if you take steroids? Should I not declare it or anything


They wont suspect you don't worry


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> They wont suspect you don't worry


Funny


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Following. Are you allowed to donate blood if you take steroids? Should I not declare it or anything


Just lie, they cannot make assumptions . I do get the question every so often though .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Push day 2 of 2

Rotator cuff x2
Peck deck couple sets for blood flow

Incline barbell bench 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12
130kg 7
110kg 10

Weighed chest dips 5-9. 10-12
Bodyweight 108kg plus 60kg added 6 reps
Bodyweight plus 40kg added 10

Standing bb shoulder press 1x5-9 1x10-12
80kg 8
60kg 11

Close grip bench 5-9. 10-12
120kg 6
100kg 12

Cable fly. 1x 5-9. 1x10-12
41kg 8
32kg 12

Db lat raise 2x 10-12
20kg 10
17.5kg 11

Side cable lateral 1x 15-20
14kg 15

Ez bar Tricep extensions. 2x 10-12
45kg 11
40kg 10
Continued last set with rest pause reps 3 then 2 so 15 reps total



So I found the issue with my blood pressure . Me being a ex smoker I use vapes . I recently changed my vape to a new one, turns out it contains salt nicotine and sent my blood pressure sky high , in the end it ended up being 150 /90 . Since changing back to my old vape it has now dropped back down to normal levels . Never had this before and found it rather strange but kind of dawned on me when I realised it only starting getting out of control when I brought the new vape . Well this is the corporate. Well least that’s solved


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Corner shop got those Elfbar 600's in recently and the shop owner can't believe how quickly they sell. Some buyers are people that have never smoked cigarettes. Obviously the shop owner does not sell to kids but the same vape is popular with them too.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Corner shop got those Elfbar 600's in recently and the shop owner can't believe how quickly they sell. Some buyers are people that have never smoked cigarettes. Obviously the shop owner does not sell to kids but the same vape is popular with them too.


They actually taste really good , they don’t lose taste like the other ones . I quite like them but obviously don’t they like me 🤣

Shame , back to my boring old blue vape pen


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Back day 2 of 2 completed

Decided to keep the bent over barbell rows in there on both days as I would like to bring it up more . 10kg up on the rack pulls , complete reset on each rep none of this bouncing bollocks . Happy with the session legs tomorrow then a day off

Pull day 2 of 2


shin level Rack pulls 2x 5-9.
270kg 5
260kg 5

Wide grip pull downs 1x5-9. 1x 10-12
100kg 9. Easy set
86kg 12 with 2 rest pause reps
Full stretch at the top of the movement , nice squeeze at the bottom

Bent over Barbell rows 5-9. 10-12
120kg 7
100kg 10
Slightly less reps today due to heavy rack pulls

Wide grip cable row 1x 10
79kg triple drop set sets of 10

Straight arm pull downs 2x 8-10
41kg 10
36kg failed on 10th

Reverse peck deck 2x 8-10
59kg 10
59kg 8

One arm preach curl 2x 8-10
20kg 10
20kg 8

Very narrow Ez bar curls
Triple drop set 40kg. 30kg. 20kg
15 reps each set great pump

30 minutes cardio will be done separately

Some actions shots taken , as you can see I am trying to create maximum range of motion on the barbell bent over rows not just as straight up and down motion , hence why weight is so low


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Back day 2 of 2 completed
> 
> Decided to keep the bent over barbell rows in there on both days as I would like to bring it up more . 10kg up on the rack pulls , complete reset on each rep none of this bouncing bollocks . Happy with the session legs tomorrow then a day off
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, who takes your pics for you?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Nice one mate, who takes your pics for you?



My mrs films my sets on certain exercises as I am A big Fanny when it comes to form , never happy , so I like to look at them after to see if anything needs adjusting or needs work. Just something I have always done .


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Nice to see good form on bent over rows. It's a rare sight these days!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Nice to see good form on bent over rows. It's a rare sight these days!


A lot of guys are to upright and work more traps than anything they turn it into a shrug . I could easily stand virtually upright and wack 150kg on the bar but in terms of my goals it would achieve nothing in regards to stimulus . I guessed you were doing them correctly also judging by your journal 😉


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> A lot of guys are to upright and work more traps than anything they turn it into a shrug . I could easily stand virtually upright and wack 150kg on the bar but in terms of my goals it would achieve nothing in regards to stimulus . I guessed you were doing them correctly also judging by your journal 😉


Yup. 90kg is my limit at the moment with good form. 

I can bung 100kg on there but my form gets sloppy with too much body language.

I'd like to get back to that but that 10kg is a huge difference when doing them correctly.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Yup. 90kg is my limit at the moment with good form.
> 
> I can bung 100kg on there but my form gets sloppy with too much body language.
> 
> I'd like to get back to that but that 10kg is a huge difference when doing them correctly.


I know what you mean , very easy movement to lose form on . Keep at it you will get there . 90kg isn’t bad . I recon better than most guy who go to your gym no doubt .


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> My mrs films my sets on certain exercises as I am A big Fanny when it comes to form , never happy , so I like to look at them after to see if anything needs adjusting or needs work. Just something I have always done .


There's a guy at my gym who records himself with a tripod. He's a big lad, definitely a competitor, probably bb or classic bb.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> There's a guy at my gym who records himself with a tripod. He's a big lad, definitely a competitor, probably bb or classic bb.


Definitely helps . Get some odd looks here and there . I think some people see it as a vanity thing . But sod them eh 🙂


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> I know what you mean , very easy movement to lose form on . Keep at it you will get there . 90kg isn’t bad . I recon better than most guy who go to your gym no doubt .


There are one or two guys that load up the bar but they are really doing slightly leant forward shrugs, as you say. 

And with lots of body language!!!!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> There are one or two guys that load up the bar but they are really doing slightly leant forward shrugs, as you say.
> 
> And with lots of body language!!!!


Probably watched to much dorian Yates , trying to do the Yates row I expect lol. I am a massive fan of mr Yates but never liked the Yates row . I don’t think some people grasps that he was also a freak of nature , dude probably could have done anything and grew . No doubt he trained his ass off though .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Good session weight up reps on everything . Next pin day is on Saturday , I think I am going to call it a day on this cycle, not really managing very well on this cycle been on 10 weeks , not so much physical but more mental , this will be my last run on tren also . Will just use less harsh drugs next cycle . Probably best as I have used in every cycle now for god knows how long . Not the end of the world , will be dropping to a cruise dose of 150mg and keeping to my 6 day split . Will still be pushing . Will just give my self a whole week off from jabbing and miss a jab and start my cruise the week after. Will just maintain my strength , work on my fitness do more cardio get healthy for my next run in 3 months . 


Leg day 2 of 2 

Wide hack squats 5-9. 10-12
240kg 9. 
200kg 12 

Leg press 5-9. 10-12 
380kg 6
350kg 9 didn’t have the 10th rep 
High rep back off set 150kg 30 reps 

Seat all the way back on all sets 

Leg extensions 2x 10-12 
63kg 12
63kg 10 

Seated leg curls 5-9 10-12
70kg 9
57kg 12 

Laying leg curls 2x 15-20
50kg 16 
41kg 15 

Adductor 1 rest pause set to failure 
70kg 12,8,6,

Calve raises on smith 3x 8-10
120kg 8
110kg 9
110kg 8

Bodyweight 1 set of 50 reps 

Ab work 
Leg raises 20,20,20
Super set 
Crunches 20 ,20,20.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

How would you rate the whole 10 weeks mate? As much progress as you would have hoped?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> How would you rate the whole 10 weeks mate? As much progress as you would have hoped?


To be honest , I do feel I ****ed around to much with the more volume training I was doing this cycle , made gains yea but much slower rate , I wanted to try something new . 2 sets have always worked best for me , weight flys up as it is now . I do feel I wasted some time doing that . Least I know to keep to what works best in future for when i really want to pack on some meat . Will just keep to what I am doing, continue to push , obviously I am not going to be hitting pbs every week on a cruise but will give it my best . Until my next run then give it a real pop . A little gutted as I did want to extend it to 16 weeks but is what it is . Next time 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good to read you are ditching the tren! I know you have used it lightly but it has made some bodybuilders ill, if that is the right wording, but they were on a high dose. You don't need it anyway!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good to read you are ditching the tren! I know you have used it lightly but it has made some bodybuilders ill, if that is the right wording, but they were on a high dose. You don't need it anyway!


No only used 200mg mate , been using it years , just don’t seem to have the tolerance for it lately , no night sweats or anything or lack of sleep or aggression . Just more mental feeling shite ect, that’s not a good thing when you got a family and kids , so yeah dropping it


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Day off today . Got my blood letting in so all done and dusted also done 40 minutes cardio . 
Push day tomorrow , flat bench will have a increase by 5kg so will be a nice 155kg for reps .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice session weight up reps up on everything , very happy with results so far from current training split So decided I am just going to drop the tren and continue the cycle as this was the problem after all and not the entire cycle . Progressing really well so be a shame to drop it off early , yes I know need to make my mind up. But keeping to this now . So will be going ahead with the next 5 weeks or so . 40 minutes cardio also done this morning


Rotator cuff warm up x3

Peck deck couple of sets for blood flow

Flat bench 5-9. 10-12
155kg 6 
130kg 11

Incline barbell bench 5-9. 10-12
120kg 9
100kg 15 was easy so kept it going

Seated shoulder press 5-9 10-12
90kg 5
70kg 11

Cable flys 2x 15-20
32kg 20
32kg 15

Seated db side laterals 2x 15-20
15kg 17
12.5kg 16

Weighted Tricep dips 6-9. 10-12
Bodyweight 108kg plus added 20kg 9 reps
Bodyweight plus added 10kg 12 reps

One arm db Tricep extensions 2x8-10
17.5kg 10
17.5kg 8

Tricep pushdowns 1x 10-12
45kg 10


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Tren is a killer mate. I've found that until you drop it, you don't know how much it's actually affecting your life.

It's like a fog being lifted off you.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Tren is a killer mate. I've found that until you drop it, you don't know how much it's actually affecting your life.
> 
> It's like a fog being lifted off you.


Tren can make me either very emotional or very aggressive (I don't act out though, I'm not a violent person). Just extremely short fuse and intolerant. 

I genuinely have no need for it even running up to my show I don't plan on touching it for prep. 

Nothing compares in terms of strength gains though. All weights feel light when running even 200mg of tren a week.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Tren can make me either very emotional or very aggressive (I don't act out though, I'm not a violent person). Just extremely short fuse and intolerant.
> 
> I genuinely have no need for it even running up to my show I don't plan on touching it for prep.
> 
> Nothing compares in terms of strength gains though. All weights feel light when running even 200mg of tren a week.


What it does to your physique is staggering really, but with obvious drawbacks.

For me at least, I think 200mg is still a hefty dose. It starts off okay but with enough time I get very short tempered, sleep is ruined, and then it becomes a full time job trying to battle through the general fatigue and lethargy. It creeps up on you slowly so you tend to just live with it until it suddenly dawns on you.

I did run 600mg a week at one point, while it was all new and I was experimenting. I lasted just two weeks and I felt like a vegetable. How anyone can actually function normally (and hold down on a job) running high doses is beyond my comprehension.

Strangely, even with all of the downsides, it never affects my workouts negatively.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> What it does to your physique is staggering really, but with obvious drawbacks.
> 
> For me at least, I think 200mg is still a hefty dose. It starts off okay but with enough time I get very short tempered, sleep is ruined, and then it becomes a full time job trying to battle through the general fatigue and lethargy. It creeps up on you slowly so you tend to just live with it until it suddenly dawns on you.
> 
> ...


Exactly this, it turns the brain into mush. 

I've used it maybe 10 times and don't plan on using it ever again, I never exceeded 200mg a week of it. I get paid to use my brain so I would literally be shafting me and my family if I used it again. 

I know a lot more now than I did in my tren days though, so I can't say I don't ever wonder what if I used it again.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Tren can make me either very emotional or very aggressive (I don't act out though, I'm not a violent person). Just extremely short fuse and intolerant.
> 
> I genuinely have no need for it even running up to my show I don't plan on touching it for prep.
> 
> Nothing compares in terms of strength gains though. All weights feel light when running even 200mg of tren a week.


I am like you in that sense not a violent guy very chilled bloke to be honest . It’s just mental side aspect for me the emotional part . Quite a strong guy without it to be honest even on a cruise so don’t think I will have any issues with gaining strength with other compounds but as you say feel lighter 🙂

Never got fatigue feeling though 



TankSlapp said:


> Tren is a killer mate. I've found that until you drop it, you don't know how much it's actually affecting your life.
> 
> It's like a fog being lifted off you.


Yeah just waiting for it to clear now . Be my last run no doubt , ran it for years with no issues suppose I am less tollerent as I have gotten older


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Quite tired today , didn’t get my full nights sleep up and down all night pissing and managed 5 hours broken . Occasionally happens. Still progressed on everything though but weren’t feeling 100% 


Pull day 1 of 2

Weighted wide grip chins 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12
Bodyweight plus 25kg 7
Bodyweight plus 10kg 10
Full rom just stopping slightly before a full dead hang to keep tension 

Wide grip pull downs 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12
100kg 9
79kg 12
Full stretch and squeeze at the bottom 

Bent over Barbell row 1x 5-9. 1x 10-12
120kg 9
110kg 10
Slowed reps down on this made it harder so still progression

Close grip cable row 1x10
79kg triple drop set sets of 10
Same as the rows , slowed these right down 

Straight arm pull downs 1x 6-9. 1x10-12
41kg 9
36kg failed 10th
Full stretch at the top nice squeeze at the bottom 

Db rear laterals 2x 8-10
25kg 10
25kg 8
Heavy for a rear delt movement I realise but form is on point .

One arm preacher curl 1x 6-9. 1x 10-12
25kg 6
20kg 10
Full stretch at the bottom First set felt nice and heavy 

Barbell curls 1x 6-9. 1x 10-12
55kg 7
45kg 11


40 minutes cardio done this morning

quick pic of my bent over row. I do feel I could have come a tad lower tonight


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Leg day 1of 2 

40 minutes cardio done this morning 
Nice session happy with this today , rdl is going up pretty quick but keep in mind I was doing rdl at 220kg some time back , so mostly muscle memory . 

Romanian deadlifts 5-9. 10-12 
180kg 9 easy reps 190 next week 
150kg 12 easy reps 

Seated leg curls 5-9. 10-12 
77kg 6
63kg 10

Hyper extensions 2x 10-12
Bodyweight plus 20kg 12 
Bodyweight plus 20kg 10
More concentrating on stretch and squeeze on this 

Narrow hack squats 5-9. 10-12 
220kg 8
180kg 12
Feet about a fist width apart so very narrow all slow and controlled full rom 

Leg extensions 1x 10
77kg 13 triple drop set 
Slow controlled 1 second pause at the top with slow negatives . 

Adductor 2x 15-20. 1 rest pause set 
63kg 20
63kg 16
Rest pause set 57kg 14,7,5

Seated calve raises 3x 10-12
75kg 12 
80kg 11
80kg 10 

Standing Bodyweight 1x failure 
78 reps in a rest pause manner .not necessary but rather enjoy the pump when finishing up 

Ab work to Finnish 

Crunches 30,25,16
Super set back to back no rest 
Leg raises 25,16,12

Squeezing abs through out movements on both exercises


Was either going to be a push tomorrow or day off going to see how I feel on that


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

You must be beasted from that workout. Good amount of volume there 😎💪


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> You must be beasted from that workout. Good amount of volume there 😎💪


It was one of those where I had to take a slow walk home even though I only 1 mile down road 😆


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> It was one of those where I had to take a slow walk home even though I only 1 mile down road 😆


I hope you compensated yourself with some dirty, stinking food after that


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> I hope you compensated yourself with some dirty, stinking food after that


To be honest I didn’t , home for 350g mince beef. I don’t really crave that much junk to be honest with the calories I am consuming , but when I do it’s very small . Junk bloats me out very quickly . Funny really , eat huge amounts of food all day and doesn’t touch the sides . Eat a pint of Ben and jerrys and I cannot move .


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> To be honest I didn’t , home for 350g mince beef. I don’t really crave that much junk to be honest with the calories I am consuming , but when I do it’s very small . Junk bloats me out very quickly . Funny really , eat huge amounts of food all day and doesn’t touch the sides . Eat a pint of Ben and jerrys and I cannot move .


What cals are you on at the moment?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> What cals are you on at the moment?


Slightly over 5000. Quite happy and content . Cardio helps with appetite though


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Feel bolloxed today so taking a rest day from the gym today then hit push day 2 of 2 tomorrow , trained hard over the last 3 sessions. Will still be doing my cardio though at home 40 minutes as usual


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

push session 2 of 2 done . Happy with the session intensity is definitely there now. 40 minutes cardio done earlier in the day . 

Rotator cuff x2
Peck deck couple sets for blood flow

Incline barbell bench 5-9. 10-12
140kg 5
120kg 10

Weighted chest dips 5-9. 10-12
Bodyweight plus 60kg 7
Bodyweight plus 40kg 11

Standing barbell shoulder press 5-9 10-12
90kg 5
70kg 10

Close grip bench 5-9. 10-12
120kg 8
100kg 13

Cable fly 5-9. 10-12
50kg 6
36kg 11

Standing db laterals 2x10-12
20kg 11
20kg 10
Cable was in use so did a double drop set

Seated ez Tricep bar extensions 2x 10-12
50kg 10 
45kg 10


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Pull day 2 of 2

Rack pulls . 2x 5 -9 
280kg 4 
260kg 5
slightly a bit to heavy on first set , roughly by about 5 kilos . Thought I was going to get 5 reps . Form on point though

Wide grip pull downs 5-9 10-12
107kg 8 reps nice heavy set
93kg 10

Bent over row 5-9 10-12
120kg 8
100kg 11

Wide grip cable row 2x 10-12
86kg 10
73kg 10

straight arm pull downs 2x8-10
45kg 8
36kg 12. Felt easy kept it going

Reverse peck deck 2x 8-10
79kg 9
66kg 8

Single arm preacher curl 2x 8-10
22.5kg 8
20kg 10

Narrow barbell curls 1x 15
45kg 15 double drop set


Couple of action shots from tonight , rack pulls and lat Pull downs . Full stretch on the lat pull downs , this is certainly real weight on the pull downs felt nice and heavy as previously discussed with another member sometimes machines can vary from place to place. Can’t say I feel the same about the small pulley systems though for pushdowns ect as does feel off on those


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Leg day 2 of 2 

weight up reps up , nice session had to lay down for a few minutes after done quads before starting hamstrings. Legs were throbbing . Cardio has been split during the day as usual 40 minutes



Wide hack squats 5-9. 10-12 
250kg 6
220kg 10

Leg press 5-9. 10-12 
380kg 7
340kg 11
One high rep back off set 150kg 43 reps I am working up to 50 repetitions on this and then I will add weight start the process again . Not necessary but love the pump 

Leg extensions 2 x 10 -12
70kg 12
70kg 11

Seated leg curls 5-9. 10-12
77kg 6 
63kg 10

Laying leg curls 2x 15-20
50kg 17 
41kg 20

Adductor 1 rest pause set 
77kg 12 6,6

Standing calve raises 3x 8-10 
120kg 10
120kg 8 
110kg 8. Double drop set 

Ab work to Finnish


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> One high rep back off set 150kg 43 reps I am working up to 50 repetitions on this and then I will add weight start the process again . Not necessary but love the pump


Stuff like this is great IMO. It's more of a test of mental fortitude rather than muscle strength, but definitely worth doing.

Our bodies can withstand far more punishment than we realise, it's the mind that breaks first. Its the weak link, and why you don't see many gym goers entering that uncomfortable zone IMO.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Stuff like this is great IMO. It's more of a test of mental fortitude rather than muscle strength, but definitely worth doing.
> 
> Our bodies can withstand far more punishment than we realise, it's the mind that breaks first. Its the weak link, and why you don't see many gym goers entering that uncomfortable zone IMO.


Yeah I do really enjoy it , absolute agony though . But yeah you are right not really muscle strength no . This is what I always say as well about the body and the mind , the mind will always quit before the body been saying it for years . My mrs trains with me , she isn’t as strong minded as I am , soon as her muscle aches she tries to rack it . Made her do 30 reps on the leg press once when she stopped at 10 . I was like come on you got more than that , she hated me after 🤣

Unfortunately for her this is a frequent thing on most exercises now


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

The amount of people, both male and female, that finish a set of 12 reps as easy as they started it is very high IME

You'd have to think that after years of doing the same half-arsed nonsense and not making any progress, that they'd realise they are doing something wrong and try something different.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> The amount of people, both male and female, that finish a set of 12 reps as easy as they started it is very high IME
> 
> You'd have to think that after years of doing the same half-arsed nonsense and not making any progress, that they'd realise they are doing something wrong and try something different.


Pretty much the case yes , I have a friend who has been training same amount of time as my self , does not progressive overload yet takes steroids , doesn’t see any results . Try telling them though . I think a majority don’t do it for them selfs and have no actual passion in it just happy with going through the motions . Never understood it my self , just feels pointless


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

43 reps! Would be my heart or lungs giving out before the legs fck me


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Push session 1 of 2 

Nice session weight up reps up , unfortunately on the first set of the flat bench I was to far back and caught the catch coming up and through my concentration so decided to rack it , certainly had 5 in there though and I don’t use spotters after all . Bloods also come back with my hematocrit sitting at 52. That’s pretty much my limit so I will be forced to drop to a cruise but I don’t mind about that , will be 150mg test e a week , will give pinning a miss for a week though . Other than that 30 minutes cardio done on the cross trainer after my push session 



Rotator cuff warm up x3

Peck deck couple of sets for blood flow 

Flat bench 5-9. 10-12 
160kg 4 
130kg 12 

Incline barbell bench 5-9. 10-12 
130kg 6
110kg 11 

Seated shoulder press 5-9 10-12 
90kg 6
70kg 11

Cable flys 2x 15-20
36kg 15
27kg 15

Seated db laterals 2x 15-20
15kg 18 
12.5kg 16

Weighted Tricep focused dips 6-9. 10-12
25kg plus bodyweight 9 
15kg plus bodyweight 10

One arm db Tricep extensions 2x 8-10
20kg 8
17.5kg 8


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

When is your next appointment due for donating mate?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> When is your next appointment due for donating mate?


3 months lol , I be okay though .with bloods Everything drops back to normal on a cruise . Will up the cardio as well


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Pull day 1 of 2

Weighted pull ups 5-9. 10-12 
Bodyweight plus 25kg 8
Bodyweight plus 10kg 10

Wide grip pull downs 5-9. 10-12 
113kg 7. Hard set this one 
86kg 10

Bent over bb row 5-9 10-12 
125kg 8 
110kg 11

Close grip cable row 1x 10
86kg 10. Double drop sets in 10 

Straight arm pull downs 6-9. 10-12 
41kg 12
36kg 12 
Should have went heavier on first set never mind 

Db rear delts 2x 8-10
25kg 12. Felt easy so kept it going 
27.5kg 8

One arm preacher curls 6-9. 10-12 
25kg 7 
20kg 12

Barbell curls 6-9. 10-12
55kg 9
45kg 12


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Leg day 1of 2

weight up reps up. Very hard session tonight all sets and reps done in a slow and controlled manner , actually felt quite physically and mentally drained after this to be honest . So will no doubt take a rest day tomorrow to recoup. Cardio was done separately as always during the day 30 minutes today

I have matched last week in reps with 10kg added on hack squats and rdls on all 4 sets so quite happy with that


Romanian deadlifts 5-9. 10-12
190kg 8
160kg 10

Seated leg curls 5-9. 10-12
77kg 7
63kg 11

Hyper extensions 2x 10-12
Bodyweight plus 24kg 12
Bodyweight plus 24kg 10

Narrow hack squats 5-9. 10-12
230kg 8
200kg 10
very narrow Feet about a fist width apart

Leg extensions 1x 10
84kg 10 triple drop set to complete failure 

Adductor 2x 15-20. 1 rest pause set
70kg 17
63kg 19
Rest pause set 50kg 15.8,6

Seated calves raises 3x 10-12
80kg 11
80kg 10
70kg 12

Ab work


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

💪💯✔


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Leg day 1of 2
> 
> weight up reps up. Very hard session tonight all sets and reps done in a slow and controlled manner , actually felt quite physically and mentally drained after this to be honest . So will no doubt take a rest day tomorrow to recoup. Cardio was done separately as always during the day 30 minutes today
> 
> ...


Epic workout that 💪


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

reps up on most exercise slight weight increase on close grip bench also , felt quite fresh today so not a bad session overall . Monday will be 2 weeks since my last pin


Push day 2 of 2

Rotator cuff x2
Peck deck couple sets for blood flow

Incline barbell bench 5-9. 10-12
140kg 6
120kg 11

Weighted chest dips 5-9. 10-12
Bodyweight plus 60kg 9
Bodyweight plus 45kg 11

Standing bb shoulder press 5-9. 10-12
90kg 7
70kg 11

Close grip bench press 5-9 10-12
130kg 5
115kg 10 with 2 rest pause reps

Standing cable fly 5-9. 10-12
50kg each hand 8
36kg each hand 11

Standing db side laterals 2x10-12
20kg 12
20kg10. Double drop set

Seated overhead extensions 2x 10-12
50kg 11
45kg 12


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> reps up on most exercise slight weight increase on close grip bench also , felt quite fresh today so not a bad session overall . Monday will be 2 weeks since my last pin
> 
> 
> Push day 2 of 2
> ...


Two weeks since last pin, you coming off mate?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Two weeks since last pin, you coming off mate?


Dropping to cruise .been on 12 weeks hematocrit bit on the high side


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Pull day 2 of 2

Nice session reps up on most things .had some guy standing and smiling and secretly mocking me thinking I wouldn’t pull the 280kg. Well I obviously did and he walked off what was quite amusing,

set 1 of rack pulls are same reps as last week so no increasement on that but form on point and overloaded the second set by 1 rep . Will drop the 280kg down to 270kg to get back in my rep range and increase the reps to 9 repetitions before going back up to 280 obviously it will take a while as I am now on a cruise of 150’g test e but doesn’t mean still can’t put in any decent work and progress over load over the time i am cruising just a slower process . Legs day 2 of 2 tomorrow


Rack pulls 2x 5-9.
280kg 4
260kg 6
controlled on way down on both sets not just dropped with complete reset on each rep

Wide grip pull downs 5-9. 10-12
107kg 9
93kg 11
Full stretch at the top with slow controlled negatives

Bent over row 5-9. 10-12
120kg 9
100kg 11
Trying to come as low as I can on these and creating as much rom as I can without sacrificing weight over form.

Wide grip cable row 2x 10-12
86kg 11
73kg 12
Body remains still on these just a slight stretch at the bottom of the movement , love these , great burn

Straight arm pull downs 2x 8-10
45kg 8
36kg 10
Stretching as much as I can at the top on these and squeezing at the bottom.

Reverse peck deck 2x 8-10
79kg 10
79kg 8. Drop set
1 second pause and squeeze at the top of each rep

One arm preacher curls 2x 8-10
22.5kg 9
20kg 10
I prefer to stop just slightly before lock out on these . Seen a few guys pop their biceps on this exercise over the years , always at the back of my head lol


Narrow grip barbell curls 1x 15 triple drop
50kg 15
40kg 15
30kg 15
No rest as had the barbells laid out Killer pump biceps were screaming

Cardio done separately as usual 30 minutes


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Leg day 2 of 2

slightly changed the leg press tonight and did my higher rep set first so less weight needed for my top set Felt good that’s the main thing 


Wide hack squats 5-9. 10-12
250kg 7
220kg 11

Leg press 1x 10. 1x 5-9
300kg 10 no failure
350kg 6
High rep hack off set 150kg 46 reps

Leg extensions 2x 10-12
77kg 12
77kg 11

Seated leg curls 5-9. 10-12
77kg 7
63kg 11

Laying leg curls 2x 15-20
50kg 17
45kg 15

Adductor 1 rest pause set
70kg 14,8,6

Standing calves raises 3x 8-10
125kg 8
120kg 8
110kg 10 double drop set


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Leg press = 💪💯×💯


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Leg press = 💪💯×💯


thanks Brian , I could obviously do more weight if I decreased the range of motion , but I like going in deep , feels much better for my self and not huge weight is needed 🙂.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

How do you find the stress on your lower back going that deep on the press?

Mine is hurting just looking at that photo 😅. I'd have to back the weight right off.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

TankSlapp said:


> How do you find the stress on your lower back going that deep on the press?
> 
> Mine is hurting just looking at that photo 😅. I'd have to back the weight right off.


Also couldn't go that deep on leg press. Id be walking like a cripple in the days that followed


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> How do you find the stress on your lower back going that deep on the press?
> 
> Mine is hurting just looking at that photo 😅. I'd have to back the weight right off.





PaulNe said:


> Also couldn't go that deep on leg press. Id be walking like a cripple in the days that followed


get no troubles with my back at all . It’s something I have gradually built up over the years . Takes time but start with low weight . I weren’t happy with my pressing some years back and stripped off all the weight and started again.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

push day 1 of 2 . Still progressing no jabbing for 2 weeks and tren was out my system several weeks ago . Next jab will be my cruise on the 21st of 150mg test e and will remain on a cruise for around 4 months . 


Rotator cuff warm up x3

Peck deck couple of sets for blood flow

Flat bench 5-9. 10-12
160kg 5
140kg 10
No failure on either set on the flat bench as I don’t use spotters so at least 1 more in the tank on each

Incline barbell bench 5-9. 10-12
130kg 7
115kg 9 messed this set up did not attempt 10th will lower weight a tad next time to get 10

Seated military press 5-9. 10-12
90kg 6
70kg 12

Cable fly 2x 15-20
36kg 15
27kg 16

Seated db laterals 2x 15-20
15kg 19
12.5kg 15

Cable side lateral 1x failure
14kg 10

Weighted Tricep dips 6-9. 10-12
30kg plus bodyweight 7
15kg plus bodyweight 12

One arm db Tricep extensions 2x 8-10
20kg 8
17.5kg 8


30 minutes cardio done earlier today at home on my treadmill


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> push day 1 of 2 . Still progressing no jabbing for 2 weeks and tren was out my system several weeks ago . Next jab will be my cruise on the 21st of 150mg test e and will remain on a cruise for around 4 months .
> 
> 
> Rotator cuff warm up x3
> ...


Mate your bench is impressive. Makes me want to focus on mine properly again!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> thanks Brian , I could obviously do more weight if I decreased the range of motion , but I like going in deep , feels much better for my self and not huge weight is needed 🙂.


I’m sure we all like to go deep here…
Sorry


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> push day 1 of 2 . Still progressing no jabbing for 2 weeks and tren was out my system several weeks ago . Next jab will be my cruise on the 21st of 150mg test e and will remain on a cruise for around 4 months .
> 
> 
> Rotator cuff warm up x3
> ...


Top benching btw, the incline too


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Mate your bench is impressive. Makes me want to focus on mine properly again!


thanks mate , I found low volume and frequency helps . Plan is to get 4 plates by end of next year 


Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I’m sure we all like to go deep here…
> Sorry


Lol I did notice that after I wrote it , was wondering if someone would dig 🤣


Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Top benching btw, the incline too


cheers , much better incline fresh though


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Pull day 1 of 2

Reps up and slight weight increase on some exercises . Back up to 60kg curls what is nice , used to do only be able to do them on my first bicep exercise but now on my 2nd so nice improvement . Never actually gone past 65kgs as of yet though . 5kg up on the weighted pull ups also on both sets . Will increase the barbell row to 130kg next week 

Weighted Wide grip pull ups. 5-9. 10-12
Bodyweight plus 30kg 7.
Bodyweight plus 15kg 10

Wide grip pull downs 5-9. 10-12
113kg failed 8th rep
86kg 11

Bent over barbell row 5-9. 10-12
125kg 9
110kg 10

Close grip cable rows 2x 10-12
93kg 10
79kg 10

Straight arm pull downs 2x 6-9. 10-12
36kg 10
45kg 6
Did my lighter set first today

Bent over db laterals 2x 8-10
27.5kg 10
27.5kg 8

Db preacher curl 6-9. 10-12
25kg 8
20kg 10

Barbell curls 6-9. 10-12
60kg 6
50kg 10

30 minutes on cross trainer after session today 140bpm


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

60kg - 132lb curls = 😱💪💯 Well done!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Leg day 1of 2


Changed things about tonight and did leg extensions before my quad movement so slight weight drop on the hacks . 10kg up on the rdls also

Romanian deadlifts 5-9. 10-12
200kg 6
160kg 10

Laying leg curls 5-9. 10-12
77kg 8
64kg 11

Hyper extensions 2x 10-12
32kg 12
32kg 10

Leg extensions 2x 8-10
whole stack 104kg plus 10kg plate 10
Whole stack 104kg plus 10kg plate 8


Narrow hack squats 5-9. 10-12
200kg 8
180kg 11

Adductor 2x 15-20. 1 rest pause set
70kg 18
70kg 15
Rest pause set 50kg 19,10,6

Seated calves 3x 10-12
80kg 14 reps was easy so kept it going
80kg 12
80kg 10 double drop set


Ab work


----------



## devadiva (2 mo ago)

Good stuff mate. I'm going to steal some of your routines if you don't mind, may have to lower some of the weights just a tad lol


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

devadiva said:


> Good stuff mate. I'm going to steal some of your routines if you don't mind, may have to lower some of the weights just a tad lol


Thanks mate . No worries it’s Doing me pretty well 🙂👍

should have the whole split on the previous page or so from day 1-6


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Early morning cardio done 35 minutes with bpm sitting between 145-150. Will be progressive overloading this as the weeks go on and working up to 1 hour a day . I do enjoy the fitness as well as the weight training as since I am off cycle and on a cruise it’s Good idea to get my self as healthy as possible. No weight training today .


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Good fitness keeping your heart rate up there for 35 minutes. Especially as a big lad


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> Good fitness keeping your heart rate up there for 35 minutes. Especially as a big lad


Cheers mate , I do try 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Push day 2 of 2

Rotator cuff x3
Peck deck couple sets for blood flow

Incline barbell bench 5-9. 10-12
140kg 5
120kg 10

Weighted chest dips 5-9. 10-12
60kg 6
45kg 9

Standing bb shoulder press 5-9. 10-12
90kg 6
70kg 10

Close grip bench 5-9. 10-12
130kg 5
115kg failed 10

Standing cable fly 5-9. 10-12
41kg each hand 8. 
32kg each hand 10

Db side laterals 2x10-12
20kg 11
17.5kg 10

Cable side lateral 1x failure
14kg 8

Seated overhead extensions 2x 10-12
50kg 10
40kg 10

35minutes cardio bpm the same as yesterday between 145-150bpm. Will increase this by 5 minutes every week


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Which poison did you pick for cardio this session mate?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Which poison did you pick for cardio this session mate?


Cross trainer today . It’s my preference , got a treadmill at home but can get boring sometimes so nice to have a change up every now and again


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Cross trainer today . It’s my preference , got a treadmill at home but can get boring sometimes so nice to have a change up every now and again


Yeah it’s nice to mix up what can be a boring task after a while.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Pull day 2 of 2

Cardio done this morning on my treadmill 35minutes at 145-150 but pushed it up 160bpm on the remaining 5 minutes

pull session this evening as below . Good session. Couple of reps dropped here and there what is to be expected coming off a cycle But I am happy with that will just get them back up again over the next couple of weeks or so . Slow progress better than no progress after all . Almost 3 weeks since off and currently on 150mg test e . Legs tomorrow and quite Tempted on a cheat meal post legs tomorrow but will see how I feel on that one

also packed in the vaping around 5 days ago as it was constantly in my hand and ended up vaping more than I did smoke actual cigs when I was a smoker so didn’t make sense So Thought I may as well just kick the habit but currently using patches and going well



Rack pulls- below knee 2x 5-9
270kg 5
250kg 6
Lowered the weight on this by 10kg as previously mentioned last week , now back in my rep range , as I was doing the 280kg for 4

Wide grip pull downs 5-9 10-12
107kg 7
86kg 12
Full stretch at top nice squeeze at the bottom and slow negatives

Bent over row 5-9. 10-12
120kg 7
100kg 10
Bent right over on this almost parallel to floor

Wide grip cable row 2x 10-12
79kg 10
66kg 11
Nice slow reps with a squeeze and stretch

Straight arm pull downs 2x 8-10
41kg failed 8th rep
32kg 10
Full stretch , these certainly killed mr off a nice finisher . Nice slow and controlled

Reverse peck deck 2x8-10
73kg 10
73kg 8
1 second hold at the top of each rep

One arm preacher curls 2x 8-10
20kg 10
20kg 8
Stopping just slightly before lock out

Narrow barbel curls 1x15
50kg 15. Triple drop set
Silly pump from this but felt good


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> also packed in the vaping around 5 days ago as it was constantly in my hand and ended up vaping more than I did smoke actual cigs when I was a smoker so didn’t make sense So Thought I may as well just kick the habit but currently using patches and going well


Firstly - well done on giving up the cigs. I smoked but not many because of going to a gym really. Gave up years ago, but I can recommend NiQuitin Mini's - they are a small mint with nicotine in them, either 1.5mg (less than 20 cigs a day) or 4mg. They come in a small container with a flip top. Fits easily in your pocket. I always have some on me because my triggers to smoke were either a beer or a coffee, never smoked without. Just a warning, the NiQuitin Mini's are addictive and it's about time I weaned myself off them....😋


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Firstly - well done on giving up the cigs. I smoked but not many because of going to a gym really. Gave up years ago, but I can recommend NiQuitin Mini's - they are a small mint with nicotine in them, either 1.5mg (less than 20 cigs a day) or 4mg. They come in a small container with a flip top. Fits easily in your pocket. I always have some on me because my triggers to smoke were either a beer or a coffee, never smoked without. Just a warning, the NiQuitin Mini's are addictive and it's about time I weaned myself off them....😋


Gave up cigs long time ago Brian , just been vaping since not actual cigarette . I have actually tried the minis they do work yes .


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Gave up cigs long time ago Brian , just been vaping since not actual cigarette . I have actually tried the minis they do work yes .


Realised that mate, should have worded my post a bit different!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Realised that mate, should have worded my post a bit different!


It’s alright Brian 👍


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Leg day 2 of 2

Was an ok session , cardio done separately today as it’s leg day didn’t fancy doing both one after the other . This will be my last post on my journal for a while as I will be taking a break from the forum . Will start again updating soon . Happy training 👍


Wide hack squats. 5-9 10-12
250kg 5
210kg 11

Leg press 5-9. 10-12
350kg 8
300kg 10

Leg extensions 2x 10-12
77kg 12
77kg 10

Seated leg curls 5-9 10-12
70kg 9 
63kg 11

Laying leg curls
50kg 15
41kg 15

Adductor 1 rest pause set
70kg 10,8,6


Standing Calve raises 3x 8-10
120kg 10.
120kg 8
100kg 10

ab work


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Excellent mate for an OK session... 💪💯


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> This will be my last post on my journal for a while as I will be taking a break from the forum . Will start again updating soon . Happy training 👍


Hope everything is okay mate


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

TankSlapp said:


> Hope everything is okay mate


Hi mate yeah all good , just spending to much time on here lately and on phone . Just thought I would have a break for a bit . Back soon though .


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Hi mate yeah all good , just spending to much time on here lately and on phone . Just thought I would have a break for a bit . Back soon though .


I know you will be, you have had a break before and come back!


----------

